# The Drow War Book One - Chillhame



## Evil Ujio (May 29, 2005)

*Prologue*

_Sometime 1000 years in the past on the island of Chillhame…_ 

He was going to die…

Starkweather John leans against a tree, the night sky a wash with pinpricks of starlight, the moon full in the sky.  He coughed, blood trickling from his throat, a grim smile coming to his lips, “At least I went out fighting.”

He instinctively dodged aside an arcane bolt of energy ripping the tree in half with a thunderous force.  His assailant moved quickly through the trees, equally wounded and desperate.  The night went bright as the blade in John’s hand blazed to life; he charged the dark form of his attacker a drow evoker of great power who had already slain his companions and was bent on finishing the task he had begun.

The drow cackled loudly as it easily spotted John’s glowing blade, an incantation already springing to mind.  The drow held the spell in reserve as he sauntered forward, “You would do well to die, man thing; this resistance will do little to deter the inevitable you will die tonight.”

John relaxed his breathing; he focused his mind, before he dashed around the tree and charged the drow wizard.  His grim demeanor glared straight into the black heart of the drow evoker.  The drow let the spell go from his out stretched palm as a ball of energy consisting of several elements flashed forward then most mortals should be able to comprehend.

But John kept his resolve, his blade flashed forward, absorbing the cataclysmic spell, the blade crackling with power.  It was a last ditch effort of a desperate hero, but thankfully it was enough.  The drow blinked before the glowing blade pierced his slight frame shattering his magical and physical defenses.

John impaled the dark elf on his blade and pinned him against a tree.  The blade pulsed before its energy ripped through the drow evoker blasting John back into the ground.  His enchanted armor of adamantium smoking, his flesh burning, and his life quickly fading… but he knew that he had succeeded… and finally he could rest.

John lie on his back and looked at the stars, there were so many, yet he felt like he knew them.  They were calling to him; calling him home, he raised a hand to the chorus of voices, he could rest… until he was called upon again… he could rest.

Thus ended the life of the legendary hero, Starkweather John.


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 29, 2005)

*Enter the Heroes...*

At first, it feels as if you must be dreaming. The sense of dislocation, the giddiness, the feeling of flying rapidly through space, all add to the unreality. Where are you? What were you doing a moment ago? These thoughts arise in your mind, as if you were half-awake, on the borderlands of consciousness. Perhaps you have been knocked senseless, or poisoned with some hallucinogenic drug. One thing is certain; you are in a strange place and you do not remember how you came here.

What you can see before you is as clouded and vague as the contents of your mind. There seems to be nothing but mist, swirling in eddies around you, with a suggestion of huge shapes briefly glimpsed through it. The mist is cold on your face and with a start you realise that this is no dream. You are here, physically here in your body, fully dressed and carrying your equipment. There is wet grass beneath your feet. You feel no pain, so it stands to reason that you were not knocked out and dragged here. How, then, did you come to be here?

Alone in the mist, you wonder why you do not feel more afraid. There is a presence here, something old and comforting, like a childhood memory.

The mist begins to clear. In the faint light of a new day, you see the huge forms that you glimpsed before. They are megaliths – standing stones that tower over you, set into the form of a circle. This place is achingly familiar to you, yet you have never been here before.

Through the thinning mists, you see that you are not alone. There are others here, and by the look of them, they are as surprised to find themselves here as you are.

_Each of your characters awakens by a standing stone, there are twelve stones in all and they form a rough ring around you.  But you feel that the stone you stand before is somehow connected to you.  Both Endur’s character and Thanee’s character stand near the same stone; the rest stand in front of a different stone.  It is dark and misty… but the stones are visible… let the game begin._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2005)

Saxon rose to his feet, and brushed himself off. Mzarem nudged his leg, to which Saxon replied with pat on the head. This was not the small village of Heatherton, to which Saxon thought he was headed, Heatherton was reputed to have more mist. Not long later the megaliths and assembly of elves had become apparent. Mzarem whined behind him and Saxon turned to see that he too stood before a megalith. He coughed a couple of times, then turned back to the others.

"Perhaps one of you could enlighten me as to what is happening?" he asked.

The initial thought that he was involved in some kind of elven ritual was soon discarded when he realised that for the most part these elves didn't seem to be prepared for any ritual. Nonetheless since elves seemed to be the... 'favoured' race, favoured by whom he couldn't tell, perhaps they had a better understanding of what was going on.

Mzarem wandered up beside Saxon and sat, casting an appraising eye on the others present.


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2005)

"*I just seem to have appeared here in front of this stone out of the mist. I don't know if that will bring you to a higher level of existence or not though, human. I am Enthalus Moonwillow. My guess based on the mist, stones, and apparent random magic would be interaction of the fey, though anything is possible at this moment*."


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2005)

ooc any markings on the stones, perhaps coinciding with our astrology signs and birthmarks?


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 29, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ooc any markings on the stones, perhaps coinciding with our astrology signs and birthmarks?



_Enthalus rolls a Search check of 15, and can discern through the moss that covers the stone; a symbol that looks just similar to his birthmark.  Perhaps an astrological sign?_


----------



## Thanee (May 29, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia stands up and straightens her clothing, then she takes a look around at the other elves and the human present. She immediately notices, that two females are present, and both appeared near the same stone.

_“Well met! My name is Kyalia,”_ she says in the elven language, a natural choice given the company, bowing slightly towards the others, _“I serve the lady of the woodlands. Like you, I can only guess what our purpose here is, but I am certain, that there is one.”_


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Description: Female Elf, Long Blonde hair in a ponytail, tan skin appearently covered with black tattoos (actually ink that washes off), green eyes, 5'0", 100 lbs., 130 years old. 


The female elf responds to the others slowly.

"I don't understand.  I can't remember."
Faster, almost frantic.
"Where are we?  What is happening?  Why can't I remember?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2005)

"Oh, my apologies," Saxon said, realising he had failed to introduce himself. He continued in elven, [elven]"I am Saxon, and my canine companion is Mzarem. We are but humble servants of Melmoth."[/elven]

Saxon proceeded to walk about the ring of megaliths, inspecting them and the vines on them. Mzarem followed close behind.

[elven]"Excuse me, Enthalus?"[/elven] he asked, noticing Enthalus was paying attention to one of the megaliths, [elven]"Anything of interest?"[/elven]


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia turns to the other woman, saying:

_“I don't remember coming here, either, and from the looks of it, noone here does. It is surely the gods will, that we came here, and hopefully we will soon find out why this came to pass.”_

Lacking the necessary skills or force of personality, she cannot calm her down well. It does become apparent, however, that her faith in her deity is enough to cope with this unusual situation.

After Saxon pointed out that Enthalus might have found something on the stones, Kyalia turns around and investigates the megalith behind her carefully, hoping to find a clue to all of this.


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

Calmer, reassured,

"This place does seem familiar.  Like I've been here before, lived here.  Yet I still don't really remember it.

"I don't even remember where I was before now.  My past is as misty as the Mist amongst these stones."


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“You don't remember? Nothing? Do you know your name, maybe? Are you injured? If you allow, I am somewhat skilled in healing and the power of the goddess of the woodlands is channelled through my prayers and allows me to speed up the natural healing process. If you are wounded, I will be able to help you. As for your memory, I don't know...”_

Kyalia will, if permitted, take a look to see, if there are any injuries, especially head injuries.

_“I, too, feel a familiarity with this place, with this stone here, but I cannot say why.”_


----------



## Endur (May 30, 2005)

The elven woman has no appearent injuries.

"My name?  I don't think I remember it.  

"Yet ... Laurel comes to my mind ... Laurel must be my name."


----------



## Evil Ujio (May 30, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> The elven woman has no appearent injuries.
> 
> "My name?  I don't think I remember it.
> 
> "Yet ... Laurel comes to my mind ... Laurel must be my name."



 Overhead light flashes, as if from lightning… a light sprinkle begins, tickling your shoulders and head, it remains a light drizzle; but the graying clouds in the growing light of the dawn, threaten to become more then just a light drizzle.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2005)

[elven]"Laurel, is it? I guess your journey here was rougher than some. May Melmoth ease your future travels,"[/elven] Saxon said, and looked up after the flash of light, [elven]"Perhaps we should seek shelter."[/elven]

Mzarem meandered about, sniffing the megaliths and the grass. Saxon looked around at everyone, trying to gauge the other people who appeared. This led to thoughts about the megaliths, each person had appeared in front of one, although both Laurel and Kyalia appeared in front of the same one. What did they represent?


----------



## Voadam (May 31, 2005)

Enthalus switches to elven "*So the wolf is your companion? Very good then. Yes, I have discovered something*." Enthalus rolls up his sleeve to show the birthmark on his left arm that corresponds with the rune on the stone. "*It seems I have some connection to this menhir. And ladies, while the gods may play a role, it is but one possibility with little to suggest it so far. I would think that a more magical explanation would be more likely, but let us see what we can figure out here. It is a delightful mystery to begin the day. . . evening . . . whatever*." And Enthalus smiles a friendly grin at them.


----------



## Voadam (May 31, 2005)

"*So Saxon. A follower of Melmoth with a wolf companion. Are you a druid then? I have heard that the order of druids sometimes erect such stone circles as these for their ceremonial rituals. Is there anything you can tell us about these stones*?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 31, 2005)

Dolan looks around warily.  Totally, unsure of himself.  He starts checking what equipment he has. Upon hearing others talk of their mark.  Dolan looks at his calf than the stone.  "Damn, it does not match my calf."   Picking up his hand he sees that mark match the stone.  "well one out of two is not bad."

Walking over to the others, "Hello, my name is Dolan and it seems that it is a mystery of why we are here.  Did anybody lose items when they awoke?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Eventually, Kyalia finds the unicorn sign on the megalith as well.

_“This is too unlikely to be a coincidence. I also have been marked since my birth with the sign found here. It's a star-tipped unicorn's horn and it surely has a connection with Ehlonna, whom I serve and whose symbol is the unicorn as well, although it is depicted differently. Do you all have birthsigns like this then? At this point it wouldn't surprise me at all. Our presence here is no coincidence, there must be a purpose for us to be fulfilled. Now the question remains, what is it? What is expected from us?”_

Never one to stay in place, Kyalia begins to wander around the site to see what else might be there to be discovered.


----------



## Endur (Jun 1, 2005)

"I also have this unicorn sign you mention."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Do you also feel a strong spiritual connection to the woodlands, Laurel?”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 1, 2005)

A flash of lightning...

Out of nowhere, a voice speaks to you. It is faint but perfectly clear. As it speaks, the stones thrum with a strange vibration, as if they were amplifying the voice somehow.
‘The time of the Equinox is come. My children… I am sorry. I have done what must be done. You deserve answers. I am far… too far from you. You must learn who you are. The land is yours. The people are yours.’

The speaker seems to be under great strain, as if speaking to you was exhausting her.
‘This place is sacred to you. Sacred to the stars that you are. There are other places like this. From the time when people remembered. Heed me now. If any of you should fall, then bear him to the stones, and the soul will be able to enter the flesh… once again. But make haste, for flesh that is spoiled can never be made whole.’

There is silence again and you wonder if that is all. Then the voice speaks once more, faint as a dying echo:

‘Know this. There is a force against you. Already it gathers, already it senses your return. Seek the sword of Starkweather John… it lies near, waiting to be claimed… when that is found, you may begin to understand, to remember.’

Followed by the boom of thunder... the rain continues to drizzle down upon the gathered strangers...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 1, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Then let's don't waste time on this! We can look for the answers later. Let's find this sword now!”_

Kyalia immediately begins to search the surroundings for said sword, or a place, where it might be hidden, dragging the hood of her cloak over her head to protect her some against the rain.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 1, 2005)

"Aye.  Let us look for the sword!"

Dolan tightens his collar and begins search near his stone.  After several minutes, he stops and says loud enough for all to hear, "Has anyone heard of this Starkweather John?  Can near be 10 km from this location?  It sounds like the voice was so far away, near here can be over the next ridgeline."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 1, 2005)

Enthalus looks startled by the voice and its message. He can be heard in a soft voice to himself " *'the stars that you are.' Incarnations? Hmm*" then he ponders.

ooc _lore +1 and history +4 any knowledge of Starkweather John or his sword?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2005)

Saxon was taken off guard by the voice. Now this he didn't expect, but at least he had a better idea than before of why he was here. Not necessarily a good idea, but a better one than before. He finally gets around to replying to Enthalus' previous questions.

[elven]"Yes, I am a druid, but as to whether I know much of these stones is yet to be determined. I'll do what I can to see what they tell me about themselves, and perhaps something about this sword we seek,"[/elven] he replied.

Saxon nodded sagely as he listened to Dolan. The sword could be anywhere, near was a relative term after all. He looked around for Mzarem but found him to be approaching Kyalia. Saxon remembered that she mentioned being a priest of Ehlonna, which made him smile. It was good to have a sister here. The big wolf sat down placidly in front of Kyalia, and seemed oblivious to the rain as he wagged his tail and waited for attention.

While Mzarem was occupying himself with making new friends however, Saxon went about inspecting the positions of the stones and any details that would be relevent to a druid. If any parts of the sky are visible Saxon tries to see if any of the megaliths relate to the rising sun in any way. [ooc: knowledge (nature) +8]

[elven]"I wish I had a better view of the morning sky, the rising sun could tell me much about these ancient stones,"[/elven] he explained to noone in particular.

As he went about his search though, he lifted a hand to his chest where the mark of the spinner was. The symbol of a spider always seemed ominous to him though, he would prefer not to bring it up unless specifically asked.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 1, 2005)

_Laurel makes a Knowledge Geography check and gets a 19 total she knows that they are on the island of Chillhame a human dominant island nation in the north, which was once conquered by Caldraza, south across the sea, another human nation of Imperialists.  Enthalus gets a whopping 21 on his Bardic Lore check and recalls a great deal about Starkweather John and his sword…

Saxon rolls a 26 on his Knowledge Nature check and can see that these monoliths each are keyed to the stars that are personified by the images on the stone, and the corresponding tattoos.  It seems this place was once an observatory of the stars._

*Legend of Starkweather John for Enthalus*

[sblock]Starkweather John was a warrior of legend, he lived over a thousand years ago.  He was a hero of destiny, one of the Starborn; chosen by fate to defend the world against evil forces in its greatest time of need.  It is said of those he traveled with, he was the last to fall.  In fact if legend serves correct he died here on the island of Chillhame fighting a powerful drow wizard, Zomelach; said to be a member of the Host, those chosen by darkness to be its champions.

Despite his strength, his skill, and utter devotion to the cause Starkweather John fell that day.  But not before he sent the drow screaming into the next life.  The drow poisons did their work on the epic warrior and he would die not far from Bronce, ironically the place of his birth, and finally the place of his death.

It is said that Starkweather John chased the drow wizard all across the island till he arrived at the village of Bronce; and thus the two epic champions did battle.  It is said that night was made day, and that the clashing of blade and the explosion of magic could be heard all across the island as the two did battle. 

As luck would have it, a priest from the village went out to see if Starkweather John had survived the battle;  He found the warrior dying and carried him back to the village to make peace with the gods.  It is said that Starkweather John left his sword with the priest, saying that another would come to champion the blade when it was needed.  The priest was said to have buried the sword beneath the flagstones of the church… and John’s spirit was able to return to the Stars, his task now done… the epic warrior could know rest.[/sblock]

The surrounding terrain becomes visible as the mists roll away.  The stones along with the heroes are located on a small roughly circle island, which has a land causeway connecting to the main island of Chillhame.  The tide is sweeping in and in no time that land causeway will be no more, making it much more difficult to cross.

The drizzle continues, giving everything a damp touch…


----------



## Endur (Jun 2, 2005)

"Let us cross the causeway.  I think I know where we are.  Don't ask me how I know, but I think we are on the Isle of Chillhame.
"And, yes, I do feel an affinity for the woodlands.  I think each of us can say the same."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 2, 2005)

_Abilities about the starborn, and what abilities the tattoos bestow in the OOC Thread..._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 2, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia had just noticed Mzarem and was about to move her hand closer, when Laurel mentioned the causeway.

Seeing, that the time was running short now to cross it, Kyalia also heads into the direction of the causeway, instead. _“You are right, it's about time.”_

As she moved, Kyalia turned to Saxon, saying: _“There will be enough time for introductions later, we have to go now!”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 2, 2005)

"Hmm?" Saxon checked over his shoulder as Kyalia hurried towards the causeway, and noticed Mzarem trailing after her. He nodded and went back to checking the megalith.

Mzarem whined as Kyalia hurried off, but as she hadn't actually shunned him yet he tagged along as she went. Saxon's delicate searchings however resulted in surprisingly satisfying results, and as the others made their way towards the causeway he briefly explained his findings as he followed.

[elven]"If I remember the constellations for this time of year correctly, those megaliths correspond with constellations which I assume are emulated by the marks we each carry. So yes, Enthalus, I would believe they were created by druids,"[/elven] he says.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Dolan, heads with the majority to the causeway.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [elven]"If I remember the constellations for this time of year correctly, those megaliths correspond with constellations which I assume are emulated by the marks we each carry. So yes, Enthalus, I would believe they were created by druids,"[/elven] he says.




"*And those constellations are the astrological signs associated with our marks are they not? Stars, stars, stars. I believe I have some more answers for you. As this is Chillihame then we must find the village of Bronce. It is the birthplace of Starkweather and the place where he and his sword are said by legends to have been interred over a thousand years ago.

"Starkweather John was a warrior of legend, he lived over a thousand years ago. A hero of destiny, one of the Starborn; chosen by fate to defend the world against evil forces in its greatest time of need. It is said of those he traveled with, he was the last to fall. In fact if legend serves correct he died here on the island of Chillhame fighting a powerful drow wizard, Zomelach; said to be a member of the Host, those chosen by darkness to be its champions.

"Despite his strength, his skill, and utter devotion to the cause Starkweather John fell that day. But not before he sent the drow screaming into the next life. The drow poisons did their work on the epic warrior and he would die not far from Bronce, ironically the place of his birth, and finally the place of his death.

"It is said that Starkweather John chased the drow wizard all across the island till he arrived at the village of Bronce; and thus the two epic champions did battle. It is said that night was made day, and that the clashing of blade and the explosion of magic could be heard all across the island as the two did battle. 

"As luck would have it, a priest from the village went out to see if Starkweather John had survived the battle; He found the warrior dying and carried him back to the village to make peace with the gods. It is said that Starkweather John left his sword with the priest, saying that another would come to champion the blade when it was needed. The priest was said to have buried the sword beneath the flagstones of the church… and John’s spirit was able to return to the Stars, his task now done… the epic warrior could know rest. 

"That is the tale of Starkweather John and the resting place of his sword.

"Which leads me to suspect that we too are Starborn and will be called upon to meet the challenge of a rising Host, evil incarnate. We seem to be incarnations of the stars called by fate on the side of light. Starborn, and star marked. Not fey, not gods exactly, but fate and the forces of Light that stands up to the Darkness are what called us here. So are any of you particularly skilled with a blade? My talents lie with lore and elvish sonomancy, the magic of words and sounds, not the clash of close arms.*"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Dolan is absently listening to Starkweather John's tale.  Nodding his head at the proper heroic moments.  Than as he hears "....and will be called upon to meet the challenge of a rising Host, evil incarnate."  He stops and stares at Enthalus' moving mouth.  When the mouth has stopped. Dolan horsely whispers, "By all that I have experienced, I can not believe that is true.  Maybe for all of you, but I am but a humble son of a nobody and I can not believe I meant for this upcoming battle.  I might be able to pick the lock to the gates of hell, but other than that I am talentless."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan is absently listening to Starkweather John's tale.  Nodding his head at the proper heroic moments.  Than as he hears "....and will be called upon to meet the challenge of a rising Host, evil incarnate."  He stops and stares at Enthalus' moving mouth.  When the mouth has stopped. Dolan horsely whispers, "By all that I have experienced, I can not believe that is true.  Maybe for all of you, but I am but a humble son of a nobody and I can not believe I meant for this upcoming battle.  I might be able to pick the lock to the gates of hell, but other than that I am talentless."




Enthalus smiles at his new comrade encouragingly.

"*You can pick locks? I've never been any good at physical puzzles like that so our skills should complement each other well, but it also means we two are probably not the best ones to wield the Sword when we find it. Anybody else? Saxon? Ladies*?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 2, 2005)

Dolan looks at Enthalus like he has slugs spewing from his mouth.  A look of horror can be seen in the eyes.  Dolan shudders as if a cold wind touched his back. "Enthalus, I think you are crazier than a one winged cat bird.  But I do like your style."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 2, 2005)

For a moment the drizzle pauses, and a foul voice sings into the wind, a cacophony of madness and evil rising above the din of the crashing waves and the wind, “You are fools, and you will die long before you achieve your destinies… you will be consumed!”

The drizzle continues and shadowy wisps rise out of the ground, on the causeway as five shadowy creatures materialize whole form out inky darkness.  Red glowing eyes glimmering in the drizzle and growing dawn light… they wield vicious weapons in their black shadowy hands, cruel pointed teeth showing through their twisted smiles.

The creatures approach menacingly remaining silent as the grave… 

_The creatures are about fifteen feet from the closest party member…_


----------



## Endur (Jun 3, 2005)

Laurel draws her bow and shoots an arrow at the nearest of the creatures, aiming for the spot between the red eyes.

"I am armed with both Sword and Bow.  With both, I shall resist you."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Speaking to Dolan: _“Enthalus is right. We were brought here together, so we all will have our part to play in this.”_

Then the dark voice spoke and the creatures born out of darkness appeared.

Kyalia immediately draws her sword and sends a prayer to her patron to bless her blade to strike true as the unicorn's horn. She also makes a step towards the opponents.


Casting _Magic Weapon_ after drawing the longsword.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 3, 2005)

Dolan looks for a rock and picks one up and throws it.  Than he withdraws his dagger.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2005)

[ooc: Just to make things easier I'll assume Saxon speaks elven when talking to his fellow party members.  ]

"Well, my teachings forbid the use of-" and Saxon is cut off by the evil voice.

Mzarem growls at the forming mists, and once they become whole Saxon reacts as well. He notices Kyalia moving towards the creatures so whistles sharply and clicks his fingers in her direction. Mzarem's reaction is automatic and he hurries over to protect Kyalia as she moves into melee. Saxon equips his sling as he moves a little closer to the enemy, then lets fly with a stone at the closest one.

"Dolan, is a second disembodied voice convincing enough?" he asks after letting the slingstone fly.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 3, 2005)

Enthalus draws his bow and steps to the side positioning for cover fire. As he moves he begins to chant, his voice calling out in a stirring invocation of elvish magic that summons courage and inspires confidence and hope in the starborn, filling their arms with vigor to strike sure and hard against their foes.

ooc [init +7 five foot step back and to the side, move action to draw bow, standard action initiate bardic music inspire courage +1 morale bonus to hit and damage for all of Enthalus' allies for this round and five more. AC 16, hp 6] also if Enthalus is rushed before his turn he will draw his short sword instead of his bow.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 3, 2005)

_*Initiative:* Dolan 22, Enthalus 17, Kyalia 15, Mzarem 15, Saxon 13, Laurel 10, Shadow Goblins 6

Just a side note, make sure to list in OOC comments in your post any bonuses to attacks or anything combat related to your actions, makes my job, just a smidge easier; so I would appreciate that like what *Voadam* did makes my life so much simpler._

*Round 1*

The Starborn react quickly as Dolan kicks a rock to his hand and throws it deftly at one of the menacing shadow creatures!  The rock clacks right off the creature’s squat head, the rock skids into the rising water…

_Dolan rolls an 18 to strike and does 2 points of damage!_

Enthalus takes a step back and his voice rises as he sings of courage and strength to his companions.  His voice brings strength and puissance to their actions… even the crashing of waves and the growing wind cannot silence the strength of his song!

_Inspire Courage for each party member, +1 morale bonus to strike and to damage!  This will last till Round 6._

Kyalaia calls upon her divine magic and strengthens her blade for the conflict to come as she takes a tentative step towards the shadow creatures.  The spell’s potency will last perhaps a minute at most, but hopefully that will be enough!  Mzarem, Saxon’s wolf companion comes to Kyalia’s side and waits for the creatures to attack!

Meanwhile Saxon lets a sling stone fly, but flies over the head of his intended target!  Laurel aims true and lets an arrow fly, the arrow narrowly hits the mark, as the creature collapses backward, dissipating into shadowy mist!

_Saxon rolls a 7 and misses, while Laurel rolls a 14 and hits doing 7 points of damage!  The shadow goblin is gone, four left!_

The shadow goblins attack en masse charging the party in eerie silence!  The first to strike tries to overpower Kyalia but thankfully Mzarem growls and tries to bite the leg of the unfortunate creature!  But the creature is ready for it and uses its light shield to deflect the strike.  The creature swings and brings its Morningstar into Kyalia’s side with a slight thud!

_Mzarem now has Initiative count of 7, he rolls to strike and gets a 7 and misses.  The shadow goblin rolls a 19 and does 1 point of damage to Kyalia!_

The shadow goblin that Dolan struck in the head, charges him swinging its Morningstar over his head for a wicked strike!  The crushing blow slams into his chest and nearly knocks him senseless!

_The shadow goblin rolled an 18, and did 4 points of damage, Dolan is now disabled!_

Another shadow creature lobs a javelin at Laurel, the final one following suit, launching a javelin at Saxon!  Laurel is struck by the javelin, the shaft sticking from her wounded leg!  The rain of javelins continues as Saxon is clipped the point of a javelin, blood welling up on his shoulder!

_The shadow creature rolls a 17 and does 4 points of damage to Laurel.  Saxon’s attacker rolls a 17 as well and does 2 points of damage!

End of Round 1

*Initiative:* Dolan 22, Enthalus 17, Kyalia 15, Saxon 13, Laurel 10, Mzarem 7, 4 Shadow Goblins 6_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 3, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia's blessed sword strikes down towards the shadow goblin attacking her.

Should the creature go down from her attack, she moves to Dolan's side to protect the weakened elf.


Attack Longsword +4 (1d8+4/19-20)


----------



## Endur (Jun 4, 2005)

Leaning to favor her wounded leg, Laurel fires an arrow at one of the Javelin hurlers within 30' that is not in melee within one of her companions.

(Attack Longbow +5 + 1 within 30' +1 morale =+7, Damage: 1-8 +2)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 4, 2005)

OOC: +2 luck bonus to AC for one round and as a standard action draw my dagger.  I assume it is not drawn yet so I can not attack.  When it is drawn I will attack +0 1d4.  I assume this will be next round?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 4, 2005)

Saxon feels the warm sensation of blood soaking the sleeve of his robe. He whistles again, different from before, raises an arm and clicks his fingers in the direction of an unengaged foe before moving over to Dolan. He exchanges his sling for his scimitar as he does so. When he gets over to Dolan he summons up the energies of the surrounding land and uses them to cure Dolan's unjuries.

[ooc: move action over to Dolan (if he's close enough), draw scimitar while doing so, cast cure lgt wounds defensively (conc +7, d8+1)]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: +2 luck bonus to AC for one round and as a standard action draw my dagger.  I assume it is not drawn yet so I can not attack.  When it is drawn I will attack +0 1d4.  I assume this will be next round?



*Round 2*

_Dolan can only take a move action, drawing his dagger is considered a move action.  The free action is fine, he gets a +2 luck bonus to his AC; he can attack the round after, but if not healed he will go to -1 if he attacks. Now Enthalus turn!_

Dolan draws his blade and prepares to defend himself, despite his grievous injury!  His tattoo flares with power and a glow suffuses his body as he draws upon the power of the stars to aid his defense!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 5, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Saxon feels the warm sensation of blood soaking the sleeve of his robe as he moves over to Dolan. He exchanges his sling for his scimitar as he does so. When he gets over to Dolan he summons up the energies of the surrounding land and uses them to cure Dolan's unjuries.
> 
> [ooc: move action over to Dolan (if he's close enough), draw scimitar while doing so, cast cure lgt wounds defensively (conc +7, d8+1)]



_What actions is Mzarem taking this round as well?_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2005)

Enthalus cries out "*Unseelie spawn of shadow! You shall not prevail against the light*!" and fires an arrow at one of the javelin launchers he has a clear shot at.

[+4 short bow, d6+1 x3, AC 16, hp 6 Enthalus will then use his move action to maneuver to keep in missile range and line up for next round].


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 6, 2005)

_Ah, sorry, forgot about that. He'll engage the closest enemy not already under attack. I'll edit it into my previous post._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus cries out "*Unseelie spawn of shadow! You shall not prevail against the light*!" and fires an arrow at one of the javelin launchers he has a clear shot at.
> 
> [+4 short bow, d6+1 x3, AC 16, hp 6 Enthalus will then use his move action to maneuver to keep in missile range and line up for next round].



_*Initiative:* Dolan 22, Enthalus 17, Kyalia 15, Saxon 13, Laurel 10, Mzarem 7, 3 Shadow Goblins 6

Enthalus rolls a 10 total on his strike and misses with his arrow strike!_

Enthalus takes careful aim, and lets an arrow fly, boosted by the magic of his song and voice.  But the shadow goblin is craftier then it appears and ducks at the last moment, preparing to throw a second javelin!

Meanwhile Kyalia tries to cut down her attack but the shadow goblin parries with its Morningstar, giving her a voiceless smile.  Saxon moves to Dolan’s side and tries to draw a spell into life, but fails o maintain his concentration and loses the spell altogether!

_Kyalia rolls a 10 total and misses with her strike, meanwhile Saxon tries to cast on the Defensive and rolls  a 13 Concentration check, he fails the roll loses the spell in the process!_

Laurel draws another arrow and launches an arrow at one of the javelin tossing shadow goblins, her aim is true and she puts an arrow through its leg, returning the favor!   The creature hisses softly, clenching its eyes close!

_Laurel rolls a 17 and does 3 points of damage!_

Mzarem, while the goblin takes an errant swing and misses,  moves from helping Kyalia to engage the creature that tossed a javelin at Laurel, hoping to bring it low!  The mighty wolf companion tackles the shadow goblin down and chews into the creature’s gullet… the wretched humanoid struggles for a moment before it fades away into mist.  Mzarem turns menacingly to the other goblin with a growl!

_Mzarem rolls a 16 and does 5 points of damage, another shadow goblin down! The goblin rolled a 3 on its Attack of Opportunity._

The goblin menacing Kyalia tries to bring her low with another wild swing from its mornigstar!  But the elf priest deflects the attack with her blade, as the vicious melee continues all around her!  Meanwhile the goblin turns from Dolan and swings its vicious bloody Morningstar at Saxon, but the druid takes a step back at the right moment and avoids the nasty blow!

_The shadow goblin rolls an 8 and misses.  The second shadow goblin rolls a 12 and misses!_

The goblin tries to prepare another javelin but drops it and draws its Morningstar and swings at the wolf menacing it!  The blunt weapon crashes into Mzarem with a yelp, nearly batting the wolf aside!

_The shadow goblin rolls an 18 and does 4 points of damage!  End of Round 2, star Round 3!_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Missing the goblin only lets Kyalia's attacks get more fierce and determined. Seeing that Saxon has made it to Dolan's side and that the elf is not in immediate danger for now, once again, she strikes at the shadow creature, to finally destroy it.


Attack Longsword +4 (1d8+4/19-20)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2005)

"Sorry Dolan," he says.

Now unable to help Dolan, Saxon takes a couple of steps to position the shadow goblin between himself and Dolan before attacking it.

_[+3 melee (+2 from flanking, +1 bardic music), d6+1 damage (+1 bardic music)], 18-20_

Elsewhere on the battlefield, Mzarem turns on his attacker and bites at his legs, trying to get a good grip so as to bring the creature down.

_[+3 melee, d6+3 damage, automatic trip attempt]

Would a bard's music help an animal companion? I haven't included the +1 from it because I'm uncertain._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 7, 2005)

*Let there be light*

Seeing the goblins dissipate into shadow and darkness Enthalus takes a chance and sings out in a strong pure voice, calling on the force of magic to burst forth in shining glory. Glowing with a bright light that banishes shadows he then steps forward to envelop as many shadow goblins in the magical illumination as he can.


[ooc standard action light spell on Enthalus' armor, move action to get as many goblins into its radius without drawing AoOs. Hope this either banishes them or imposes penalties upon them, or enrages them enough that they all charge me drawing fatal AoOs from those they are currently meleeing with]

Light
Evocation [Light]
Level: Brd 0, Clr 0, Drd 0, Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Object touched
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No
This spell causes an object to glow like a torch, shedding bright light in a 20-foot radius (and dim light for an additional 20 feet) from the point you touch. The effect is immobile, but it can be cast on a movable object. Light taken into an area of magical darkness does not function.
A light spell (one with the light descriptor) counters and dispels a darkness spell (one with the darkness descriptor) of an equal or lower level.
Arcane Material Component: A firefly or a piece of phosphorescent moss.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 7, 2005)

Dolan has the dagger out and feeling confident with Saxon at his side, attacks the shawdow.

OOC: +3 melee (+2 from flanking, +1 bardic music), 1d4 +1 bardic music


----------



## Endur (Jun 7, 2005)

Still favoring her wounded leg, Laurel fires an arrow at one of the Javelin hurlers within 30' that is not in melee within one of her companions.

(Attack Longbow +5 + 1 within 30' +1 morale = +7 to hit, Damage: 1-8 +2)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 7, 2005)

Dolan flanks the creature and slips his dagger into the shadow goblin with a quick practiced thrust, piercing deep into the humanoids innards.  The blade slips out with black blood coating the blade as the shadow goblin collapses into shadow.  Dolan stumbles and collapses to the ground as well, his vicious attack putting his own life in jeopardy!

_Dolan rolls a 19 total gets a flank attack with sneak attack damage and does a total of 9 damage!  Now Dolan is at -1 for taking an attack action and is dying!_

Enthalus casts Light upon his armor and strides forward, the arcane light stings the flesh of one of the shadow goblins and it bursts into a puff of shadowy smoke, leaving Kyalia without an opponent to face!

The other wretched humanoid braves the light, shielding its eyes with its arm, it seems that this one is made of braver, and much more resolute will then the other shadow creature!

_Nice move, I will allow it success because it is cinematically cool, one of the goblins failed a Will save and poof it went, leaving only one creature!_

Kyalia wastes no time and rushes forward, and puts her blade through the final shadow goblin, it fades away without a scream; leaving only black blood on her blade… the vicious melee has come to an end… not even the thrown javelins remains.

The rain continue as the water continues to rise with the coming tide!

_Kyalia rolls a 16 and does 6 points of damage, the final goblin is dead! Out of combat._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia immediately hurries to Dolan's unconscious body and after reciting a prayer to Ehlonna her hand glows in a warm light, which flows into his wounds and closes them.

Afterwards, she cleans and sheathes her sword and turns to her new companions.

_“As it seems, we are in the middle of some kind of struggle between light and shadow and it is upon us to decide this for the forces of light. Hurry now, we need to cross the causeway, before it is completely submerged in water.”_


Casting _Cure Light Wounds_ on Dolan (dropping _Magic Weapon_).


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kyalia immediately hurries to Dolan's unconscious body and after reciting a prayer to Ehlonna her hand glows in a warm light, which flows into his wounds and closes them.
> 
> Afterwards, she cleans and sheathes her sword and turns to her new companions.
> 
> ...



_Dolan is healed for 8 hit points._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2005)

Enthalus wipes the sweat from his brow as he stares at the spot the goblin dissipated under his magical light and whispers under his breath in pleased wonder "*It worked*." He releases a pent up breath he didn't realize he had been holding and his frame relaxes for a moment as he gathers himself. Then he strides over to offer Dolan a cheerful, beeming hand up. "*See? Light. Dark. And you struck down that creature of Shadow.*" He smiles at his new comrade "*Welcome to the forces of Light Dolan Starborn. Welcome and well met*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 8, 2005)

Saxon's relief is evident when Kyalia mends Dolan's injuries. He proceeds to check any injuries sustained by other party members, and doing what he can for each of them. Mzarem wanders back over to Saxon, a little worse for wear but seemingly proud of his achievements during battle. Saxon gives him a pat on the head and they hurry after the others.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Taking a look at the remaining wounds, Kyalia decides to use up her last spells for healing as well, giving Mzarem one and Laurel two of her minor cure spells to close at least some of their wounds. Following a gentle pat on the wolf's head to acknowledge his battle prowess, the cleric then seems determined to leave this island as fast as possible.

_“This is all I can do for now. The remaining wounds will have to heal naturally over night, or I can tend to them on the morrow.”_


OOC: Casting _Cure Minor Wounds_ thrice (dropping all 0th level spells), once on Mzarem and twice on Laurel. I probably should have preserved the _Magic Weapon_ as well, but the goblins looked so dangerous...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 8, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus wipes the sweat from his brow as he stares at the spot the goblin dissipated under his magical light and whispers under his breath in pleased wonder "*It worked*." He releases a pent up breath he didn't realize he had been holding and his frame relaxes for a moment as he gathers himself. Then he strides over to offer Dolan a cheerful, beeming hand up. "*See? Light. Dark. And you struck down that creature of Shadow.*" He smiles at his new comrade "*Welcome to the forces of Light Dolan Starborn. Welcome and well met*."




OOC:  I am fully healed. -1 + 8 = 4 (Max)

Slowly rising his upper body and shaking the cobwebs from his aching mind he looks to Kyalia and says almost reverently, "Thank you Kyalia.  Thank you very much." 

Rotating his arms and cricking his neck, Dolan cheerfully accepts Enthalus' hand and says, "Surely it is but a coincidence that these where shadow creatures. eh?  But thank you for the compliment.  One can feel braver, nay fearless in a group.  For that I am thankful for your assistance.  I do not know what it was, but your voice was comforting yet powerful.  I think with out the group I would have ran away like a monagrel puppy.  Thank you.  Now let us run across the causeway instead of swimming across it."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Rotating his arms and cricking his neck, Dolan cheerfully accepts Enthalus' hand and says, "Surely it is but a coincidence that these where shadow creatures. eh?  But thank you for the compliment.  One can feel braver, nay fearless in a group.  For that I am thankful for your assistance.  I do not know what it was, but your voice was comforting yet powerful.  I think with out the group I would have ran away like a monagrel puppy.  Thank you.  Now let us run across the causeway instead of swimming across it."




Enthalus smiles as they go, then grins. "*Surely a coincidence. The message of the original voice referencing light and dark, the foul second voice saying we would not succeed, the immediate coalescing thereafter of shadow goblins, and the effects of magical light upon them are surely but a series of independant coincidences unconnected to our sudden appearances and lack of memory. But then again, life is strange and we might just see more coincidences as we go. I think I will continue to look for them*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 8, 2005)

*The Village of Bronce*

The party makes haste across the causeway to the ‘mainland’ of the island of Chillhame.  The landscape is dominated by low-lying hills and barren broken up by crumbling flint stone walls enclosing thin ragged sheep.  From the shore where you stand you can clearly see Bronce, a well worn trail leading right into the heart of the village, east of the village is a large hill with single windmill; beyond the village in the south looks to be a crumbling structure amidst the hills but the distance and rain obscures any real chance of identifying it.

_Assuming the party heads to the village the closest place for shelter…_

This little settlement has clearly seen better days. Many of the wooden buildings seem to have partly collapsed. The town square is little more than an open muddy space, cut with the ruts of wagon wheels, with a squat stone well in the middle. Off to one side is an inn, the largest building in the vicinity, whose sign proclaims it to be the Golden Nugget. Opposite the inn is an open shop with baskets of dry goods set out front. An aged woman sits by the baskets mending a net and narrows her eyes at you.

Windows shutter and doors close as the party approaches, they can feel the weight of uneasy eyes upon them in the now pouring rain.  The boots of the party sloshing through thickening mud and brown puddles; two mangy pups fight over a bone with scraps of meat upon it, their barks breaking up the silence and the pitter patter of the rain that drones around them.

The night sky is cloudy, and the day is gray, with a slight ambience of a silvery blue glow emanating from Dolan, though it seems to be dissipating quite quickly now.  Lightning flashes overhead as the old crone sitting next to her stand pulls her cloak close around her keeping her beady eyes on the party.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2005)

The big wolf is thankful for the easing of his injuries, and thanks Kyalia with a lick on the hand before following Saxon, who coughs and pulls his hood up when the rain becomes heavier.

"The inn looks tempting. I expect they're far more tolerant of strangers in a place meant to house them, I hope," he says, casting a glance towards the old woman and her irritating stare.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Not the most inviting place, but I agree, the inn looks most promising. Hopefully the weather will clear up soon.”_

The elven cleric then moves over to the crone and produces a silver coin from her belt pouch. As she puts it down near a basket of dried meat, the wooden unicorn playfully dangling on the leather band around her neck, she says:

_“The dogs are hungry. They shouldn't be.”_

Then she smiles and turns back, striding towards the inn.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2005)

"*One moment.* Enthalus says to his companions and turns to old woman, his attitude courteous and respectful as he speaks in the human common tongue "*Lady, could you tell me if there is an old, old church in this village? Or perhaps the remains of one that stood a thousand years ago*."

ooc [diplomacy +7]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolan silently stands by looking puppy eyed.  (bluff +1)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan silently stands by looking puppy eyed.  (bluff +1)



 When Kyalia offers the crone money for the dogs she just replies with a loud, “Eh,” cupping her hand to her good ear.

_Enthalus rolls a 23 and moves her attitude from Indifferent to Friendly._

The old crone squints her eyes at the bard and responds with a loud, screech, “Eh, you will have to speak up my hearing is not so good,” she pauses to allow him to repeat himself and then smile, “Oh my stars, an elf, a whole pack of elves, it must be my birthday,” she exclaims giddy like, before answering his question, “well we got ourselves a temple, an old one to Pelor, the glorious Sun; Father Bronson is in charge of the temple last I recall.  So would you like some cheese?”

Those that continue on to the inn see that the door is closed and that light filters out through two smoky windows.  The door is made of aging wood, while the majority of the structure if made of stone; nags are tied out front and the sound of what could be classified as music filters out, but it is somewhat painful to elven ears.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia will speak louder to the crone and buy some food suitable for the dogs for one silver coin, and place it in a few different places on the ground for them, then she also heads for the inn.


----------



## Endur (Jun 12, 2005)

Laurel thanks Kyalia for the healing of the wound on her leg.  

"Do you think these creatures of darkness inflicted normal cuts?  Or did they inflict magical or poisoned wounds?"


Laurel looks for the arrows she shot the goblins with, to see what happened to the arrows after the goblins vanished.

Laurel limps along with the others into the village, favoring her injured leg.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel thanks Kyalia for the healing of the wound on her leg.
> 
> "Do you think these creatures of darkness inflicted normal cuts?  Or did they inflict magical or poisoned wounds?"
> 
> ...



_The arrows are retrieved but one was broken, those that struck home, were stained with black blood._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2005)

"I'm getting out of the rain," Saxon told the others.

He turned to enter the inn, and get out of the rain.

"You'd best lose some water before we go inside," he advised Mzarem, who was absent-mindedly watching the two puppies. Saxon glanced over to Kyalia, and saw she was addressing the problem.

"They're being taken *cough-cough* care of. Come," Saxon said, and Mzarem followed.

They paused before entering, and Mzarem shook off a lot of the water soaking his coat. Saxon entered first, followed by Mzarem.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel thanks Kyalia for the healing of the wound on her leg.
> 
> "Do you think these creatures of darkness inflicted normal cuts?  Or did they inflict magical or poisoned wounds?"
> 
> ...




"*I would prefer to go to the church immediately and retrieve the sword but it is probably best to check out your wounds in the light first if that is a fear. Perhaps the druid or cleric knows enough healing lore to provide a proper diagnosis*." Enthalus winces at the sound of the "music" and sighs as he enters the inn after the human.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 13, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I'm getting out of the rain," Saxon told the others.
> 
> He turned to enter the inn, and get out of the rain.
> 
> ...




Seeing those two enter the inn, Dolan tells the rest of the party that he too is going inside.


----------



## Endur (Jun 13, 2005)

Laurel follows the others into the inn.  She's not as wet as the others, due to carefully choosing which trees she stepped beneath of to avoid the worst of the rain. (Survival Skill)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 13, 2005)

*Into the Inn*

The sign over the entrance reads, ‘Golden Nugget’ with a garish yellow rock drawn underneath the words scrawled in common.  As soon as the door opens the conversations stop, it seems that the majority of the town is holed up in the inn; even the music stops as the old musician takes a gander at the strangers.

The innkeeper starts to protest when the wolf enters but seeing the well-armed group of adventurers he holds his tongue.  A few precious heartbeats pass before hushed conversation begins anew; the music continues this time more solemn as an old hound dog croons along with he beat at odd intervals.

A barmaid approaches, a tray perched on her left hand; she is a thick curvy woman with a dirty apron and a blue gown of sorts that is frayed at the edges.  Her curly brown hair is pulled back under a bandanna and she smacks her teeth as she speaks to the party, “Welcome to the Golden Nugget blokes, find yourself a seat and I will get to yah shortly,” she continues on serving penny ale to the customers.

The smell of smoke and fish is thick in your noses, the innkeeper keeps an eye on the party as others just gawk and stare at the elves.  There is a table near the fireplace that is empty with enough chairs to spare for the party.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 13, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I would prefer to go to the church immediately and retrieve the sword but it is probably best to check out your wounds in the light first if that is a fear. Perhaps the druid or cleric knows enough healing lore to provide a proper diagnosis*." Enthalus winces at the sound of the "music" and sighs as he enters the inn after the human.



 At the mention of a sword, the crone’s attitude goes sour, “Off with ye strangers, and don’t be meddling with our affairs.  This village is a good right place and we don’t need no outsiders, elf or no, messing things up for us good folks of Bronce!  I was raised in this village as my mother before me, and her ma before her; I got roots here, so don’t be stirring up things you hear!”

She holds up her walking stick and waves it at the party as they enter the inn.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 13, 2005)

Mzarem promptly lies himself down next to the fire, desiring only rest and warmth so that he could recuperate. Saxon does pretty much the same thing as he finds a seat at the table next to the fire. The sudden change in air temperature doesn't agree with his lungs however, and he has a brief coughing fit. He looks at his injured shoulder for a moment and decides it can be put aside for a while, then beckons to Laurel.

"Want me to see what I can do about your leg?" Saxon asks Laurel, wondering if she'd prefer another elf to attend to her injuries.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 13, 2005)

Dolan shakes like a dog at the doorway, than meekly goes and sits at the table.  "Penny ale",  he answers when asked what he would like to drink.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 14, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan shakes like a dog at the doorway, than meekly goes and sits at the table.  "Penny ale",  he answers when asked what he would like to drink.



 “Penny ale it is, sir,” the barmaid replies to Dolan then looks to the elves, “never had your folk in here before, what do you elves be drinking?"  She places her hand on her meaty hip and waits for an answer, honest curiosity on her face.

_Both Dolan and Saxon notice something odd…_

*Saxon*
[sblock]Saxon can see that a man at a table across the inn has been keeping a more then discerning eye on the party since they entered.  Although many are gawking there seems to be something more, but perhaps it is just the tension in the air…[/sblock]

*Dolan*
[sblock]Dolan can see a man sitting at a table with three other men, of the four he seems to be what one could call a ring leader.  Dolan has seen this type of man before,  a thug, although a thug with a smile, a thug none the less.  He seems to be in conversation with his comrades, and Dolan’s sharp eyes pick out the tell-tale signs of weapons on these men.

For a brief moment Dolan locks eyes with the stranger and then he turns away to discuss with his cronies…[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Wine or Water for me, if you would be so kind,”_ Kyalia answers after taking a seat herself, still busy with wringing her clothing, to get the wetness out of it at least somewhat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Wine or Water for me, if you would be so kind,”_ Kyalia answers after taking a seat herself, still busy with wringing her clothing, to get the wetness out of it at least somewhat.



 The barmaid nods, “Alright a penny ale for you lass,” she turns to the other elves, “any of you hungry?  We got some lamb cooking on the fire, and thick bread with some potatoes.  Could help you warm up after being in that rain.”


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 14, 2005)

"I would enjoy roast lamb.  The bread and potatoes sound like a wonderful suggestion, I would inded like some food."

Dolan nonchantly but intensly surveys the room & people to see how everyone is equipped.

OOC: [sblock]Before I quietly mention to my close comrades the description of the thug & weapons.  How common are having weapons in a inn?  When I lock eyes, I smile.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2005)

Enthalus flashes a charming smile at the brown haired bar maid "*Some lamb sounds pleasant my dear. We are new in town and I heard there is a Pelorian church here. I thought I might stop in to pay my respects. Could you tell this stranger a little about the village and its church? Any interesting news to pass on*?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Penny ale will do fine, thanks. And lamb for me, too.”_

_Why does she even ask..._ Kyalia thinks to herself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 14, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “any of you hungry? We got some lamb cooking on the fire, and thick bread with some potatoes. Could help you warm up after being in that rain.”




"I'll have some of that, and some raw meat for the wolf. A hot drink if you have anything, too," Saxon requests.

He decides to wait until the waitress has taken her leave before pointing out any problems to the others.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 14, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> ....He decides to wait until the waitress has taken her leave before pointing out any problems to the others.




OOC: I will also add in my observations on top of his.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 14, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus flashes a charming smile at the brown haired bar maid "*Some lamb sounds pleasant my dear. We are new in town and I heard there is a Pelorian church here. I thought I might stop in to pay my respects. Could you tell this stranger a little about the village and its church? Any interesting news to pass on*?"



 The barmaid smiles to Enthalus, “Now aren’t you just a charming little dumpling,” she winks before replying, “Well not much happens in this village that could be called noteworthy, other villages in the region or so I have heard have been attacked by goblins, but then again the roads and wilds of Chillhame have never been all to safe to begin with.  But Bronce has never had much problem with that, some say the village is blessed, if it is I have not seen it,” she laughs.

“But as far as the temple, Father Bronson could tell you more about that, I just go to pay my respects to Pelor as any good supplicant should; if you have business with the temple then speak with Father Bronson, he is a good man if I ever knew one.”

She turns her head, and then looks back to the party, “I will fetch your drinks and food,” and then departs to tend other tables and customers.

_The entire meal will cost each party member 4 CP,  And weapons are not too uncommon, but in a village when the most armed people would be perhaps a constable and his men, it is an oddity.  Most people can’t afford weapons…_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 15, 2005)

After Saxon talks, I continue in a soft voice.  "A man sitting dressed in _____ colored clothes appears to be the head thug.  They are all armed.  But than again, we might be considered the same way."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 15, 2005)

Enthalus says under his breath "*Thanks for the warning*." with his studded leather, short sword, and bow the bard feels like he presents a sufficiently martial appearance, but he casually adjusts his short sword in any case.


----------



## Endur (Jun 15, 2005)

Laurel responds to Saxon, "Please" in response to his question regarding looking at her injured leg.  

To the innkeep, she responds , "Ale and potatoes".  Although she much prefers water she has gathered herself to ale, she has discovered that the water gathered by others varies greatly in quality whereas ale is more reliable in quality.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 15, 2005)

Saxn goes about dressing the wound as per normal.

"You'll only need it bandaged until tomorrow, but it's best to treat it now lest the wound become problematic overnight. Kyalia or I could use magic to heal it then," he explains to Laurel, "Hmm, but yes, the fellow over yonder has been paying us a lot of attention. It concerns me somewhat."

Mzarem takes notice of Saxon talking to someone, and hops up to take a closer look at Laurel. He sniffs her a few times then licks her hand before returning to where he was beside the fire. Saxon chuckles.

"He likes people who are particularly in tune with nature. I appear to be in good company in that aspect," he says, "Your skill with a bow suggests to me you are ranger?"

Saxon finishes binding the injury, and leans back in his own seat to treat his injured shoulder.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "He likes people who are particularly in tune with nature. I appear to be in good company in that aspect," he says, "Your skill with a bow suggests to me you are ranger?"




Enthalus is interested in hearing about his new companions and listens for Laurel's response.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 16, 2005)

Dolan also listens in half heartedly as he also tries to covertly pay attention to the table with the thug leader.


----------



## Endur (Jun 16, 2005)

"I believe I have some skill at hunting, yes, but I really don't remember anything about 'what' or 'who' I am."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 16, 2005)

The crew of thugs continues to chuckle and eat and drink, with the ringleader paying the party no more mind, or at least giving the impression that he is paying them no mind.  The sound of rain pattering against the wooden shutters and the roof, a constant reminder of the state of the weather here on the island of Chillhame; while the smell of fish, cooked lamb, and thick bread fills the noses of the party.

The food arrives, and is warm and tasty, not excellent, but definitely good cooked food as opposed to trail rations.  Over the fireplace sits an old shield with two rusted blades crossing it; the clientele look to be mostly peasants, unarmed with a mug of penny ale in their grimy hands.  The inn has the typical blend of human body odor, burning wood, and pipe smoke.

The door opens slowly as another traveler enters the inn.  The clientele pause as a hooded and cloaked traveler steps into the inn out of the rain.  His cloak though looks dry to the touch, and very little water seems to drip from it as he strides to a chair near the fire and takes an empty seat.  In the flickering fire light, soft red eyes peer out from underneath the darkened hood.  But perhaps that was just a trick of light and shadow…

The inn stays in silence for a half a heartbeat before the conversation begins in hushed tones and the old minstrel strokes his beard before playing his fiddle.  The stranger draws out what looks to be a mandolin made of a black wood, of exquisite detail; the strings shimmer in the flickering light as ebon black hands begin to test the strings of the instrument.

A soft melodious sound filters into the tavern fighting with the hushed whispers and the garish whiny music of the old minstrel.  The sound is subtle at first but grows as the hush grows and even the minstrel pauses to look once more at the stranger.  The hooded musician lost in the growing slow rhythm of the music he was creating.

A soft angelic voice flows from the minstrel, a saddened dirge flowing into the inn like a surging wave.  His voice grows, “What if everything around you isn’t quite as it seems; what if all the world you think you know is an elaborate dream…”

“And if you looked at your reflection, is that all you want to be; what if you could you look right through the crack, would you find yourself; find yourself able to see…” his fingers dancing smoothly over the strings.  His voice continues, “What if all the worlds inside of your head, just creations of your own; the devils and your gods and the living and the dead; and you really are alone…”

“You can live in live in the solution; you can choose to believe.  You keep looking but you can’t find the walls, are you hiding in the trees?  What if  everything around you isn’t quite as it seems; what if all the world you used to know is an elaborate dream… and if you look at your reflection is that all you want to be...”

He pulls his head back, the hood falling back to reveal white curly hair framing an ebon face, with soft reddish eyes and face that mixes the best of both human and elfin traits; handsome yet solemn.

He finishes, “What if you could look right through the cracks, would you find yourself, afraid to see…” his voice diminishing as he finishes.  Many faces are stunned as the musician looks up at the silence as he finishes playing his song… not realizing all eyes are on him.

He quickly pulls his hood up and sets the instrument aside against his chair…

_Performance check of 32 for those that care…_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 17, 2005)

Dolan tries to ignore this stranger and concentrate on the other table.  But the music draws him toward it, and he soon finds himself relaxing and enjoying the performance.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2005)

Saxon pays for Mzarem's and his meal with a silver piece, and tells the waitress to keep the change.



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "I believe I have some skill at hunting, yes, but I really don't remember anything about 'what' or 'who' I am."




Saxon smiles, "I'm sure you'll remember eventually. You certainly have plenty of time."

He applauds softly after the performance, then walks over to the minstrel and places a gold piece on the table before him.

"An excellent performance, worth every copper," he says, thanking the cloaked figure.

Mzarem lifts his head from his meal to keep track of Saxon's movements, curious about his companion's motions.


----------



## Endur (Jun 17, 2005)

Laurel thinks about the strange musician.

_He has something.  Understanding set to tune and verse.

His song finished too soon.  I don't fully understand what he meant for me to see.

Is he asking me, am I who I want to be?  Do I like what I see of myself?

And what is that about the crack of the world?_

(Are drow a known race of evil reputation?)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 17, 2005)

_They are like bogeymen but are said to be evil yes..._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> "I believe I have some skill at hunting, yes, but I really don't remember anything about 'what' or 'who' I am."




"*Interesting, I have a strong sense of self, my lore, my magic, and my capabilities, though specific memories do not come. I was thinking I definitely know who I am, I just don't "remember" my past. An intriguing contrast in perspective. What was your star sign again?*"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> He pulls his head back, the hood falling back to reveal white curly hair framing an ebon face, with soft reddish eyes and face that mixes the best of both human and elfin traits; handsome yet solemn.




Softly in elvish

"*Skin of darkest shadow, hair of moonlight, a face of our dark legends, emerging in one of the race of Man*."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“A very talented singer, and a beautiful song,”_ Kyalia comments to the others. _“But have you also seen his face? What is all this supposed to mean? Maybe we should just ask him?”_


----------



## Endur (Jun 19, 2005)

"Riddles within Riddles.  Asking him might be the quickest route to the answer."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Saxon pays for Mzarem's and his meal with a silver piece, and tells the waitress to keep the change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The dark skinned minstrel accepts the offering,  his voice is solid and resonant as he speaks, “A good eve to you too, it is rare to see one of your kind in these parts; as backwater as they are.  My name is Dais, and I am pleased that you enjoyed the song, in truth I have been working on it during my travels…”

One of the peasants stands and waves a fist, “A bloody dark elf, they ravaged this lands ages ago, I ain’t about to let it happen again, eh boys!”  Many of the customers raise their fists as chairs move and tempers rise.

Dais sighs, “This could be bad…”

The smiling thug that Dolan had spotted earlier watches the scene, while keeping his companions in line waiting to see how this goes…


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“That is but half the truth,”_ Kyalia says to the enraged peasants. _“He seems to have both drow and human blood. I'm sure you can figure out what that most probably means. Also, I don't see what he has done to deserve anything but a few coins and an applause from you. The song surely was most beautiful and well performed.”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“That is but half the truth,”_ Kyalia says to the enraged peasants. _“He seems to have both drow and human blood. I'm sure you can figure out what that most probably means. Also, I don't see what he has done to deserve anything but a few coins and an applause from you. The song surely was most beautiful and well performed.”_



 The peasant mob leader growls, “Oh well then we should excuse this dark elf for the crimes of his people.  We be honest upstanding folk around here and we have had no trouble in ages. You strangers come rolling into town… and the Gods be damned but I fear that something right awful is fixing to happen!”

Many of the men grumble, but they stay their distance seeing how well armed the party is; including the minstrel as he adjusts his posture; his dark cloak falling back to reveal a slim gleaming rapier on his belt.

The dark skinned minstrel smiles at Kyalia, though much of his features are hidden beneath the cowls of his cloak, elven vision can easily see his face.  His mood brightens as he sees the elf speak on his behalf.


----------



## Endur (Jun 20, 2005)

The words echo in her mind.  _something right awful is fixing to happen_

Laurel responds to the leader of the peasants with a look of understanding and sadness.

"We understand your fears.  We will leave as soon as we have finished our business here, for we too do not want something awful to happen."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“...the crimes of his people. That would be you as much as the dark elves,”_ Kyalia explains further. _“So, better do not add any new crimes to the tally, he would then have to be excused for!”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The dark skinned minstrel accepts the offering, his voice is solid and resonant as he speaks, “A good eve to you too, it is rare to see one of your kind in these parts; as backwater as they are. My name is Dais, and I am pleased that you enjoyed the song, in truth I have been working on it during my travels…”




Saxon goes to pull up a chair at Dais' table and continue conversation, but is interupted by the mob.



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> One of the peasants stands and waves a fist, “A bloody dark elf, they ravaged this lands ages ago, I ain’t about to let it happen again, eh boys!” Many of the customers raise their fists as chairs move and tempers rise.
> 
> Dais sighs, “This could be bad…”




Saxon nods and frowns. The typical actions of humanity that he must endure while in their presence, all too often for his own liking. He himself was rarely a target of such intolerance, but their behaviour was still appalling in his eyes. If things turned ugly, he still had some magic left to keep them occupied and allow he and his colleagues to make an exit. Even if the drow may not have been as nice a fellow as he appeared, Saxon's natural sense of balance caused him to sympathise with the underdog.

_Barbarians._

Saxon coughed and made a soft clicking noise. Mzarem reacted by going from idle curiosity to readiness. He stopped chewing at his chunk of meat and sat up, becoming keenly aware of the situation, as much as his canine intellect would allow. Though Saxon didn't want to harm the peasants, he had no qualms with causing damage to the structure (it'd look nicer while the spell was in effect anyway), and he brought his remaining spell to the forefront of his mind.

_[Readying Entangle, placed to immobilise as many peasants as possible while not blocking an exit, if hostilities commence.]_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 20, 2005)

"*Well, now that that is settled, minstrel*" Enthalus calls out to the human who was originally playing "*Do you know 'the wanderer's delight'*?"

Enthalus is hoping some more of the regular music will ease the tensions some and give the inn more of its normal feel for the patrons, putting them more at ease.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

Dolan mutters, "The peasants have a point.  If the dark elves give these people a reason to fear them, than why would they be fearful of a 1/2 elf?  His he more human or more dark elf?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan mutters, "The peasants have a point.  If the dark elves give these people a reason to fear them, than why would they be fearful of a 1/2 elf?  His he more human or more dark elf?"



 Many of the villagers echo his sentiment but once again the well armed grouped of strangers seems to force their hand as the thug leader that Dolan spotted earlier stands with a disarming smile.  He looks to the people about the room, “We shouldn’t’ be so rude, good people of Bronce; perhaps we can give these strangers the benefit of the doubt and allow them a peaceful evening with the knowledge that they are just passing through and will ‘soon’ leave us and us honest folk in peace.”

He raises a mug of penny ale, “A round of drinks and some peace,” he says smiling to the group of strangers.  The villagers sigh and take their seats with some consternation but they end their argument for now.

Dais nods slowly, “All is well that ends well, yes?” he says to the party.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 21, 2005)

When Dolan receives his fresh round of ale, he pushes his chair back and quietly says to his comapionans "I need to thank our host."  Grabbing his mug, he gets up and walks over to the 'thug', sticks out his hand to shake and says, "Thank you kind sir for the drink, I am Dolan and who might you be?"


----------



## Voadam (Jun 21, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Dais nods slowly, “All is well that ends well, yes?” he says to the party.




"*Yes, but let us see how this truly ends*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2005)

Saxon takes a seat and Mzarem returns to eating. He nods again to what Dais has to say, and keeps a keen eye on Dolan, curious as to the success of their quasi-diplomat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> When Dolan receives his fresh round of ale, he pushes his chair back and quietly says to his comapionans "I need to thank our host."  Grabbing his mug, he gets up and walks over to the 'thug', sticks out his hand to shake and says, "Thank you kind sir for the drink, I am Dolan and who might you be?"



 The man greets Dolan with a raise of his mug, and a nod of his head.  He shrugs, “I am the town miller, Jim, no need to thank me friend, thank the good fortunes of the village, oh sure it looks to be on hard times, but things always pick up.  So how long do you and your friends plan on staying in Bronce?”

His face is weathered and one of his front teeth is chipped.  His nose has seen many breaks, and his hands are rough, painted with various scars.  He takes a healthy draught of the penny ale waiting for a reply.

*Rest of the Party*

Dais continues to speak, “So what brings you to Bronce, it can’t e the weather or the culture,” he jests easing his posture and attitude.  He shows a genuine interest, letting his eyes take in your features, “It is odd to see this many elves this far north, especially in Bronce.”


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 22, 2005)

Dolan replies, "I am not sure how long we are to be here.  I think but a night as we are but passing by.  It is an honor to know your acquantince.  Thank you."

Dolan steps back and turns to head back to his table.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Dais continues to speak, “So what brings you to Bronce, it can’t e the weather or the culture,” he jests easing his posture and attitude.  He shows a genuine interest, letting his eyes take in your features, “It is odd to see this many elves this far north, especially in Bronce.”




"*Every town lies under the same stars. But every place has its own stories that are worth learning. As does every person. What is your story*?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 23, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan replies, "I am not sure how long we are to be here.  I think but a night as we are but passing by.  It is an honor to know your acquantince.  Thank you."
> 
> Dolan steps back and turns to head back to his table.



 Jim places a hand on Dolan’s shoulder not too forcefully but with enough pressure to give him pause, “The pleasure was mine friend, and I should warn you this village has little in the way of sights, perhaps you should head to the larger city of Saragost to the east.  I hear it is quite wonderful this time of year…” he lets Dolan go with that.

*The Party*

Dais responds, “My story, well that would depend on what you wish to know?  Do you wish to hear of my origins, of my travels, or how it is that I came to be here in Bronce this night?  Or perhaps you wish to hear something more exotic?” he says with a wave of his hand.

“I am actually more intrigued to hear your stories then to relate the same old boring stories I always tell…” his eyes lingering on Kyalia.


----------



## Endur (Jun 23, 2005)

_odd to see this many elves ... He acts like he knows us not, but this is no coincidence.  He meant to find us.  His song was meant for us.  I know it._


Laurel responds to Dais, "You knew we were here.  You chose your song for us.  Do you deny?"


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Well, yes, I would be rather interested in hearing why you chose to come here tonight. I will gladly tell you why I came here... it's a very simple reason... it's raining outside and this happened to be the closest roof to stay under,”_ Kyalia says with a smirk. _“Pragmatisms aside, as my friend here, I also suspect, that your presence here is no coincidence.”_


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2005)

"*Old stories are new to those who have not heard them. I look forward to hearing your tales.*"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

Dolan looks at Jim, "Warn us?   Warn us why?  Why warn us about the sights or lack there of?  Well thank you for our talk.  Goodbye kind sir."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2005)

Saxon looks uncomfortable with the veiled search for information and intent going back and forth. He leans over to Dais, dropping the volume of his voice as he addresses him.

"You must understand, that even after defending you then, my companions are a tad tight-lipped in regards to what we're doing here for two reasons: a) We don't know much, and b) what little we know isn't something they seem willing to talk about," Saxon explains and shrugs, "But perhaps if you hung around our situation would explain itself, given time. You could use it as inspiration for a tale or two."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 24, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Saxon looks uncomfortable with the veiled search for information and intent going back and forth. He leans over to Dais, dropping the volume of his voice as he addresses him.
> 
> "You must understand, that even after defending you then, my companions are a tad tight-lipped in regards to what we're doing here for two reasons: a) We don't know much, and b) what little we know isn't something they seem willing to talk about," Saxon explains and shrugs, "But perhaps if you hung around our situation would explain itself, given time. You could use it as inspiration for a tale or two."



 Dais smiles, “Coincidence or not, I am not here for an ulterior motive and if my song was fitting to your current mood or situation then consider it apt.  I wonder the roads and I often find myself at the right place at the right time, although I equally find that such events usually spark some adventure or event.”

Dais leans forward, “But as to my origins, I was born here on the island of Chillhame, I only knew my father.  My mother died during childbirth and my father raised me.  I did not know for a long time that I was of mixed origins, only that I was different… it was a shock to learn just what my mother was, and what her people are best known for,” he shrugs.

“I do not plan to stay here long, I am headed to Saragost to visit an old friend,” he finishes.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> “I do not plan to stay here long, I am headed to Saragost to visit an old friend,” he finishes.




"*Well then, a friendly word of warning. Keep a sharp eye out as you travel, dark things are rising and while stars of light exist, stars of ill omen are prominent. Creatures of shadow stalk the roads now and such unseelie things are malevolent minions of dark forces. Be ready with that rapier*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 24, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Well then, a friendly word of warning. Keep a sharp eye out as you travel, dark things are rising and while stars of light exist, stars of ill omen are prominent. Creatures of shadow stalk the roads now and such unseelie things are malevolent minions of dark forces. Be ready with that rapier*."



 Dais smiles, "My rapier is always ready," he counters, "now we should just enjoy the evening, and make merry, and drink to new friends."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 24, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Dais smiles, "My rapier is always ready," he counters, "now we should just enjoy the evening, and make merry, and drink to new friends."




Dolan walks upon the saying of the the toast and immediately "Here here!"  with the others as he sits.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 24, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan walks upon the saying of the the toast and immediately "Here here!"  with the others as he sits.



 Dais cheers and then focuses on Kyalia, "I must say that I am quite happy to be taking shelter under the same roof as you... I have seen many exotic locales, beautiful vistas, and dazzling sights.  But none are as enchanting as you," he finishes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2005)

Saxon resumed eating his meal but found amusement in the minstrel making his move on one of party's elven ladies already.

Mzarem was making short work of the meat clinging to the large bone he had been given. His teeth could be heard if listened for, grinding against the bone at times.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Dais cheers and then focuses on Kyalia, "I must say that I am quite happy to be taking shelter under the same roof as you... I have seen many exotic locales, beautiful vistas, and dazzling sights.  But none are as enchanting as you," he finishes.




Having just met her a few hours ago, Dolan is not feeling very chivorlous so he ignores the bard.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 27, 2005)

The food is good, roasted to just about perfection it goes down easy with the penny ale and the potatoes are spiced just right with a hint of garlic and seasonings.  The atmosphere is not as oppressive as it earlier seems, and the people are good natured if insular and simple.  The human minstrel plays his fiddle once more, garish and obnoxious but over time somewhat catchy, and one can even find themselves tapping their feet to the rhythm of his songs.

_A night at the inn will cost your characters a silver piece._


----------



## Voadam (Jun 27, 2005)

Enthalus will strike up a friendly conversation with Dais and see if he has investigated and learned anything about his elven heritage.


----------



## Endur (Jun 27, 2005)

Laurel does not believe the charm or sincerity of Dais and ignores him as much as possible.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

Dolan grumbles about the cost, but smiles when he pays up.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2005)

*Kyalia*



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Dais cheers and then focuses on Kyalia, "I must say that I am quite happy to be taking shelter under the same roof as you... I have seen many exotic locales, beautiful vistas, and dazzling sights. But none are as enchanting as you," he finishes.




Kyalia smirks at the half-drow's flattery. _“You must not have been very far then, even I have seen maidens much more beautiful than myself in the past decades. And with the beauty of nature I cannot even dare to compare,”_ she replies humbly.

The elven cleric will continue to chat with Dais and the others, hopefully learning a bit about the 'exotic locales' the bard has talked about. Later she will gladly pay the silver piece to stay for the night.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 28, 2005)

Enthalus will ask in elven if Dais speaks elven.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 28, 2005)

Hearing the elvish language Dolan looks around to see if anyone (including the thug's table)reacts/comprehends the newly spoken new language.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2005)

Saxon pays a silver for himself and another for Mzarem. Were it not raining, he'd find a place to sleep in the out of doors, considerably cheaper and more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kyalia smirks at the half-drow's flattery. _“You must not have been very far then, even I have seen maidens much more beautiful than myself in the past decades. And with the beauty of nature I cannot even dare to compare,”_ she replies humbly.
> 
> The elven cleric will continue to chat with Dais and the others, hopefully learning a bit about the 'exotic locales' the bard has talked about. Later she will gladly pay the silver piece to stay for the night.



 Dais smiles, “Well milady your humility only adds to your enchantment but I shall digress, perhaps another eve will be better suited to pursuing your courtship,” he pauses at Enthalus speaking in Elven.

He lets the silence hang in the air before he replies in kind, “Why yes, I have.  I find that knowing many different languages enhances my tales, and often opens doors and puts people at ease speaking in their native tongue.”

The night continues, and Dais shares some of his tales but never divulges anything personal about himself or his origins beyond what he has already said.  But he does weave  a tale of peril of his adventures with two companions, Magni Thunderfist, a dwarf warrior with a mighty hammer, and Elaine Chillwind a human sorceress of great power; and their battles against orc raiders who had the blood of a black dragon running in their veins…

_If no one has anything pressing then we will pick up with the heroes in the morning after… anyone that is still wounded will regain 1 HP for the night’s rest._


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“It was a very entertaining evening. Thank you, Dais. I believe it's time for us to part now, maybe we'll meet again some day... or tomorrow,”_ Kyalia says smiling before heading to her room.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2005)

OOC: If anyone's still in need, Kyalia can use a Heal Check (Take 10) for long-term care to double the natural healing for the night.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

OOC: I am good on HP.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 30, 2005)

When the party is alone again Enthalus speaks in elven.

"So do we wish to visit the church tonight and recover the sword then retire to our rooms or attempt to do so in the morning with the bard?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> When the party is alone again Enthalus speaks in elven.
> 
> "So do we wish to visit the church tonight and recover the sword then retire to our rooms or attempt to do so in the morning with the bard?"




"Let us go at dawns early light.  This can give us an excuse to be up and around.  What excuse I know not, but slinking around at dawn seems less obvious."


----------



## Endur (Jun 30, 2005)

Laurel responds, "Although the singer seems nice enough, I do not believe he is here by coincidence.  He meant to find us, but for good or ill I know not.  

"I agree that dawn is a much more appropriate time.  Leave the darkness to our foes."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Well spoken, Laurel. Dawn sounds good.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2005)

Saxon follows the brief conversation in elven with a good-natured smile, and votes for activity at dawn rather than later in the evening. The following morning he's up and ready on time. Mzarem paces about energetically while Saxon seems buried in thought. He simply follows when they start making their way to the church.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia spends the time after her reverie watching the night-sky and the stars through the window in her room, waiting for the human to finish his resting period and for dawn, where she will sit down in silent prayer and meditation for a while.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kyalia spends the time after her reverie watching the night-sky and the stars through the window in her room, waiting for the human to finish his resting period and for dawn, where she will sit down in silent prayer and meditation for a while.



_Pressing on to the morning, just to keep the story moving along and all that…_

The morning comes, for some sooner then they like, for others much too long.  The inn is quiet, and the morning is misty, a far cry from the storm from the previous morning.  Dogs bark outside as a rooster calls its morning cry; the simple sounds of a simple village, it is peaceful in this quaint little place, though signs of desperation and poverty still linger the people survive and eke out a meager existence.

Those that seek out the bard, Dais no sign is found, perhaps he left early in the morning.  If he did none saw him leave; beyond the memories of the party few can even remember what the stranger looked like let alone his wonderful performance.  But there is a parcel left for Kyalia with the innkeeper.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 1, 2005)

In elven to the other party members upon discovering Dais' dissapearance from the villagers' consciousness "*An enchantment of fading perhaps? An obfuscation to place him in the shadows of memory? That would thematically be a darkness power. Pure speculation but something to keep in mind. For now we should go to the Church and recover the Sword as soon as we can. I hope it is still there*."


----------



## Endur (Jul 1, 2005)

Laurel responds, 


"I was overly harsh last night.  If he was evil, more likely he would still be here, to insinuate himself further into our doings."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia heads to the innkeeper upon hearing about the parcel, to see what has been deposited for her.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kyalia heads to the innkeeper upon hearing about the parcel, to see what has been deposited for her.



 The innkeeper hands Kyalia a small package, a something small wrapped in black silk with a red bow to tie off one end.  Whatever it is is quite light, and obviously small.  There is nothing attached to say who it is from, and if pressed the innkeeper just says he was told to give it to Kyalia.

The village of Bronce is quiet this morning, a far cry from the storm the past evening.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Wondering what it is, but being quite certain who it is from, Kyalia heads over to a table and unwraps the package there, a curious smile on her lips.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Wondering what it is, but being quite certain who it is from, Kyalia heads over to a table and unwraps the package there, a curious smile on her lips.



 The parcel opens easily, and the black silk falls away to reveal a silver ring, inlaid with Elven script that reads, Moonshield.  The ring is cool to the touch and crafted with quality and care.  There is nothing else in the small parcel, besides the crimson ribbon and the black silk.

The door to the inn swings open and Dolan recognizes Jim and his cronies.  Jim leans in the door with a toothy smile, “Good morning travelers, so will you be moving on to Saragost now, it would surely have better fare then this small village; besides there is something to be said about wearing out one’s welcome,” he jokes.

His three cronies behind him snicker in a sycophantic manner; one of them speaks in a rat-like screech, “Good one boss!”


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia's eyes take in the beauty of the gift, as she is rudely interrupted. She wraps the ring up again and secures the small package in her pouch, before joining the others.


----------



## Endur (Jul 2, 2005)

Laurel responds, "How do you know where we are going?  I do not recall discussing our destination with you."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 2, 2005)

Saxon coughs and stays quiet, watching the goons with a level gaze. Everyone was ready for travel, so once again Saxon called to mind his Entanglement spell, and kept it ready should they need to make an escape. He pulls a gold coin from his money pouch, and tranfers it into a shirt pocket for easy access.

_[ooc:Readying Entangle to center on the goons should they instigate hostilities.]_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

Dolan looks to Jim and his cronies, "My you want us to leave awfully fast.  I would be wanting to as well if you where not so anxious.  What are you hiding?"

Sitting down, Dolan continues, "Maybe I might hang around for several days now."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 5, 2005)

"*Gentlemen, please keep your voices down and don't make any sudden moves. The wolf has not been fed yet and you do not want to appear as a threat or prey to be eaten. We could probably pull him off you before he delivered a death blow, but he can maul a man very quickly. And besides, I found the inn's fare to be quite fine."*

Bluff +7


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 6, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Gentlemen, please keep your voices down and don't make any sudden moves. The wolf has not been fed yet and you do not want to appear as a threat or prey to be eaten. We could probably pull him off you before he delivered a death blow, but he can maul a man very quickly. And besides, I found the inn's fare to be quite fine."*
> 
> Bluff +7



_Enthalus rolls a 23 on the Bluff, Jim gets a 5…_

Jim looks over at the wolf and then back to the party as a whole and shrugs, “Well I am not trying to run you out of town, just strange folk afoot lately, people talk and we like things to be quiet neighborly around here.  Forgive me, I didn’t mean to sound so gruff, it isn’t often we get such esteemed company as yourselves up here.”

He waves to his cronies, “Lets go boys,” he takes one last look at the wolf as the miller and his three greasy friends leave.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

Breathing a small sign of relief as the tension drains out of him, Dolan looks toward the wolf & smirks/smiles than looks to Enthalus.  With an even bigger smile he softly says, "You are brilliant.  Thank you for being you.  However, it seems that I have made an enemy here."   Than loud enough for everyone to hear, "Shall we take a morning jaunt or eat breakfast first my fellow companions?"


----------



## Endur (Jul 6, 2005)

Laurel replies, "Lets visit the church now before we get any more visitors."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 6, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel replies, "Lets visit the church now before we get any more visitors."




"*An excellent suggestion. Let's make the aquaintance of the local clergy.*"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

Dolan gets up from his chair, puts it back under a table and with a flourishing wave allows the others to lead the way.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia smiles as Enthalus' bluff works out.

_“Witty! Some animals and plants also do this, having a potential threat believe, that they are more dangerous, than they actually are. Which doesn't mean, that Mzarem isn't dangerous, of course,”_ she ends petting the wolf, who probably doesn't even know what all the fuss was about.

_“To the church then?”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2005)

Mzarem wags his tail, thankful for the attention but indeed oblivious to the finer details of what was going on. Saxon grudgingly vacates his chair.

"The church it is. I'd be glad to get away from the... pressures of living within a community," he says, casting a glance to where the miller and his goons made their exit.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 7, 2005)

Enthalus gathers his things and glances at Mzarem, and is glad the wolf is a friendly mystical companion of the druid. In truth the elf has no faith at all that he could pull the wolf off a man before Mzarem's fangs had taken the man's life.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

Dolan will be the last to leave, as he does he scans the room for anything suspicious. i.e. someone spying


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 7, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan will be the last to leave, as he does he scans the room for anything suspicious. i.e. someone spying



 Near the center of the village is a gutted ruin of a temple.  You can see that at one time it may have been a place of beauty, simplistic beauty, but beautiful nonetheless.  The paint has faded though, the door is ajar and off a hinge, and overgrowth has overtaken much of the exterior.

Two arched holes, that may have been stained windows at one time, give you a glimpse at the dilapidated interior.  A surprisingly clean altar sits beyond several old wooden pews.  Behind the altar is a statue of the Sun God, Pelor.

An excitable crash grabs your attention followed by several inventive curses and invectives as an older man with mutton chops and swarthy skin stumbles out from the left side of the temple with several tools on his belt and a shovel in hand.  His clothes are simple and the holy symbol of the Sun God hangs from his neck.

He pauses upon seeing the party, “Oh good morning,” he says in a deep baritone of a voice, “I didn’t expect visitors so early today, I am Father Bronson,” he rubs his dusty brow, “how can I help you?”

Every member of the party can feel something in the air… an item of power of the Starborn is near… it makes your skin tingle… puts a slight buzz to the ear… it calls to you.

_Dolan rolls a 19 and so far does not see anyone spying on them... yet._


----------



## Endur (Jul 7, 2005)

Laurel replies, "Good morning, Father Bronson.  We are on a quest to retrieve a legacy that was left for us in the care of one of your ancient predecessors.  The sword of Starkweather John.
"I can sense its presence.  One of my companions heard a legend that your predecessor had buried it beneath the flagstones many centuries ago."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 7, 2005)

Upon hearing this was the local cleric, Dolan tried to look as pious as possible.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 7, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel replies, "Good morning, Father Bronson.  We are on a quest to retrieve a legacy that was left for us in the care of one of your ancient predecessors.  The sword of Starkweather John.
> "I can sense its presence.  One of my companions heard a legend that your predecessor had buried it beneath the flagstones many centuries ago."



 Father Bronson laughs, “Well that is interesting, we don’t often get adventurers around here, I am assuming that is your ‘profession’; please forgive me if I have made the wrong conclusion.  I am well aware of the legend, and I can only say that I would wish you luck… but local legend says that the sword is hidden away, and its presence here in Bronce keeps the village safe from evil.”

He sighs loudly, “I would invite you inside, but I am in the middle of… chores,” he turns to look at the ruined temple, ‘not that I don’t have time for you, just there is only so much work one man can do, and the village is too poor to assist with the repairs… but our faith persists.”

He turns back to Laurel, “Beneath the flagstones…” as he realizes what you said, “you mean the sword is here in this very temple?!” he blinks scratching his balding head, and then turns back to the party, “Just why do you need this weapon?”


----------



## Endur (Jul 8, 2005)

Laurel replies, "Guardians of the Land is our role.
"We were called to finish the work Starkweather John started.  The powers of Darkness are returning, and we must fight them as Starkweather John and his allies did those many years ago."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Saxon nodded at Laurel's words.

"Indeed," he said, and coughed a couple of times, "The weapon is needed to prevent, or possibly rectify, what I assume to be a coming imbalance."

Mzarem sniffed around the pews, getting acquainted with the old place.

"As you say however, I feel as though taking up the weapon against the dark would leave the village at risk. This is not something I enjoy but appears as though it must be done," Saxon says reluctantly.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia stands in the background, nodding approvingly, but letting the others talk.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Father Bronson laughs, “Well that is interesting, we don’t often get adventurers around here, I am assuming that is your ‘profession’; please forgive me if I have made the wrong conclusion.  I am well aware of the legend, and I can only say that I would wish you luck… but local legend says that the sword is hidden away, and its presence here in Bronce keeps the village safe from evil.”




"*The village is safe until the Evil rises again. But that has already begun and dark agents have been sent out across the land. The Sword is necessary to confront the Evil and drive back the Darkness at the heart of this matter. Better to blame the coming Evil, not the restoration of the Sword for misfortunes that fall from evil. Prepare yourself priest, as an agent of a power of Light you will be needed*."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Unexplicity, Dolan drops to a knee and silently mouths "amen".


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Unexplicity, Dolan drops to a knee and silently mouths "amen".



 Father Bronson looks at Dolan for a moment, “Alright,” he turns back to the rest of the speakers, “I hear your plight, but I can’t in good conscious just say yes, this sword if it is here belongs to the village… and the fact it may be under this temple makes things even more complicated.  I would like to believe your tale, and your earnest desire to do good; Pelor knows we need more people in this world like that… but this is a decision that should be brought up to the villagers.  You have to understand, this won’t just affect me, good sirs, and it will affect the village as a whole.  They believe in the legend, and perhaps rightfully so,” the priest finishes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 8, 2005)

Dolan reverently says, "Padre, why don't we help with your chores first, than let everyone here find the sword's exact location.  This way we can have something in hand besides rumor to show the village."



FYI OOC:  When I read Voadam's speal, I was moved.  My going to one knee was not a showboat tactic.  He really cracked through the cynical veneer.  So if the priest did sense motive, he would have found out someone who was moved.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan reverently says, "Padre, why don't we help with your chores first, than let everyone here find the sword's exact location.  This way we can have something in hand besides rumor to show the village."
> 
> 
> 
> FYI OOC:  When I read Voadam's speal, I was moved.  My going to one knee was not a showboat tactic.  He really cracked through the cynical veneer.  So if the priest did sense motive, he would have found out someone who was moved.



 Father Bronson nods to Dolan, “Now that sounds like a half right idea, I could use some ‘strong’ hands,” looking over the elves a little dubiously and their smaller stature, “just me here to do all the repairs, so it goes slow with some extra help I could actually get something done for once,” he chuckles.

“Tell you what, you help me with some repairs and we will see about excavating this sword, and then we will present your case before the villagers and see what they decide.  I will even throw in a meal of some soup and clean water for lunch; so what do you say to that?” he finishes with a broad smile, extending his hand to Dolan.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 9, 2005)

Saxon smiled, this was an honest hardworking man serving the people around him in the best way he could. An admirable thing within civilisation.

"I will help," he remarked.


----------



## Endur (Jul 9, 2005)

"To work, to work, Off to work we go."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

Dolan shakes the cleric's outstreached hand, "Please be my guide padre."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 11, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan shakes the cleric's outstreached hand, "Please be my guide padre."



 Father Bronson smiles, “Well now, hard work is something I can provide!”  He gives the adventurers a place to stow any items that will get in the way and then begins handing out assignments; painting the interior walls with fresh paint, repairing the roof, removing the overgrowth and weeds from the grounds, and helping reinforce the structure as a whole.

The work is hard, sweaty, and altogether fruitful by the time lunch arrives the structure looks much better then when the party arrives and many of the passing by villagers take a moment to watch the strangers in their midst put so much work into their meager village with a mixed look of surprise and admiration.  Father Bronson is a hard worker and never stops; he isn’t a slave driver of sorts but tries to keep people motivated with jokes and stories.

Working with him the party sees that he knows how to carry himself and he has a sense of presence that he has seen more then most people in this village.  The scars on his body and his worldlier demeanor speak of a life that was anything but dull; at least before he came to Bronce.

Father Bronson serves lunch as promised a palatable lamb stew with cups of fresh clean water; he purifies the water himself just to be sure with his divine magic.  He then takes a seat, once everyone else is served and starts eating at a small table in a back room of the temple.

He speaks, “I can’t say enough how much help you all have been this day; I will be sad to see you go, cheap labor is hard to find these days,” he chuckles in jest, “but seriously, once we finish here, we will see about unearthing that sword… it should not be too difficult.”


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 11, 2005)

Eating the stew, Dolan nods his head yes.  Meanwhile he is looking around as well trying to discern what the town miller and his cronies are doing.  OOC: are they visiabily spy on the party or are they more subtle?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia was not shy to put her hands to work and while she isn't the most enduring, much like most of the elves, and despite her slender figure, her body seems well-trained and athletic with a strength that none of the others could hope to match.

She also welcomes the meal, provided to them, with a few approving words and a tired yet friendly smile and after the work, Kyalia turns out to be quite hungry.


----------



## Endur (Jul 12, 2005)

Laurel works hard with the others.  Some things she knows how to do almost intuitively.  Other activities she requires instruction on.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 12, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel works hard with the others.  Some things she knows how to do almost intuitively.  Other activities she requires instruction on.



 Father Bronson smiles, "You are all so quiet, don't tell me I tired you all out; young folks like you?  How can you expect to save the world if you can't even handle a simple morning's labor," he chuckles.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

"Sorry, I was just continplating the fact that I am here instead of somewhere else.  That the words I have been hearing lately are opening my eyes to what I am actually seeing.  That and we might actually see a vey old rusted sword."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Sorry, I was just continplating the fact that I am here instead of somewhere else.  That the words I have been hearing lately are opening my eyes to what I am actually seeing.  That and we might actually see a vey old rusted sword."



 Father Bronson nods, “Indeed if what you say is true, then you have quite the path ahead of you.  But you must have faith that good will triumph in the end, either way I am thankful for your help and know that you have done some good already.”

He thinks for a moment, “If the sword is as old as you say it is, I can only pray that there is something left that is recognizable of the blade you seek.”


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 13, 2005)

"Yea you are correct, it may be nothing but rusty dust."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Well, there is only one way to find out,”_ Kyalia says while standing up. _“Let's dig it out!”_


----------



## Endur (Jul 13, 2005)

Laurel adds, 
"I doubt we would still sense its presence if it were nought but rust.  Rather, I think, it will shine as new."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2005)

Mzarem rests quietly beside Saxon as he sits on one of the pews after assisting the others with work. He stays quiet while the others voice their opinions on the servicability of the sword. 

"I would agree that the sword would still have to be servicable for us to feel it's presence, but it need not be pretty in order for it to be used," he says finally, "Time reserves mercy for noone and nothing, all feels its decaying touch, save those who have the power to resist."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, there is only one way to find out,”_ Kyalia says while standing up. _“Let's dig it out!”_



 Father Bronson sighs, “Well best to get to it then, since you all seem so eager.”

The rest of the afternoon is taking up by searching for the exact spot and then excavating the sword, which isn't overly difficult, just time consuming.  Father Bronson is particular though that the party does not make a mess of things and soon the blade, or at least the tattered wrapped bundle that it was placed in is unearthed.

“By, Pelor, you were right,” he says in shock as he cradles the blade and places it on the table.  The buzzing in your ears continues, and the tingly feeling intensifies as he unwraps the blade, the silvery blade gleams in the light, and the hilt is simple with a crystal fitted into the pommel.  The blade looks sharp as if someone has just sharpened it for battle.

Father Bronson whistles, “Perfect condition… simply amazing.”


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“The blade seems eager to be put to use once more as well,”_ Kyalia remarks, after looking at the perfect blade for a while. _“Remarkable. There is no sign of wear at all.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 14, 2005)

Saxon's surprise is evident.

"Truly, that must be a powerful weapon," he concedes.

He reaches down to Mzarem, who's curiosity is peaked by everyone's attention on a single shiny thing, and gives the wolf a comforting scratch on the head.


----------



## Endur (Jul 14, 2005)

Laurel adds, "Well, Kyalia, why don't you pick up the blade and try it out?"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 14, 2005)

"Do you think that sword is meant for one of us to use?  Maybe we should all try it?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 16, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“It surely is meant for us... as we are meant to continue, what he had begun.”_

Kyalia nods to Laurel and moves towards the table. The cleric stops for a moment there, probably to gather herself and concentrate, then reaches down to pick up the sword.

She holds it high and turns it left and right, watching the light dance off the beautiful blade.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“It surely is meant for us... as we are meant to continue, what he had begun.”_
> 
> Kyalia nods to Laurel and moves towards the table. The cleric stops for a moment there, probably to gather herself and concentrate, then reaches down to pick up the sword.
> 
> She holds it high and turns it left and right, watching the light dance off the beautiful blade.



 The blade is cool in her hands, the tingling sensation and the slight buzzing dull for a moment, then there is a surge of power through Kyalia into the blade, it is not blinding though, strangely.  The blade glimmers with a white glow before it subsides.  Images of battles won and lost race through your minds; a chilling kernel of knowledge alerts you that not always has the Light succeeded in this eternal battle of the Light versus the Dark…

Father Bronson mouths something inaudible is simply stunned.  Outside the party can hear a commotion as two voices a man and woman call out desperately two names, Macky and Shaun.  

_The sword is a Longsword +1, and within 24 hours will be attuned to Kyalia unless she gives the blade to someone else._


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia hears the sound of the voices, but she does not recognize them, still too overwhelmed by the sword's legacy. Her eyes remain focused on the blade, her mind tries to comprehend the images it had sent them to see.


OOC: Well, being the only one with reasonably decent melee capability, the task of wielding the sword certainly falls to Kylia, anyways.


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2005)

Laurel goes outside the church to see what is going on, relying on her keen elven eyes and ears to see and hear things that others might miss (+8 to spot and listen).


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 18, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel goes outside the church to see what is going on, relying on her keen elven eyes and ears to see and hear things that others might miss (+8 to spot and listen).



_Laurel rolls an 11 total on her Listen check and a 13 on her Spot check._

Laurel’s keen eyes and ears easily pick out the parents of Macky and Shaun looking distraught as other villagers gather in the village center.  The woman, a brown haired matron with a plump figure sobs as her taller husband consoles her.

The man speaks to the villagers, “Has anyone seen Macky and Shaun they have been gone far too long picking nuts for our evening supper.  I have looked in the fields and have not found much of them… I just hope they did not go the mines, I have warned those kids time and time again!”

The woman sobs as the peasants murmur, some of them looking in the direction of the strangers in their midst.


----------



## Endur (Jul 18, 2005)

Laurel asks,  "We can go looking for them.  What is in these mines that you speak of?"

Laurel tries to find out sufficient details of what the children were doing and where they were so that she might be able to track where they went.  (Survival +6)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

*Kyalia*

A moment later, Kyalia has gathered herself and follows Laurel outside.

_“A mine? Children missing? Oh, dear! As she said, we would gladly help looking for them.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2005)

Saxon listens for what's being spoken of while remaining with Father Bronson. Though impressed by the unearthing of the weapon, his expression sags at hearing the parents' cries.

"With the battle between Light and Dark drawing near once more, and the unavoidable removal of the sword from the village, this is probably just a taste of the challenges to come. I hope your people find refuge in their faith," Saxon says to the priest.

Mzarem pads along behind the others, naturally seeking what everyone else is paying attention to. He sits beside Kyalia when they get outside, and observes events with his limited understanding.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2005)

Enthalus says quietly in elven to the others "*It could be shadow goblins that snatched them. We are bound to the stone circle outside town, so it would be advantageous to develop a friendly relationship with the townsfolk. Since we are directionless after having recovered the Sword and have no need to dash off anywhere right now I would suggest we help out here and do some good while we can*."

The loreseeker's agile mind flits among several possibilities and topics and he ponders the gift Kyalia received. When he gets a chance he will ask her if he can examine it and see what clues its characteristics might reveal. [ooc bard lore check].


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

*"Yes let us go to the mines unless Laurel can pick up their tracks."*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia replies in elven: _“We will help them, I don't see where this requires any consideration.”_

To Enthalus question, once the opportunity presents itself, Kyalia will answer, that the sword is not her gift, but rather their gift, and that he can, of course, examine it anytime.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kyalia replies in elven: _“We will help them, I don't see where this requires any consideration.”_
> 
> To Enthalus question, once the opportunity presents itself, Kyalia will answer, that the sword is not her gift, but rather their gift, and that he can, of course, examine it anytime.




Enthalus smiles, "*I was actually referring to the smaller gift in the pouch the innkeeper passed on to you, though I will also gladly see what else I can determine about the Sword from its craftsmanship and composition."*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Oh... sure... you can have a look later, when time permits.”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 19, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel asks,  "We can go looking for them.  What is in these mines that you speak of?"
> 
> Laurel tries to find out sufficient details of what the children were doing and where they were so that she might be able to track where they went.  (Survival +6)




The father looks surprised at the eagerness of the party to help, “They, they went south along the road to pick nuts, and most likely mushrooms… they should have been back by now… they know not to tarry too far.  I have warned them,” he consoles his wife, “I give you my gratitude stranger I don’t have much to give but if you are willing to help then I can only hope you find them.”

The other villagers seem taken aback at the party's eagerness to assist in the search.  The mother speaks of the mines between tears, "They are hanuted, everyone knows that... the children know this!"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 19, 2005)

"Laurel, should lead us so that we do not disturb the tracks of the children."


----------



## Voadam (Jul 19, 2005)

"*We will search for your children goodwoman. How old and tall are they? What color hair do they have? What color clothes are they wearing? We want to be able to identify them from a distance if we need to."*


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 19, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*We will search for your children goodwoman. How old and tall are they? What color hair do they have? What color clothes are they wearing? We want to be able to identify them from a distance if we need to."*



 The mother desceribes her children to the party, while the father tries his best to keep her calm.  The rest of the villagers have little offer the party then their praise and voicings of good luck.  Father Bronson nods with approval of the party's actions.


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2005)

Laurel attempts to find and follow the tracks of the children.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia is not skilled in reading tracks and thus waits for Laurel to point the way.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 20, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel attempts to find and follow the tracks of the children.



_Heading south, she is easily able to pick up tracks of the children, rolls a 23 Survival check, the tracks head further south..._


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2005)

Laurel follows the tracks where they lead.  Laurel has strung her bow and is ready in case the "Shadow Goblins" attack.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

"Is this the way to the mines?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Before they head off, Kyalia takes her own longsword out of its sheath and stores it in the church, where the bundle of the unearthed sword is still lying around. She then puts the new sword into her scabbard, so she does not have to carry it the whole time.


----------



## Endur (Jul 20, 2005)

Laurel replies, "I've found a trail that looks like it might belong to the two children.  We'll find out soon whether it leads to the mines."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 20, 2005)

Remembering how he was surprised on the causeway, Dolan draws his Sap as he marches on with the others.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 20, 2005)

Enthalus follows, searching his memory for lore about hauntings that might apply to this area.

[ooc lore check].


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 21, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus follows, searching his memory for lore about hauntings that might apply to this area.
> 
> [ooc lore check].



_Enthalus rolls a 20 on his Bardic Lore check.  He had heard tails that most stories of ghost hauntings in the region were false, but from time to time a real spirit would emerge, but these happenings were far and few in between chances are these hauntings were simply a band of savage humanoids scaring away competition._

Laurel follows the trail south for a half hour before she comes upon a quandary, there are more larger steps of that approach from the west, then seem to head back the ay they came towards a copse of sparse trees.  She can see no one in the distance, but is certain that the children took the path of these strangers’ steps.  They are about man-size, much too large to belong to “shadow goblins”.


----------



## Endur (Jul 21, 2005)

Laurel tells the others, "It looks like the children met some others here.  And they went towards that copse of trees.  
"The tracks are too large to be that of children or goblins."

Laurel checks to see if the larger tracks are barefoot, booted, or have other strange characteristics before leading the others towards the trees.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 21, 2005)

"*While there are rare confirmed tales of spirit hauntings in the area, humanoids in this part of the world more commonly use scare tactics to fake hauntings in areas they want to establish as their own. Humanoid shamen are often adept at manipulating fear for power within their savage societies and apply these tactics as well for the benefits of their tribes. Laurel, can you tell if the footprints belong to humans, elves, or other humanoids*?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 21, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel tells the others, "It looks like the children met some others here.  And they went towards that copse of trees.
> "The tracks are too large to be that of children or goblins."
> 
> Laurel checks to see if the larger tracks are barefoot, booted, or have other strange characteristics before leading the others towards the trees.



 The footprints looked to be boots, hardened military boots.  From the placement of feet, whoever made the prints were disciplined soldiers or mercernaries perhaps, and it looks like they headed back towards the copse of trees where a large rock slab seems to sit amidst the sparse trees.  

Upon closer inspection it looks to be a headstone for a grave with grime, dirt, and moss covering much of the text; it seems pretty obvious to Laurel that a battle of some type took place on this spot.  The battle was recent perhaps only a few hours ago.


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

Laurel says, "It looks like soldiers found the children and then fought a battle near this large stone a few hours ago."

Laurel looks to see if there are any tracks going anywhere, including examining the large stone to see if tracks appear or disappear near it.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Only a few hours? Where might they have come from? Surely not from the town then...”_


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

DOlan looks back to where they had come from, "A battle?  Would not the sounds of much metal striking metal have reverbated through the land?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 22, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel says, "It looks like soldiers found the children and then fought a battle near this large stone a few hours ago."
> 
> Laurel looks to see if there are any tracks going anywhere, including examining the large stone to see if tracks appear or disappear near it.



 There are two paths leading away from this stone, which upon further inspection looks to be a grave stone with garbled text, obscured by overgrowth, grime, and some of it worn away by simply time.

The two paths lead further south, the other to the west... 

_It will take another Survival Check to discern which path the children may have gone, and a Decipher Script check for the gravestone._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> DOlan looks back to where they had come from, "A battle?  Would not the sounds of much metal striking metal have reverbated through the land?"



_You are about a half hour's walk from the village, so there may have been some sound, but with the distance it would have been hard pressed to hear._


----------



## Endur (Jul 22, 2005)

Laurel tries to find out sufficient details of where the soldiers came from and where the soldiers and/or children went (Survival +6).  Laurel leaves to others the opportunity to decispher the scrpt on the moss covered stone.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 22, 2005)

OOC: I have not that skill.

Dolan gets down on all fours to look at it, "Looks like old writing.  I can not figure out what it says."  He than gets up and after a step away, realizes he forgot his sap and goes to retrieve it.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 22, 2005)

Enthalus watches Laurel in action as she seems to know what she is doing in tracking down the children. Not seeing a body or lots of blood Enthalus would never have known there was a battle here.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 22, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I have not that skill.
> 
> Dolan gets down on all fours to look at it, "Looks like old writing.  I can not figure out what it says."  He than gets up and after a step away, realizes he forgot his sap and goes to retrieve it.



 Dolan kneels down to look once more and notices he can make out a few words through the grime and moss.  He can read the following…

*On the Gravestone*

  Starkweather XXXX

Stranger, trouble not  XXX XXXXX
XXXXXXX XXXX  beneath these stones
XXXX XXXX  one of mortal part
XXX held  X XXXX within his  XXXXX

XXXX XXX come that came before
XXX Stars shall fall to  XXXXX XXXX XXXX
XX XXXXX  against Her might  XXXX 
XXX XXXX XXXX XXX XXXXX XXXXXXX

XXX XXXX conspirators assail
XXX XXXXXX then these  XXX XXX XXXXX
XX cast from his  XXXXXXX XXXXX
XXX XXX XXXX bears a dead king’X XXXX

_X’s are obviously stuff that he can’t read but the rest is visible.  

Edit: Fixed for more puzzle goodness _


----------



## Thanee (Jul 22, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia also lets Laurel do the tracking, since she seems capable enough to handle that. Instead, she takes the time to look at the ancient writing on the gravestone, trying to make some sense out of it.

[SBLOCK]_“Starkweather JOHN

Stranger, trouble not BONES
HENCE beneath these stones
LIES one of mortal part
...”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 23, 2005)

_*OOC:* Amusing, nice guesses... other then that carry on   BTW the XXX's are not exactly indicative of how many letters are in the word or words that are obscured 

Actually I will fix it so it does haha _


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 23, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel tries to find out sufficient details of where the soldiers came from and where the soldiers and/or children went (Survival +6).  Laurel leaves to others the opportunity to decispher the scrpt on the moss covered stone.




_Laurel rolls a 14 Survival check and can follow one of the trails heading further into the woods, while the trail leading west is difficult for her to follow._

Laurel picks through the signs of the conflict finding an errant arrow, chipped metal shavings, and even a loose finger in the grass and gravel.  The two paths lay out before her one to the west and the other further south into the woods.  The trail to the west is much too difficult to follow, but the other trail is much easier and even leads to a woodland trail moving further south into the woods.

The sun beats down from overhead, but even now it is starting to dip, and within an hour or two it shall set.  The clouds seem to be gathering and Laurel can see that they will get some rain this evening… most likely after nightfall.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Starkweather JOHN

Stranger, trouble not THE BONES
XXXXXXX XXXX beneath these stones
HERE LIES one of mortal part
WHO held A XXXX within his HEART

WHEN HAS come that came before
THE Stars shall fall to FIGHT ONCE MORE
TO XXXXX against Her might XXXX
XXX XXXX XXXX XXX XXXXX XXXXXXX

XXX XXXX conspirators assail
XXX XXXXXX then these XXX XXX XXXXX
XX cast from his XXXXXXX XXXXX
XXX XXX XXXX bears a dead king’S XXXX”_


OOC: _"BTW the XXX's are not exactly indicative of how many letters are in the word or words that are obscured"_
I was already suspecting this... doh!

_"Actually I will fix it so it does haha"_
That's very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 23, 2005)

_You could clean off the grime and overgrowth to make it easier read but that would take precious time, at least 30 minutes to really see what it says..._


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia wants to uncover the text. She begins to clean the gravestone carefully, in order to reveal the text, since she cannot derive its meaning yet. She starts in a pretty random fashion, one word here, one word there, but if the others urge her to get going, she will do so, the children need them now, the grave will still be here afterwards.


OOC: Just tell me how much time has passed, or how many words could be uncovered, depending on what the others want to do, and I will say which, guess that's the easiest.


----------



## Endur (Jul 23, 2005)

Laurel follows the more recent of the two trails.  If she can't tell which trail is more recent, she follows the easier trail.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2005)

Saxon watches Laurel follow the tracks, and signals for Mzarem to come over. He crouches down beside a few tracks and indicates them to the wolf, murmuring things to the beast while it snuffles about them. 

Finally, he points to Laurel's general area, "Track."

Mzarem trots over to Laurel and continues his sniffing about, trying to find scents which would perhaps help ease the ranger's job.

_Getting Mzarem to help Laurel with an aid another on the survival check. He has a total of +5 when using scent._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 25, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel follows the more recent of the two trails.  If she can't tell which trail is more recent, she follows the easier trail.



_Mzarem rolls a 20 total giving Laurel an additional +2 to her skill rolls with Track.  The “easiest” trail to follow is the one heading deeper into the woods.  She does not see any of the children’s steps which suggests they were carried from the point near the gravestone._

Mzarem sniffs the ground and helps Laurel with finding a trail to follow, the easiest being the one that leads back into the woods, tell-tale droplets of black-red dried blood give her something to follow.

Meanwhile Kyalia does her best to clean off a word on the gravestone:

“Stranger, trouble not _the bones_”

Revealing the text of the first line of the script.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Dolan still kneeling stepped aside for Kyalia and was paying attention to Saxon/Laurel/Mzarem.  Upon hearing Kyalia mumble he is shook out of is mental wandering and he begins to carefully scrape an area that Kyalia is not working on.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 25, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan still kneeling stepped aside for Kyalia and was paying attention to Saxon/Laurel/Mzarem.  Upon hearing Kyalia mumble he is shook out of is mental wandering and he begins to carefully scrape an area that Kyalia is not working on.



_To make my life easier just mention which line you are trying to clean, and with both of them cleaning the party has now spent seven precious minutes here at the  gravestone…_

Dolan wipes out the last line, the easiest to do without getting in Kyalia’s way:

“_The foe that_ bears a dead king’_s face_”


----------



## Voadam (Jul 25, 2005)

"*What? It mentions starkweather? Unfortunately I don't think we have the time to uncover all the words right now and will have to return later. We'll have to inspect it thoroughly once we are done with the children business though. I can make a few guesses at it but we should uncover all of it when we have time.*"



			
				Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> Starkweather JOHN
> 
> Stranger, trouble not  the bones
> RESTING DOWN  beneath these stones
> ...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 25, 2005)

A trail has been found and Laurel is sure that she can follow it easily especially with the help of Mzarem to assist her.  The sun is dipping in the west and perhaps an hour more it will set.  The clouds overhead are growing darker and a chill wind blows while the party prepares to take their next course of action.

A noise coming from the trail grabs their attention for a moment as a cart pulled by a mule moves slowly along in the distance, an old traveler perhaps a merchant trying to do his best to get to Bronce before the fall of nightfall.  At the pace he is going, he will probably just make it.

He does not seem to notice the party amidst the sparse trees and seems quiet focused on staying the course.  The sky has a slightly pink hue to it, and the leaves rustle in the wind as if whispering a soft ballad.

For the first time you can see the beauty that is the island of Chillhame…


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2005)

*Kyalia*

After she did what she could under the pressure of time, Kyalia stands up and together with who else remained heads after the others, who are already a good distance away, but since they go slower while Laurel is reading the tracks, they catch up eventually.


OOC: Guess that should work. Kyalia doesn't want to delay the search.


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Laurel was tracking (at half-speed) the trail, she was not waiting for the others who were working on the stone.  When she encounters the cart, she is very careful and diplomatic, but she wants to find out what is in the cart (i.e. make sure its not bad guys or little kids).


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 26, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel was tracking (at half-speed) the trail, she was not waiting for the others who were working on the stone.  When she encounters the cart, she is very careful and diplomatic, but she wants to find out what is in the cart (i.e. make sure its not bad guys or little kids).



 Laurel approaches the wagon, the driver starts to slow and hails her, “Evening,” he says with a tip of his straw hat.  He is an older man with a thin frame and clothes that he isn’t so much wearing as it just droops off him, looking two sizes too large.  He continues speaking, “didn’t expect to see travelers on this road,” he comments.

On the back of the wagon look to be crates of foodstuffs and barrels of perhaps more food or drink.  A young girl sits on the back her feet dangling over the edge.  As you approach you realize the little girl is not so much a little girl but a Halfling woman; she has spectacles and looks terribly bored staring out the back of the wagon.

The Halfling woman turns and looks to the front brushing her auburn hair from her face.  She speaks in a high strained whine of a voice, “Hey you idiot!  Why are we slowing down, we will never get to Bronce at this pace!”

She pauses seeing the party approach.  The wee woman stands stamping her feet, “No time for chit-chat or handouts you vagabonds be off with you, or so help me, I will turn the lot of you into newts!”


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Dolan who comes walking up behind the main party catches the end of the halfling's diatribe.  With a long sweeping bow of respect one normally does for nobility Dolan asks, "Mi lady we only ask for one of two things, either a copper for our troubles or information.  Information that can help us find great riches.  We are on the trail of a search for missing children and there are soldiers that appear to trod the same path.  Have you seen anyone on the road besides us?"

OOC: Diplomancy +1


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

Saxon was lowering his hood when Dolan responded. He looked to the young elf, irritated at first that a teenager would choose to speak first, but then realised that Dolan was of an age possibly older than Saxon could hope to get to. It was a strange thought. While Dolan spoke, Mzarem sniffed at the wheels of the cart, sniffing the halfings boots as they hung over the end of the wagon if she doesn't move them fast enough.

Saxon felt the beauty of the place, could hear the whispers of the trees while the wind gave them breath to speak with. Chillhame seemed like an ancient place, a location defining destinies, far older than the name it was given. The druid had forgotten the conversation and the impatient halfling now, he was becoming lost in his attunement to nature.



			
				Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Have you seen anyone on the road besides us?"




The question jerked Saxon back into immediate area. His eyes focused on the halfling woman, and he gave her a respectful nod.

"We are fortunate in that the sharp intellect of an arcane disciple stands before us. Anything of note during your journey surely would have been remembered," he says carefully, noting the halfling's temper.

_Aiding another on Dolan's diplomacy check, diplomacy +3_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 26, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan who comes walking up behind the main party catches the end of the halfling's diatribe.  With a long sweeping bow of respect one normally does for nobility Dolan asks, "Mi lady we only ask for one of two things, either a copper for our troubles or information.  Information that can help us find great riches.  We are on the trail of a search for missing children and there are soldiers that appear to trod the same path.  Have you seen anyone on the road besides us?"
> 
> OOC: Diplomancy +1



 The woman listens before replying ."Well I can't say that I have seen any children or soldiers pass through here; and don't mind my drivr Cyrus, he is on the slow side.  Now please step aside so that I may reach my destination in peace, I rather enjoy mundane forms of travel, but I enjoy silence all that much more.  Now be off you vagrant," she waves him off.


----------



## Endur (Jul 26, 2005)

Laurel thinks about whether she saw the cart wheel tracks along the trail from the stand of trees, or whether the cart intercepted the trail of whatever she is trailing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 26, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The woman listens before replying ."Well I can't say that I have seen any children or soldiers pass through here; and don't mind my drivr Cyrus, he is on the slow side.  Now please step aside so that I may reach my destination in peace, I rather enjoy mundane forms of travel, but I enjoy silence all that much more.  Now be off you vagrant," she waves him off.





Hearing vagrant dolan has one last parting comment, "Sir do you have a copper piece for a band of vagrants sir?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2005)

Saxon frowns, not appreciating Dolan referring to all party members present as vagrants. He whistled a short note and Mzarem fell in step as the druid suddenly left to follow Laurel. He coughed a couple of times, then appeared to barely avoid a coughing fit.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 26, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The woman listens before replying ."Well I can't say that I have seen any children or soldiers pass through here; and don't mind my drivr Cyrus, he is on the slow side.  Now please step aside so that I may reach my destination in peace, I rather enjoy mundane forms of travel, but I enjoy silence all that much more.  Now be off you vagrant," she waves him off.




Enthalus scrutinizes the diminutive spellcaster to see if he can discern any clues from her reaction. Sense motive +4 is she lieing?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Jul 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus scrutinizes the diminutive spellcaster to see if he can discern any clues from her reaction. Sense motive +4 is she lieing?



_As far as Enthalus can tell she is being truthful.  The path Laurel is following crossed paths with the trail that the wagon is traveling upon.  So yes it crossed paths, and continues on._

The man perks up, “Oh, are you talking to me good sir?”

The woman sighs, “Hey do not distract my driver!  I told you to be off you vagrants, I have an important mission to do here and I don’t have time to sit here and be delayed by the likes of you!”  She adjusts her spectacles with a sigh of irritation, “We have no money for you, now be off you try my patience and I have much too any important things.  I swear I can’t even travel in peace anymore without being accosted!”

She taps her feet, “We have no money for you beggar, and little time so be off with you!”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Saxon kept his back to the shrieking little arcanist and her acid tongue. He couldn't tell whether she could back up her claim of turning people into newts, but it was highly tempting to have the vehicle held in place with the small magics Saxon was capable of.

'Vagrant' was an offensive word to him. It suggested a place within civilised society, something which he obviously distanced himself from intentionally. But then, not only did the term place him within society, it suggested he was dependant on the charity of other members of said society, something which especially rubbed him the wrong way. Everything he needed was already around him, and he had sufficient knowledge to make use of it when he needed to.

He became fixated on how Laurel was following the tracks, with an interest he pretended to have more than he actually did. To tune back into nature right now didn't seem possible with the distractions, so he had to resort to more basic means of avoiding anger.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

As the wagon trudged onward, Dolan turned his head and let out a hearty chuckle.  Thinking if she only knew about some of the vagrants he knew.  With them she would be lucky she was still breathing.  As he finished his afternoon gigglefest he noticed Laurel and along with the rest of the party followed her.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2005)

Enthalus is tempted to dive into the interactions with the uppity 'ling but decides to observe young Dolan in action and see how she responds. Without devoting his focus to directly question and talk with her the elf can observe the subtler reactions that might tell a different tale. However no "tells" reveal themselves. Once the wagon goes on he says to the group "*As far as I could tell she was being truthful and has not heard any battle or seen any soldiers*."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

Looking quizzically at Enthalus, Dolan asks in a befuddled tone, "why would the shrew lie about that?"


----------



## Voadam (Jul 27, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Looking quizzically at Enthalus, Dolan asks in a befuddled tone, "why would the shrew lie about that?"




"*If she was connected to the soldiers or had kidnapped the children she would lie about it*." seeing Dolan's quizzical stare Enthalus smiles "*Surely you've heard stories about witches and hags stealing children to feast upon them, its one way they stay eternally young*."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*If she was connected to the soldiers or had kidnapped the children she would lie about it*." seeing Dolan's quizzical stare Enthalus smiles "*Surely you've heard stories about witches and hags stealing children to feast upon them, its one way they stay eternally young*."




"Why no, no I have not.  But than in the gutters, one never hears bad stories about old ladies who live alone in the woods."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Why no, no I have not.  But than in the gutters, one never hears bad stories about old ladies who live alone in the woods."



 The wagon lurches forward and the party is once again left to follow the trail into the woods.  The trail she follows takes her deeper into the wilds, away from the well traveled road, through an open field and then high grass with sparse trees.

Nearly two hours have passes and the sun is nothing but a memory now as night presses in.  Laurel and Mzarem still have the trail though.  The party comes to a rise of high grass with a single tree overlooking what looks like an encampment hidden amidst the sparse trees.  Humanoid shapes can be spotted in the waning darkness but difficult for Laurel to make out.

Just as the party takes a moment to take stock of this new development it begins to rain slowly.


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

Laurel proceeds more quickly now that those they pursue can be seen in the distance.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Dolan, silently travels with Laurel.  Dolan is also trying to look for guards that are posted away from the camp.

OOC: spot +5


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan, silently travels with Laurel.  Dolan is also trying to look for guards that are posted away from the camp.
> 
> OOC: spot +5



_Dolan gets a total spot check of 14.  I thought Dolan was human, but an elf works…_

Dolan spots two individuals standing near a tree; with his training and keen, especially for an elf, eyesight he can see that they are burly humanoids standing a full head taller then himself.  The skin is covered in hair the color of mottle brown and their eyes are feral in appearance.  They adorn themselves in full military regalia, studded leather armor with blades on their hips and shields strapped their arms.  

They look alert and disciplined.  Before Dolan can say anything he can see that the two sentries have spotted Laurel who is ahead of him!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Quickly realizing his sap is no match for these guards, Dolan scampers back to the party to tell them of Laurel's prediciment and the situation at hand.

OOC: I think most of us are elves.  I only have a dagger and a sap, ergo that is why i retreated.


----------



## Endur (Aug 1, 2005)

Once Laurel notices that the humanoids have seen her (Hide +8, Move Silently +8, Spot +8), she shoots the closest humanoid (+5 to hit, +1 if within 30', dmg 1-8 +1 if within 30').


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Why no, no I have not.  But than in the gutters, one never hears bad stories about old ladies who live alone in the woods."




"*Well then I'll have to tell you about the Yaga, an ogress older than the druids. And the tale of the step-dragon. And the Sea Witch who trades wishes to young maiden's for everlasting pain. Or the Queen of the Dawn, beautiful and terrible in her magical might. Oh and then there is the tale of the Winter Witch, cruel and corrupting giantess of power. You've truly never heard of any of these? Well then you are in for a treat later. They are wonderful tales. But I think they can wait until we are not so actively engaged*."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia had remained in the back, while the others had chatted with the uppity halfling lady, and waited impatiently, while Laurel and Dolan were scouting ahead. The rain didn't bother her, however, being quite used to the weather outside.

As Dolan urges the rest to help Laurel, who had run into two humanoid guards, Kyalia acts quickly and follows the directions given to help the ranger.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

As the others surge forward, Dolan stops and takes a deep breath, than runs after everyone else.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 2, 2005)

Saxon directs Mzarem to attack the closest of the two enemies, while he launches a slingstone at whichever is not engaged in combat by the time he gets opportunity.

_Saxon: +0, d4

Mzarem: +3, d6+3_


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2005)

Cursing that he doesn't even yet know what they are engaging, Enthalus moves forward and to the side to set up a possible crossfire with his bow.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 3, 2005)

The humanoids spot Laurel and one sounds a horn before she lets her horn fly, crossing the nearly one hundred feet between them easily striking the figure square in the chest.  It drops its horn and collapses back into the brush.  The second figure immediately begins to help drag his companion back to the camp as the party descends down the incline towards the hidden encampment.

_Laurel rolls a 24 and does 6 points of damage one of the humanoids is down!  The second is now dragging his companion to the camp, he covers 20 feet during the “surprise” round.  The figure has 40 feet to go before he reaches the camp!  There is 120 feet between the party and the humanoids.

*Initiative:* Kyalia 19, Mzarem 19, Saxon 17, Dolan 16, Enthalus 14, Laurel 6, Humanoids 5

*Round 1* now begins…_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Not being one to wait long for a more elaborate plan, Kyalia charges forward, once she sees the humanoid figure ahead, hoping to intercept the guard, before it can return to the encampment. She moves along the side of Laurel's line of fire, so she does not hinder her shooting.

OOC: Run 110' ending her move 10' away from the humanoid guard.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolan having no range weapon, runs/charges to the humaniods.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2005)

Enthalus moves forward to get in a shot with his bow.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

Laurel moves 30' forward and shoots the humanoid dragging his companion.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 5, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Saxon directs Mzarem to attack the closest of the two enemies, while he launches a slingstone at whichever is not engaged in combat by the time he gets opportunity.
> 
> _Saxon: +0, d4
> 
> Mzarem: +3, d6+3_



_I am assuming these actions still stand… Saxon rolls a 10 and misses!_

Mzarem charges forward alongside Kyalia who sprints across the terrain to stand nearly within arms reach of the fleeing humanoids!  Saxon lets a sling stone fly but it flies wide of its mark!  Dolan sprints after Kyalia and comes up just behind her!

*Kyalia & Dolan*

[sblock]At this distance Kyalia and Dolan can see that about 60 feet from her position is a longhouse with several more humanoids moving towards it, she counts at first glance more then fifteen figures moving to defend their camp![/sblock]

Both Enthalus and Laurel move forward about 30 feet and then let their arrows fly at the fleeing humanoid.  Only the bard finds his mark; an arrow piercing the creature’s leg!  The humanoid grits his teeth with a hiss.

The more wounded of the two stands with a stagger and speaks in common, “Flee brother, you must protect the others!” the other nods and breaks into a run towards the encampment.

_Enthalus rolls a 22 and does 4 points of damage, while Laurel rolls a 10.  The Disabled humanoid stands, and the other sprints 50 feet towards the longhouse!

*Round 2* begins…

*Initiative:* Kyalia 19, Mzarem 19, Saxon 17, Dolan 16, Enthalus 14, Laurel 6, Humanoids 5_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia does not advance further for now, instead she says: _“We demand the human children! If you have them, give them to us unharmed, and no blood needs to be shed.”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 5, 2005)

Laurel stops shooting and waits for negotiations to take their course.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 5, 2005)

Upon hearing Kyalia, Dolan approaches more cautiously.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 5, 2005)

Enthalus will move to gain some cover and ready an action for if any humanoids charge out to attack. "*We are here to recover the children. Release them and this can end*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2005)

Saxon whistles sharply, and Mzarem's offensive ends before it even really began. They wait for an indicator to attack now, if any.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 8, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus will move to gain some cover and ready an action for if any humanoids charge out to attack. "*We are here to recover the children. Release them and this can end*."



 The humanoid standing before Kyalia does not move to strike and holds as a strong voice from the encampment calls back, though the speaker is not visible, *“You come to my camp and strike at my brothers with no cause, draw our blood and then demand that we be civil!  What cause have you for this, speak quickly or our vengeance will be terrible and swift!”*


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Dolan''s eyes widen with astonishment.  He had not looked at the situation that way before.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2005)

Enthalus will give this his best shot.

"*We are here to recover the kidnapped human children! We tracked the bloody trail here to you. We have offered only warning shots so far. Return the children and that will end this. Refuse and we will not continue to be so restrained*."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia remains silent, but supports the bard by standing at his side, her sword still resting in its scabbard.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 8, 2005)

Seeing Kyalia stand tall and meanancing, Dolan goes to also stand next to the Bard.


----------



## Endur (Aug 8, 2005)

Laurel adds in a comment to the talkative humanoids, "We followed a trail from where the children vanished to a battle site in a strand of trees.  The trails then split in two directions, and one trail led here.

"Are you denying that anyone here participated in a battle?  Or has seen the children?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 9, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel adds in a comment to the talkative humanoids, "We followed a trail from where the children vanished to a battle site in a strand of trees.  The trails then split in two directions, and one trail led here.
> 
> "Are you denying that anyone here participated in a battle?  Or has seen the children?"




There is a lengthy pause before the voice speaks again, *”Warning shots!  You nearly killed two of my brothers, enough talk if you wish to deal with my war-party then you must meet our terms, I will spare your lives for 50 gold coins; you attacked without warning or cause!  You choose, 50 gold coins or death.”*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 9, 2005)

Saxon frowns. He removes the gold coin he had placed in a pocket earlier and flips it, catches it, and flips it again.

"Do we have a preferred outcome here? I believe they would have charged a similar price for the information had we come on peaceful terms regardless. I have no qualms however if we 'lack' the money to satiate them, and must resort to less subtle means. One of them will be willing to talk with such persuasion," Saxon illustrates to his comrades, "That is assuming they don't have superior numbers though."

Mzarem trots back over to plonk himself down beside the druid.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2005)

*Kyalia*

[ELVEN] _“I can't say, if they had anything to do with it, or whether they are holding the children hostage. And for all we know, they might actually have fought *against* the shadow goblins back there.”_ [/ELVEN]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 9, 2005)

[ELVEN] “I do not know about them fighting the shadow goblins Kaylia, but I have no money  Offer them half and see if money in hand is enough.  We can always talk to them later about any future event.” [/ELVEN]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 9, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> There is a lengthy pause before the voice speaks again, *”Warning shots!  You nearly killed two of my brothers, enough talk if you wish to deal with my war-party then you must meet our terms, I will spare your lives for 50 gold coins; you attacked without warning or cause!  You choose, 50 gold coins or death.”*




[ooc sense motive +4, he seems to be dodging the question about children but could be just finagling for money]

"*Your warriors live because we chose to give you a peaceful option. Elven archers can kill from a league away in daylight or in darkness. I say again, return the kidnapped children or we will slay every child stealer*."

[bluff +7]


----------



## Endur (Aug 9, 2005)

Laurel calls out, "We will happily pay the fifty gold coins for the safe return of the children.  As a finders fee.

"Or, if you don't have the children, but know where they are, we'll give you fifty gold coins once the children are safely rescued from where they have gone."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 10, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> [ooc sense motive +4, he seems to be dodging the question about children but could be just finagling for money]
> 
> "*Your warriors live because we chose to give you a peaceful option. Elven archers can kill from a league away in daylight or in darkness. I say again, return the kidnapped children or we will slay every child stealer*."
> 
> [bluff +7]



_Enthalus gets the impression he may know something about the children.  His Bluff check is 13._

The voice speaks again,* “We do not fear elves nor their bows, my trophy room is decorated with the heads of many elves that have fallen at my feet!  You dare make war on the Split-Ear War band?”* 

The voice pauses before speaking again,* “You little time, elves, choose death or pay us for your transgression then we may speak of these man-children…”*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 10, 2005)

Saxon flips the coin again, then digs in his money purse for additional coinage.

[elven]"I have nine gold, as much as I dislike to part with it,"[/elven] the coins clink against one another as he drops them into his palm, [elven]"I like your idea Laurel, but do we have fifty coins among us?"[/elven]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 10, 2005)

"I have no coins"


----------



## Endur (Aug 10, 2005)

Laurel says to the others in a low voice.

"I have over thirty gold coins.  I'm sure the rest of you have enough to give us fifty gold to pay the price of their information.  While we could beat the Split-Ear band, dead humanoids can't tell us what happened to the children."

Laurel calls out to the humanoids.

"We will meet your price.  We will pay 50 gold coins for peace between us and for all of the information you have on the man-children."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 10, 2005)

Enthalus looks at Laurel aghast at the offer, but he is too late, it is made. "I can learn a lot from a dead or captured humanoid." he says in elven softly to the group. "If they have the children they will probably demand more gold after complying with their end of the bargain and explaining they have the children and might be willing to ransom them. If so I'm going to shoot the child-stealer's leader in the throat as soon as the gloating words are out of his mouth."


[ooc any bardic knowledge or local knowledge on the split ear band?]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2005)

*Kyalia*

[ELVEN] _“I have only two, I think. I could offer to heal their wounded, of course.”_ [/ELVEN]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 11, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus looks at Laurel aghast at the offer, but he is too late, it is made. "I can learn a lot from a dead or captured humanoid." he says in elven softly to the group. "If they have the children they will probably demand more gold after complying with their end of the bargain and explaining they have the children and might be willing to ransom them. If so I'm going to shoot the child-stealer's leader in the throat as soon as the gloating words are out of his mouth."
> 
> 
> [ooc any bardic knowledge or local knowledge on the split ear band?]



* “Then we have an accord; once I have the money then we can talk of these man-children,”* the speaker pauses for a long moment before a group of seven humanoids approach.  The leader wears well kept chainmail with a steel shield on his back and a wicked blade in hand.  The six other humanoids follow behind in formation moving in step.

They halt ten feet from Kyalia, “The money,” the lead says, holding out his hand.

_Enthalus rolls a 6 on his Bardic Lore, he does not know of this Tribe._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 11, 2005)

Dolan watches this proceeding and keeps his hand on the sap.


----------



## Endur (Aug 11, 2005)

Laurel contributes 36 gold to the payment to the humanoids.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2005)

*Kyalia*

If the others get enough gold together, Kylalia cannot really contribute much unfortunately, she will hand it over to the leader of the humanoids.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

"*Do you wish to negotiate for magical healing for your wounded, speaker for the split ears? The accepted price for such things is usually 10 gold per spell*." Enthalus has 16 gold total and can make up the difference but Kyalia's offer of healing allows some haggling/negotiation if the leader is truly concerned about the wounds.

[ooc, what do these humanoids look like?]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 12, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Do you wish to negotiate for magical healing for your wounded, speaker for the split ears? The accepted price for such things is usually 10 gold per spell*." Enthalus has 16 gold total and can make up the difference but Kyalia's offer of healing allows some haggling/negotiation if the leader is truly concerned about the wounds.
> 
> [ooc, what do these humanoids look like?]









_I will need to know a total for the money._

The leader muses over the words and nods, “Fine then 40 gold and you heal our brother,” he gestures to the wounded humanoid.  He furrows his brow, “That is my final offer; now produce the money and the healing lest I feel that perhaps you cannot deliver on this bargain.”


----------



## Endur (Aug 12, 2005)

Then we give them 40 gold and healing.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia will move towards the wounded humanoid and heal him.


OOC: Casting _Cure Light Wounds_, dropping _Magic Weapon_.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2005)

Saxon hands Kyalia eight gold pieces.

[elven]"I should probably keep one for general expenses,"[/elven] he says, before having a brief coughing fit.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 12, 2005)

"*And so then, what can you tell us of the man children and your battle*?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 12, 2005)

_Kyalia heals the wounded humanoid for 6 hit points._

The leader grumbles, “I hate elves,” he hisses taking the money, “but a deal is a deal and the Split Ear honor our words.  Man children, yes we saw them earlier when we faced the weaklings of the tribe that follows Talks-with-Fists.  They took the children and left after their defeat, like cowards they flee to the mines my scouts say.  That is all we know.  Now leave elves, your presence disgusts me.”


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Very well,”_ Kyalia only says before their departure.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 15, 2005)

Saxon pockets his remaining gold piece, and he and Mzarem take their leave with the others.


----------



## Endur (Aug 15, 2005)

"To the mines."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 15, 2005)

Enthalus observes the leader carefully as he talks about the battle and the children

[ooc sense motive +4, and bardic lore +1 for info about speaks with fists tribe]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“To the mines!”_ Kyalia echoes Laurel, while she is already walking.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“To the mines!”_ Kyalia echoes Laurel, while she is already walking.





Nodding to the mines as Dolan starts a slow jog, relaxing his 'grip' on the sap.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 16, 2005)

Enthalus will leave with the rest, though once they are away if he suspects the hobgoblin of lying he will tell the rest of the party so they can double around.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 17, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus observes the leader carefully as he talks about the battle and the children
> 
> [ooc sense motive +4, and bardic lore +1 for info about speaks with fists tribe]



_Enthalus believes that the leader is telling the whole truth, and is not tricking them in anyway._

The party traces their steps back and then makes a path to the mines.  A journey that takes over an hour and a half to accomplish but not a difficult task as the what looks to be the mines come into sight along with a quartet of people lounging around a sign and a fire.

One of them stands and waves at the party, “Hail strangers,” it is the voice of Jim the miller.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 17, 2005)

[elven]"What would he be doing here? I'm suddenly suspicious of him rather than being mildly annoyed,"[/elven] Saxon says, ending with a cough.

Mzarem's keen senses keep track of events as he stands guard-like beside the druid.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia greets the man and speaks to him with some apparent concern.

_“Hello! Havn't I seen you in town? You shouldn't be out here. It's dangerous.”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 17, 2005)

"We're looking for some missing children.  Their tracks led to this place."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 17, 2005)

Dolan slowly walks around the Miller looking for his cronies.  If none are around, he would be in postion to attack from the rear.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 17, 2005)

Enthalus will smile at the miller and observe his reactions.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Kyalia greets the man and speaks to him with some apparent concern.
> 
> _“Hello! Havn't I seen you in town? You shouldn't be out here. It's dangerous.”_




Jim smiles his three cronies watch the party and even give Dolan a good stare as he tries to work around and position himself behind Jim and his friends.  Jim replies, “Aye I heard of the children, I came to the mines right away and we have not seen a sign of them, even ventured inside, nothing.  I doubt you will find much and besides if they went too deep the ghosts would have gotten them.  The children are probably wolf fodder now.”

One of the cronies pipes up, “Tis a damn shame, it is.”

Jim nods, “Aye, best you head back to the village we will stay here in case we see something of the children but I do not hold out hope,” he sighs.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

Dolan having worked himself behind Jim et. al. says, "oh no Mr. Miller, you have a hearth and home, we are use (looks at his lack of sleeping gear)...I mean they are use to sleeping under the stars, allow us stay here in case we see something of the children.  For I do very much hold out hope." As he says all of this he looks for any clues of foul play on the clothes of the 4 men. 

OOC: Spot +5.   I am hoping to keep Jim and his cronies off balance by making them have to turn around to face people to talk.  Also this allows me to see the backs, sides and the fronts of the men.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia pats Dolan on the shoulder with one hand, saying: [ELVEN] _“I don't think we need to ask for allowance.”_ [/ELVEN]

She continues to address the miller then: _“If there is a chance to bring them back alive, as small as it might be, then we *must* try. We will go as deep as necessary... and find out, whether there are truely ghosts haunting this place.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2005)

[elven]"If they're going to get defensive about us entering the mine, then that's exactly where we need to be,"[/elven] Saxon says, and scratches his faithful, furry companion behind the ears, [elven]"If anything, it sounds as though they've circulated the story of ghosts themselves to conceal whatever less-than-socially-acceptable business they've got going on within. Soon enough some children get curious or dared by other children to brave the haunted mine, and you can guess how it ends.[/elven]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

[elven]"Assuming the language you are speaking is not understood is rude and a dangerous assumption."[/elven]

OOC: among the spot +5 clues I am searching for is recognition that one of the men speak elven.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2005)

[elven]"My original statement would have prompted a response had they understood elven,"[/elven] the druid says, [elven]"I'd certainly be surprised if they had the wits about them to keep an ace like that up their sleeve. I'd respect them a little more I guess, and I'd be interested to hear what they think of my theory. But as it is I haven't seen any indication that any of them know elven."[/elven]


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> [elven]"My original statement would have prompted a response had they understood elven,"[/elven] the druid says, [elven]"I'd certainly be surprised if they had the wits about them to keep an ace like that up their sleeve. I'd respect them a little more I guess, and I'd be interested to hear what they think of my theory. But as it is I haven't seen any indication that any of them know elven."[/elven]





Upon hearing that comment, Dolan refrains from laughter and masks it by coughing.


----------



## Endur (Aug 19, 2005)

Laurel asks, "What Ghost haunts this mine?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan having worked himself behind Jim et. al. says, "oh no Mr. Miller, you have a hearth and home, we are use (looks at his lack of sleeping gear)...I mean they are use to sleeping under the stars, allow us stay here in case we see something of the children.  For I do very much hold out hope." As he says all of this he looks for any clues of foul play on the clothes of the 4 men.
> 
> OOC: Spot +5.   I am hoping to keep Jim and his cronies off balance by making them have to turn around to face people to talk.  Also this allows me to see the backs, sides and the fronts of the men.



_Dolan gets a 10 on his check, and does not notice anything out of the usual; he will need a Sense Motive check to see if they understand the language and are hiding it.  He can see that the men are armed and have armor under their cloaks and despite their scraggly appearance the way they stay ready seems to denote some training in arms and perhaps military backgrounds._

One of Jim’s friends turns and watches Dolan and says, “Hey elf boy want a drink?” he says holding up a jug of some kind of alcohol from the smell.

Jim replies to the party, “Well I won’t try and stop you but there is little in there now except the ghosts of the dead miners from the collapse a few years back and the ‘still dead’.  If you need anything we will be out here, don’t worry if we hear your screams we will fetch you some right kind of help!” he chuckles.

The other two goons chuckle loudly, as one speaks with a rat-like squeal, “I wouldn’t go in them mines for nothing, bad ghosts and a bad death is all that awaits thee!”


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

OOC: Sense motive +4  I am gone till monday, Use me well everyone.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 20, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: Sense motive +4  I am gone till monday, Use me well everyone.



_Dolan rolls a 14 on his Sense Motive check and gets the feeling that these human thugs have no idea what the party is saying when they speak in their elf tongue._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2005)

"Well then ladies and gentlemen, the good Miller has given us the all clear. Shall we enter?" Saxon proposes, wearing a smile, [elven]"We had best watch our backs if this fellow and his associates will be greeting our potentially exhausted selves once we're out of the mines."[/elven]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia nods and enters the mine.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 21, 2005)

The entrance to the mines is a gaping maw into the deeper earth.

Beyond the makeshift encampment are three abandoned structures sitting next to the entrance of the mines.  An old mine cart lays on it side in the entry way, and the place looks to have been abandoned for some time, with trash, and broken debris littering the area.

The sky crackles for a moment with light and six seconds later a thundering boom lets out as the sky begins to pour rain down on the party.  Jim makes a rude gesture to the sky with a laugh and he and his cronies take cover in one of the larger structures.

_There are a total of four structures out in front of the entrance, Jim and his three friends went in the closest one which also happens to be the largest._


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia turns to Laurel. _“Can you make out any tracks inside the entrance?”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 22, 2005)

Laurel looks for tracks in spots where the rain isn't hitting.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: I assume I am closest to the structure that Jim et al. run to?   

I also run to the door, slowing enough to let them enter 1st, I stand in the doorway, look (spot +5) than back out of the door to view my comrades.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 22, 2005)

Enthalus will move into the mine entrance but not deeply in so as not to interfere with the tracker.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2005)

Saxon follows the others into the cover of the mine, mentally checking the spells he had prepared in anticipation of coming difficulties. He gets Mzarem to work in helping Laurel pin down some tracks, and stands back as much to help himself think as to give the trackers space to work.

_Mzarem aids another. Survival +1 (+5 when using scent)_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I assume I am closest to the structure that Jim et al. run to?
> 
> I also run to the door, slowing enough to let them enter 1st, I stand in the doorway, look (spot +5) than back out of the door to view my comrades.



_Laurel gets a total of 18 for her Survival check, including +2 from a successful aid another from Mzarem, she finds tracks for 10 humanoids leading into the mines._

One of Jim’s men looks at Dolan with a scowl, “Hey fairy, either get in or get out stop following us around, if you is too scared to go inside then say so, if not get the hell away from me.  You is giving me the creeps,” the rest of the thugs laugh uneasily but give Dolan a hard stare through their laughter.

Jim speaks, “Go easy on the fairy; he is just scared of the rain.”

The rest of the party gathers at the entrance, which leads to an uneven corridor that travels some sixty or so feet into the earth at a slight slope.  Water from the rain streams down deeper into the darkness and a flash of lightning illuminates the makeshift tracks for mine carts inside the mines.

A loud screeching bellow sounds from somewhere deeper in the mines; akin to a beast but also having a distinctly metallic sound to it.  It dies down quickly and is replaced by the pitter patter of rain.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 23, 2005)

"Boo"

Dolan leaves to join the others.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _
> 
> A loud screeching bellow sounds from somewhere deeper in the mines; akin to a beast but also having a distinctly metallic sound to it.  It dies down quickly and is replaced by the pitter patter of rain._



_

"*I think that was a mining cart engaging on its tracks. I will summon some light for us so we can proceed into the dark.*" Enthalus uses his mastery of true speech to magically cause his armor to glow and illuminate their path.

[ooc cantrip light]_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 23, 2005)

Saxon's throughts are disturbed by the strange sound, and he nods at Enthauls' explanation and is thankful for the use of the cantrip.

"I'll be trusting everyone else's eyes for the time being," he says with a smile, "I'm afraid my simple human senses find it hard to adjust to the darkness of this wound in the earth."


----------



## Endur (Aug 23, 2005)

Laurel tells the others about the tracks she saw and enters the mine, following in the direction the tracks went.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 23, 2005)

_At this point we will need a marching order you can walk two abreast at this point._


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2005)

*Kyalia*

With Starkweather John's sword strapped to her side, Kyalia will move to the front alongside Laurel.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2005)

_Saxon would probably be in the middle or towards the back, while Mzarem would be close to Laurel if she needed the help or next to Saxon if not._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Dolan would be in the back.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 25, 2005)

Enthalus will take a spot right behind Kyalia so that his light will provide Laurel with the best angle for her to work and see details.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

OOC: I am offline till Monday.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

OOC: I am gone till Monday.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2005)

Enthalus whispers softly to himself "*From the vastness of heaven into the depths of the earth. We shall see where this leads us*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Aug 29, 2005)

_*Marching Order:* Frontline = Laurel & Kyalia; Middle Line = Mzarem & Saxon; Last Line = Enthalus & Dolan_

The party descends into the mine and comes into an irregular shaped room with a pathway straight ahead; and two paths leading off to the left and right that are visible to elf eyes.

Mzarem pauses when he hears a sound, that the rest of the party can hear faintly coming from the left; a slow deep droning akin to a man snoring if it could be called that.  The irregular shaped room is empty besides rain water from the entrance and a mine cart sitting on tracks in the middle of the room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 30, 2005)

Saxon muffled a cough before speaking, "Something has Mzarem's attention."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

As Dolan hears the snoring he answers sarcasticly, "You think?"


----------



## Voadam (Aug 30, 2005)

Enthalus draws his sword. "*Let's go wake him up and ask nicely what is going on here*."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Yes, we should do that,”_ Kyalia agrees and heads towards the snoring sound, which she can barely hear.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

Enthalus follows providing illumination.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 31, 2005)

"Allow me to make the 1st swing.  My sap does non lethal damage so I might be able to knock him out 1st."


----------



## Voadam (Aug 31, 2005)

Enthalus smiles as Dolan seems to be finding some more confidence in himself. It is good to see.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“If we want to talk to him, knocking him out wouldn't be immensely helpful, or would it? But if he doesn't want to talk, I will gladly let you have the honor.”_


----------



## Endur (Aug 31, 2005)

Laurel adds, "Be my guest." and allows Dolan to precede her into the room.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 1, 2005)

Saxon brings Mzarem to a halt, and waits for Dolan to complete his self-appointed task.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 1, 2005)

Dolan sneaks up on the snoring beast and hits it as hard as possible.

ooc: Move Silently +8, AC 16 Sap +0 (1d6 x2 +1d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan sneaks up on the snoring beast and hits it as hard as possible.
> 
> ooc: Move Silently +8, AC 16 Sap +0 (1d6 x2 +1d6 sneak attack)



_Dolan rolls an 18 on Move Silently but gets a 6 on his strike, he misses!_

Dolan creeps into the room silently, while the others follow giving him some distance.  This section of the mine is a semi-circular chamber with a single sleeping inhabitant a humanoid, similar to the ones you saw earlier in the evening.  His mouth opens slowly as he snores loudly, a bottle of cheap, and most likely, brandy clutched in one hand.

When Dolan tries to strike the humanoid shifts with a loud grunt, and his sap goes wide of the mark.  But the humanoid does not wake up, although Dolan can smell the creature’s foul breath, and even worse the acidic smell of urine that coats the area.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Dolan rolls his eyes at the obvious miscue.  Then still pink cheek with embaressment, he strikes again.

AC 16 Sap +0 (1d6 x2 +1d6 sneak attack)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 6, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan rolls his eyes at the obvious miscue.  Then still pink cheek with embaressment, he strikes again.
> 
> AC 16 Sap +0 (1d6 x2 +1d6 sneak attack)



_Dolan rolls a 13 and does 12 non-lethal damage._

*THUD!*

The humanoid grunts for a moment and then is once again out like a light from the blow from the sap.  It looks like the blow will have him unconscious for some time, with no real fear to wake him up any time soon.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

Smiling, he waves his comrades over.  "Let us tie him up and secure him so we can question him when he wakes up.....who is good with a rope?  Who has a rope?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2005)

Saxon walks over with Mzarem in tow. He doesn't say anything at the request for rope, realising that saying he didn't have any would be a waste of breath.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

"looking at everbody, damn we all have silk rope, go figure...."

Dolan grabs his silk rope and ties up the sleep beast.  (use rope +4)


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2005)

"*Well, it looks like it is that other tribe of hobgoblins*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 8, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "looking at everbody, damn we all have silk rope, go figure...."
> 
> Dolan grabs his silk rope and ties up the sleep beast.  (use rope +4)



 Dolan ties up the hobgoblin thug, able to put aside the stench.  There is little else in the room besides debris.  The sound of rain can still be heard and a pool of water is forming at the party’s feet.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

"Do we wake him and interrogate him?  I myself are horribale at that so I decline that postion."

OOC: I am off line till Monday.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 9, 2005)

"Is anyone here familiar with the goblin tongue?" Saxon asks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

"I do not speak goblin"


----------



## Endur (Sep 12, 2005)

"A wretched evil place this is.  Goblins and other foul creatures.  And we are to go deeper into it.
"The thugs above may be part of this, yet for all that, they told the truth when they called this place cursed."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> "Do we wake him and interrogate him?  I myself are horribale at that so I decline that postion."
> 
> OOC: I am off line till Monday.




"*I say we press on, I doubt a passed out drunken guard will be coherent and we know the children are deeper inside. He is secured and we can continue*."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Yes, let's head onwards. Standing here and thinking about our proceedings does little to save the children. And no, I don't speak their language.”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 12, 2005)

There is a slight path that leads to another chamber, from your vantage point you see and a metal grating covering what looks like an air shaft.  There is the path you came from; the path you cam from lead deeper into the mines and also had a path leading off opposite the way you chose to find the snoring hobgoblin.

_Essentially a path straight ahead, go back the way you came, and go left deeper into the mines or continue ahead into another chamber.  Obviously going right when you head back takes you out of the mine._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

"But...but...oh alright we will leave him be."   Dolan looks at the goblin, bops him on the head again, searches the body for anything (keys, coins etc.) and follows everyone down the path.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 13, 2005)

_Dolan finds that the hobgoblin drunk has a longsword, wearing studded leather armor, has a small wooden shield, a half full bottle of brandy, and 16 pieces of silver.  Let me know what he takes._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2005)

Once Dolan is done recovering items from the hobgoblin, Saxon gags it with an torn piece or article of its own clothing, unless that's already been done.

"The next chamber ahead strikes me as worthwhile," he suggests.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2005)

Enthalus provides light for the tracker to see by.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Let's take a look into the chamber straight ahead, then go down deeper into the mines.”_

Kyalia is already on her way as she makes the proposal.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Let's take a look into the chamber straight ahead, then go down deeper into the mines.”_
> 
> Kyalia is already on her way as she makes the proposal.



 This chamber is a small circular room with an iron grate over a small air shaft for the mine.  Much too small for even an elf to fit into...


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2005)

Enthalus is intrigued, he hadn't thought about it before but shafts to provide fresh air deep underground seem like a good idea. "*I wonder how they dig such a narrow shaft*." However he goes with the rest of the party following the people sized portion of the mine.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Dolan does a silent visual inspection (looking very much like a bored person visiting a museum).


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 13, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan does a silent visual inspection (looking very much like a bored person visiting a museum).



_Let me know what you take from the hobgoblin._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _Dolan finds that the hobgoblin drunk has a longsword, wearing studded leather armor, has a small wooden shield, a half full bottle of brandy, and 16 pieces of silver.  Let me know what he takes._





OOC: I missed this post.  Sorry.

Back track: Dolan takes 10 pieces of silver and pockets it.

He grabs 6 silver pieces, the brandy, the shield and the longsword and takes it to everyone.  "Who can use the shield and who can use the sword?"


----------



## Voadam (Sep 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I missed this post.  Sorry.
> 
> Back track: Dolan takes 10 pieces of silver and pockets it.
> 
> He grabs 6 silver pieces, the brandy, the shield and the longsword and takes it to everyone.  "Who can use the shield and who can use the sword?"




"*I'll take the hobgoblin sword and shield*." Enthalus straps on the armaments.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Dolan answers, "I guess that about does it for everyone.  Who is strong enough to carry our community loot?"


----------



## Endur (Sep 19, 2005)

Laurel does not volunteer to carry anything.  Instead she ignores the looting and pays attention to her surroundings, listening for sounds in the distance while studying the indentations on the floor and the dust and trying to get an idea of how many humanoids or other creatures might live in these mines.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 19, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel does not volunteer to carry anything.  Instead she ignores the looting and pays attention to her surroundings, listening for sounds in the distance while studying the indentations on the floor and the dust and trying to get an idea of how many humanoids or other creatures might live in these mines.



 There is little else in the room they are currently in to say that any humanoid spends any amount of time here besides the muffled sounds of the hobgoblin uselessly flopping about like a fish.

There is little else of interest it seems in this area…


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

If the big the has awoken, Dolan hits him on the head again to knock him out.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 20, 2005)

Once Dolan is finished we proceed deeper into the mines.


----------



## Endur (Sep 20, 2005)

Laurel leads the way deeper into the mines.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Dolan follows


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2005)

Saxon, seeing the groups' inspection of the room has come to an end, decides to press on with the others. He pauses when they come to the juction between the hobgoblin's room, the central shaft going deeper and the room opposite. Mzarem sniffs about, delighting in the various smells contained within the mine.

"Perhaps before going deeper into the mines we should check the room opposite. I'd hate for us to have to be forced to fight enemies fore and aft," the druid suggests.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Dolan looks to Saxon like he has just done an embrassing faux pax, "That makes so much sense and to think I was to dumb to think of that myself."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2005)

Saxon smiles.

"No harm done my long-lived friend," he says, brushing the small matter aside.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 21, 2005)

Enthalus provides light for the new chamber.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 21, 2005)

The party heads to the chamber opposite the chamber with the once again unconscious hobgoblin; there is a ten fee long passageway that ends with a large iron door, with two bars across it; perhaps with a padlock that has long since gone missing.

The door sits slightly ajar, the water having risen to the point where it is now ankle deep…


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2005)

"*I don't think this one will have an air shaft in the floor if the rain is pooling in there. Must be a shaft or crack to the surface though.*" Enthalus muses as he considers the water covering the floor here.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Why do you think it is rain water?


----------



## Voadam (Sep 22, 2005)

"*Because it is pouring outside and we are at the top of the mine, although it is pretty deep to be solely from the rain that just started. Let's check it out and see if I'm right. If it is brackish that would indicate old water from prior rains or a different source, if it is fresh and there is a hole in the ceiling that water enters in from then I would take that as evidence to support my theory*."

Even in dangerous hobgoblin territory, Enthalus seems engaged with curiosities and intellectual theories.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Dolan looks at Enthalus with a puzzled look in his eyes and a snobbish sneer, than dismissively shakes his head.


OOC: I am offline tonight till monday


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 23, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Because it is pouring outside and we are at the top of the mine, although it is pretty deep to be solely from the rain that just started. Let's check it out and see if I'm right. If it is brackish that would indicate old water from prior rains or a different source, if it is fresh and there is a hole in the ceiling that water enters in from then I would take that as evidence to support my theory*."
> 
> Even in dangerous hobgoblin territory, Enthalus seems engaged with curiosities and intellectual theories.



_Assuming that the door is pushed open for a better view…_

The room beyond the door is a featureless cell of sort, perhaps a storage room; the only thing of notice is a small rag doll floating in the water, looking a dingy yellow in the water, which has a slight odor to it.  The water is just as deep inside the room and there seems to be nowhere else to go beyond this room, beyond the iron door.

In the faint light something looks to be written on the far wall… but hard to make out even for keen elven vision, as the darkness grows more oppressive.


----------



## Endur (Sep 24, 2005)

Laurel shivers as if the darkness is cold.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 24, 2005)

Saxon enters the room, and retrieves the doll. After a brief look at it he presents it to Mzarem, who in turn inspects the item, mostly through scent.

"It would appear we're on the right track," Saxon says, and takes a longer look at the toy.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Yes,”_ Kyalia says, following the druid into the room striding towards the writing on the wall.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2005)

As Kyalia strides towards it Saxon finally notices the writing on the wall. He hadn't taken notice of it with his inferior vision.

"What's it say?" he asks, taking a couple of steps over.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Yes,”_ Kyalia says, following the druid into the room striding towards the writing on the wall.



 The wall is written in chalk perhaps, and the handwriting is overall quite juvenile but it reads in Common, 'Help hobgoblins took us'.

The doll is a simple rag doll with brown buttons for eyes, stitching for a mouth and a simple stained dress.  It is damp, and there is little else that is telling about the doll.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“'Help hobgoblins took us', that's what it says. Could have been one of the kids who has written this.”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“'Help hobgoblins took us', that's what it says. Could have been one of the kids who has written this.”_



 There is nothing else in the room except the water, the chalk writing on the wall, and the heroes.  Echoing from outside the sound of thunder ripples through the mines with a shudder.  The party can go back the slight walkway and then go deeper into the mines to continue their “rescue” operation or retreat if they fear the rise of the water…

The party can’t shake the feeling that something sinister looms just out of sight.  Was that something moving, or just a trick of shadow… or maybe their fears are getting the better of them.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“We should hurry, who knows how much time we have before the water becomes real obstacle.”_

With that Kyalia heads towards the way deeper into the mines, carefully looking around and watching her surroundings. The place was quite scary after all.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2005)

Enthalus follows Kyalia, bringing his magical elven light to keep back the dark.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“'Help hobgoblins took us', that's what it says. Could have been one of the kids who has written this.”_




"Or a trick.  How did the kids get chalk and the time to write this and ...not let the hobgoblins find the writing.  I think we should proceed with caution, not haste."


----------



## Endur (Sep 26, 2005)

Laurel gets a wierd look on her face, like she does not understand how it could possibly be a trick, and she increases her speed on the trail of the children.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“The only trick I can see there is, that the hobgoblins might not be the ones we are looking for, but we'll see that soon enough.”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“The only trick I can see there is, that the hobgoblins might not be the ones we are looking for, but we'll see that soon enough.”_



 The party backtracks slightly and follows the rail tracks pass the mining cart for some sixty feet delving deeper into the mines.  The party comes to a fork in the line, one going straight and another taking a more southern route down a gentle slope.  At the apex of the fork is a level mechanism of sorts that is covered in thick cobwebs, indeed webs seem to dangle from overhead as well.

It looks like the rail is set to currently head south.  Water continues to flood down the corridor; and one gets the feeling that something in the air, in the walls, or perhaps elsewhere altogether is watching their progress.  Or maybe it is nerves, but the hair on your neck stands on end, and a tingle of fear gnaws just at the edge of perception.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Dolan continues, with his sap out and at the ready.

Dolan looks around and scans the area.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 27, 2005)

If the cobwebs are only on one trail then we would take the other as people traversing the area would brush away or disturb the cobwebs.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 27, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> If the cobwebs are only on one trail then we would take the other as people traversing the area would brush away or disturb the cobwebs.



 The cobwebs over head are down both trails but the thickest concentration of cobwebs is round the lever mechanism that seems to control the points on the rails.  There is little else here but the scant spider in the webs overhead.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 27, 2005)

Saxon's brow furrows, and he looks around concernedly. Not finding anything he looks to the others.

"Is anyone here familiar with the concept of 'scrying'? Because it feels as though we are being watched," he says, wracking his brain for what little he knows.

Mzarem pads about sniffing daintily at cobwebs, and plucking his nose away at any signs of movement.


----------



## Endur (Sep 27, 2005)

Laurel replies, "This is a creepy place.  Probably one of the spiders is watching you, hoping that you won't break its web."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 28, 2005)

"*It doesn't look like anything changed the switch here and I believe someone sent a cart down the track, the noise we heard earlier. There is that mining cart back at the entrance if we need speed to catch up to the one that went down first*."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 28, 2005)

Dolan studders, "YOU mean get in a cart and fly down the mine willy nilly?"


----------



## Endur (Sep 28, 2005)

Laurel replies,  "I'm fine with riding in a mining cart, so long as its not slimy or rusty or covered in webs."


----------



## Voadam (Sep 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Dolan studders, "YOU mean get in a cart and fly down the mine willy nilly?"




"*Well it only goes one way since it is on a track*." Enthalus smiles "*Pros: it would allow us to catch up to the other mining cart whereas it could take a long time to do so on foot. Cons: We could come crashing into the whole tribe of hobgoblins and the mining cart could have been used for a purpose other than transporting the kids, meaning we might shoot past where they are actually being held. Although it looks to me like the kids were being held in the cell and the hobgoblins pulled them out when it started to flood, probably taking them down in the cart. It's a gamble either way, but my gut is for gambling on the cart. And if we crash into a bunch of hobgoblins I am sure they will not be expecting a bunch of elves, so if we are quick we can capitalize on their surprise*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 29, 2005)

"How many of use would fit within the cart?" Saxon asks, resting a hand on Mzarem's head.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Sep 29, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "How many of use would fit within the cart?" Saxon asks, resting a hand on Mzarem's head.



_From what you all saw of the cart it could fit 4 comfortably, up to 6 or 7 very cramped like... you will be standing though._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking at the cart than turning and looking into the darkness, than looking back at the cart, etc......"I would rather walk myself."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 30, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia sets up a daunting smile as Enthalus explains the pros and cons of such a ride.

_“Why not, at least we'll make some speed this way. But we should all go together, I'd say.”_

The elf then climbs into the cart.


----------



## Endur (Sep 30, 2005)

Laurel climbs into the cart and tries to stand in the part of the cart that is least slimy, wet, or rusty.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 30, 2005)

"Why not?....well hurtling through the dark at a million miles an hour does not seem...seem...saaa...dignified, yea dignified."


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2005)

Enthalus, still grinning, gets in with the ladies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 1, 2005)

Saxon shrugs, contemplating climbing into the cart. He gives a slightly confused Mzarem a reassuring pat on the head.

"So, is anyone considering walking?" he asks, "If not, how hard would it be to fit Mzarem into the cart?"


----------



## Endur (Oct 1, 2005)

Laurel looks at Mzarem and remarks, "I'm sure he can jump into the cart." 

Laurel then moves out of the way, in case the dog does just that.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 3, 2005)

_Mzarem can fit..._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 3, 2005)

The party piles into the mine cart near the entrance and then get it moving forward.  The cart begins to pick up speed as it moves through the mines and heads to the south!  It I only as it seems to reach its ‘traveling’ speed does the party realize they have no reliable method to actually stop this wild ride!

**CRASH! SMASH! CRACK!**

The cart comes to jarring halt as it crashes into another cart that is tipped over at the mouth of a yawning opening into the darkness of the deeper mines!

_Reflex Saves are as follows; Kyalia rolls a 19, Laurel rolls a 17,  Enthalus rolls a 14, Dolan rolls a 17, Mzarem rolls an 8, and Saxon rolls a 10.  Enthalus suffers 7 points of damage, he is unconscious and at -1.  Mzarem suffers 4 points of damage and Saxon suffers 4 points as well._

The cart careens off the track and slides to a halt at the edge of the opening in the earth.  Saxon and Mzarem bump against each other quite roughly bruising each other violently, while Enthalus is flung clear of the crash but his head slams on an outcropping and he lies bleeding against the wall…


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia jumps out of the cart immediately and heads over to Enthalus' unconscious body, kneeling at his side, and praying to Ehlonna to close his wounds. As her fingers are surrounded by a shining green-white glow, she reaches down and touches his shoulder lightly.


OOC: Casting _Cure Light Wounds_ (dropping _Protection from Evil_ for it).


----------



## Voadam (Oct 3, 2005)

Enthalus' bleeding slows as Kyalia heals him. Upon regaining consciousness he says "*Thank you. Ooh I can't believe it didn't have a functioning hand brake."*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2005)

Saxon and his wolf companion stagger to their feet, both somewhat disorientated. A glance at the chasm and a thought of what could have been strike a clear note in Saxon's thoughts despite the temporary fog inhabiting his mind.

"I believe I will in future be resolutely opposed to any further ideas of this nature," he asserts, and sits down nearby, "I need a moment to gather my wits."

Mzarem whimpers as if in agreement and takes a place next to his friend.


----------



## Endur (Oct 3, 2005)

Laurel looks at the other cart to see if it looks like a recent crash.  She also looks deeper into the darkness to see if anyone is watching them or lurking in the darkness.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 3, 2005)

_Kyalia heals Enthalus for 7 points of damage.  The tipped over cart looks to have been sitting here for some time..._

Kyalia heals the elven bard, and his bleeding subsides till it stops completely, leaving a small scar on his forehead.  The area is dark with only light from the Light spell giving any chance for anyone to pick out details.  

Laurel can see that the drop off, goes down quite a ways, perhaps 30 to 60 feet in depth…

Mzarem seems on edge and sniffs the air.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 3, 2005)

"Mzarem's caught a scent," Saxon says, getting to his feet and arming himself, but still slightly dizzy, "The crash would have been hard not to notice."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 3, 2005)

After shaking his head to regain his wits, Dolan smiles and looks to Kyalia, "Hmmmm as I was saying, it is undignified to be riding in this thing.  Good thing I will not say, I told you."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Yes, you are right,”_ Kyalia says in Saxon's direction, while ducking behind the mine cart, her fingers tightening around her sword handle.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Yes, you are right,”_ Kyalia says in Saxon's direction, while ducking behind the mine cart, her fingers tightening around her sword handle.



 Kyalia looks in the direction, indeed the whole party is drawn towards the darkened path behind them as something comes into view… a man.  Except he stands above the floor, his feet do not touch the ground…

The man comes into sight, his face lowered; his clothes look to be of fine make though dirty with blood and somewhat disheveled.  He raises his head slowly as he gets within thirty feet and he has no eyes, just empty bloody sockets, and a slash across his neck where blood seems to continue to ooze…

The mouth forms a tight rictus grin as the brows furrow, the figure looking directly towards the party.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2005)

Looking grave, Enthalus stands up and readies his new hobgoblin shield.


----------



## Endur (Oct 4, 2005)

Laurel backs away, "Can he still be alive?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 4, 2005)

Enthalus tries to see if the being is at all translucent like a ghost or a phantasm, or solid like an actual body. He notes whether there is a trail of blood behind the floating man dripping from his neck.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 4, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Enthalus tries to see if the being is at all translucent like a ghost or a phantasm, or solid like an actual body. He notes whether there is a trail of blood behind the floating man dripping from his neck.



_The figure is translucent and no trail of blood that he can see..._


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 4, 2005)

Did we travel so far down, that we have entered into the bowels of hell?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 4, 2005)

The ghostly figure pauses about 15 feet from the party; it points at the party with a glare of its eyeless face it mouths to speak but nothing comes forward.  It points down and then back to the party once again…


----------



## Endur (Oct 4, 2005)

Laurel looks down at where the figure is pointing.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 5, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel looks down at where the figure is pointing.



_It just points down to the ground... as far as she can tell or anyone can tell._


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Well, at least it doesn't seem hostile...”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2005)

Saxon is unnerved by the clearly unnatural being, and Mzarem's tail is between his legs as he retreats behind his human companion. The wolf has its teeth bared at the entity but clearly doesn't have the intention of initiating hostilities.

"I think he's indicating deeper into the earth," Saxon says, "Though it's anyone's guess what the spirit's intentions are. Kyalia, you would have the magic to discern its nature wouldn't you? What hovers before us seems very much a confusing new element in our search."

Saxon sheathes his scimitar, concious of its ineffectiveness against such a creature, but maintains his guard. He wasn't sure what the ghost wanted, whether it was luring them into a trap or giving them a message, but the living dead were far from natural and he would prefer to have nothing to do with them. In hindsight Saxon realised it wouldn't have been a scent that Mzarem had picked up on, but the animal sense of the supernatural, their ability to detect that which smarter living beings could not.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 5, 2005)

"I am at a lost, do we dig here?"


----------



## Voadam (Oct 5, 2005)

Enthalus will move closer to the spectre to see what it is pointing at better, bringing his light with him to illuminate the translucent figure better.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2005)

"If anything it means we need to find a way to get deeper. I doubt digging is what the entity has in mind, probably finding a passage to take us lower," Saxon explains to Dolan, "But then again, this is all just speculation on my part."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 6, 2005)

The spirit leaps forward with in a violent charge before fading into mist passing through Enthalus leaving him with stinging chill through his body!  Leaving the party alone once more… getting a look around at the lip of the deep crevice in the earth, there is a lift mechanism that at the moment seems to have been used to go deeper into the mines.

The party can hear sounds behind them in rough common, “What was that crash!  Check it out!”

Another voice replies, “No, that blasted ghost may be abouts!”

The sounds are faint, and seem some ways off from behind them in the darkness.


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2005)

Laurel says quietly, "I guess this mine is haunted."  She looks at the way down, intending to go down before anyone else shows up.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 6, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel says quietly, "I guess this mine is haunted."  She looks at the way down, intending to go down before anyone else shows up.



_Laurel or any party member will have to activate the lift to get it to come up or just climb down, depends on the party's decision._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 6, 2005)

"At least the ghost is slightly more welcoming to us than to the hobgoblins currently in residence," Saxon notes, shaken by the spirit's reaction to Enthalus' approach, "Let's get that machine working so we don't have to share unpleasantries with whoever's investigating the ruckus we caused."

Mzarem regained his composure somewhat with the departure of the ghost, and now seemed to be paying attention to the approaching guard(s).


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2005)

Does it look easy or difficult to climb down.  And how far down does it look like the lift goes?  And how is the lift raised, manual winch and pulley?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 6, 2005)

_Lever that is pulled, you guess that is currently in the "down" position... the climb could be easy with the right tools, but it is more then 40 feet down at least.  The lever you surmise uses a system of pulleys and weights to lift and lower the actual lift..._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 6, 2005)

Enthalus shivers, and hisses "*That chilled me to my soul! Let's see if the lift works before company arrives*." He then mutters "*If they are hobgoblins I wonder why they are speaking common among themselves instead of goblin*."


----------



## Endur (Oct 6, 2005)

"Its too far down to climb.  We need to use the lift if we're going down."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 6, 2005)

Dolan watches Enthalus.


OOC: I will be offline till monday.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“I have a rope, the climb should not be hard, but I doubt we can make it down until the guards arrive here, so we better prepare for them.”_


----------



## Endur (Oct 7, 2005)

"Even with a rope, the canine could not travel down the rope.  We need to use the lift."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 8, 2005)

_Just waiting on a decision plus I will be away for about 2 weeks  but I will pop on intermittently._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 9, 2005)

Saxon and Mzarem go over to the elevator to give it a closer look, hoping to determine what may be wrong with it and possibly get it working again. He looks uneasy about it, prodding and poking the technological device until he has a feeling for what must be done.

"Now to get it working..." he says, hurried by the thought of the guards making their way towards the party.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia looks for a decent hiding place to ambush the guards, should they come too close.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 9, 2005)

The device stirs to life after Saxon messes with it, a loud screeching sound like earlier when the party first entered in the mines sounds, though much louder since you are closer to the source!

The lift rises up out of the darkness, lrge enough for the party to get on, there is a similar lever on the lift itself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 10, 2005)

Mzarem's ears flatten against his head and he backs away from the lift, Saxon however coaxes him on and signals impatiently for the others to join him.

"They're going to be running here if they haven't already started," Saxon said, ready at the lever.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 13, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Mzarem's ears flatten against his head and he backs away from the lift, Saxon however coaxes him on and signals impatiently for the others to join him.
> 
> "They're going to be running here if they haven't already started," Saxon said, ready at the lever.



_Just waiting to see what the party does, stand its ground or join Saxon on the lift..._


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Ok, let's take the lift then,”_ Kyalia says while heading over to Saxon, in order to help him.


----------



## Endur (Oct 14, 2005)

Laurel gets on the lift and urges the others to hurry.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 17, 2005)

Enthalus gets onto the lift when it is ready.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 18, 2005)

You are deep within the mine, at the bottom of the lift shaft. Water is pouring in from high above. A tunnel leads off into the darkness to the north. Your light reflects off the black water that already partly fills the tunnel. There is no doubt that the mines will be completely flooded if the rain persists outside.

The air here is cool, but the feeling of dread remains...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“That worked well enough, but we need to hurry, the water is rising steadily,”_ Kyalia says while slowly proceeding into the north tunnel.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 18, 2005)

"*Agreed, haste is needed*." Enthalus moves along with Kyalia and the group.


----------



## Endur (Oct 18, 2005)

Laurel hurries down the tunnel.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“That worked well enough, but we need to hurry, the water is rising steadily,”_ Kyalia says while slowly proceeding into the north tunnel.



 Kyalia walks towards the only obvious exit and collapses into the water at the entrance to the corridor leading out of the chamber.  She looks like she tripped.  She lands unceremoniously in the water with a splash, but what is more intriguing is what she tripped on.  With a better look you can see a body just beneath the surface of the water…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 19, 2005)

Saxon wades over to the priestess to give her a hand back to her feet. He casts a neutral glance at the corpse in the water, desiring to gather what knowledge he can of it without having to place his hands upon it.

"Pleasant," he says sarcastically.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Is it dead?....eeeee yech, is it the children?


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2005)

Enthalus provides illumination. He guesses that the corpse is probably a dead hobgoblin weighed down by its armor since it is not floating, but he wonders what caused its death.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 19, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Saxon wades over to the priestess to give her a hand back to her feet. He casts a neutral glance at the corpse in the water, desiring to gather what knowledge he can of it without having to place his hands upon it.
> 
> "Pleasant," he says sarcastically.



 With Saxon's cursory glance, he can see that the corpse was that of a man.  It is a state of decay, bloated, with torn and worn clothes that were of fine make at one time.  Even in the state of decay, there is a brutal cut across the neck clearly visible...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

OOC: The children have been missing for a half day?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 19, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: The children have been missing for a half day?



_*OOC:* Sounds about right..._


----------



## Voadam (Oct 19, 2005)

"*Looks like the ghost. I'm guessing he'll want a burial out of here to lay his soul to rest. On our way out if we have time I think we should do so, but time is short so the children first I'd say.*"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Thank you,”_ Kyalia says with a quick smile, hoping to cover her lack of grace.

_“Yes, we should take the corpse with us and bury him, when we get out.”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Thank you,”_ Kyalia says with a quick smile, hoping to cover her lack of grace.
> 
> _“Yes, we should take the corpse with us and bury him, when we get out.”_



 The corridor continues into darkness, with the water getting deeper as you go, past the waists for the elves, and up to thr waist for the human.  Mzarem treads water at some points the water getting to be taller then the wolf...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 20, 2005)

Saxon keeps a careful eye on his companion now, tempted to tell him to wait by the elevator if it starts looking like the wolf is having trouble swimming.

"I hope what we're looking for is here, and it wasn't just the ghost directing us towards his own corpse," Saxon says.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

"We'll know soon enough."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 20, 2005)

The path continues forward, but there is a branching on the right that leads off into the darkness; the path continues on straight ahead.  The party can go straight ahead or head to the right… up ahead about another twenty feet it looks like another branching on the left-hand side.


----------



## Endur (Oct 20, 2005)

Are there any signs regarding where others might have gone?  Or how dangerous the paths might be?


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 20, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Are there any signs regarding where others might have gone?  Or how dangerous the paths might be?



_Are you using Tracking?_


----------



## Endur (Oct 21, 2005)

Laurel is using tracking, search, spot, listen, and other skills to the extent that it is possible under these conditions.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 21, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel is using tracking, search, spot, listen, and other skills to the extent that it is possible under these conditions.



_Laurel gets a 20 on her Survival check and is able to find a trail to follow that leads straight deeper into he mines..._


----------



## Endur (Oct 21, 2005)

"I think they went this way."

Laurel follows the trail deeper into the mines.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2005)

Enthalus follows Laurel, providing light.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 21, 2005)

The party trudges forward through the deep water into a large chamber, this is where the trail leads.  Laurel spots the ambush but there is no time to warn the party as the party is suddenly attacked on all sides by hobgoblin warriors rising from the water and out from behind outcroppings!  Both Kyalia and Enthalus are taken by total surprise in the sudden rush of the attack!

_*OOC:* Hidden Dice rolls… Spot checks for the group; Kyalia 11, Laurel 21, Enthalus 11, Dolan 22, Saxon 22, and Mzarem 22.  Kyalia and Enthalus are surprised!

*Surprise Round

Initiative:*Dolan 22, Enthalus 21, Kyalia 21, Mzarem 17, Laurel 15, 6 Hobgoblins 11, Saxon 8_

The battle begins!

*Mini Diagram*


```
H  H  H
   PP
   PP  H
H  PP
   H
```


----------



## Voadam (Oct 21, 2005)

Enthalus strides forward confidently, unaware he is providing illumination for his ambushers as well as his allies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 23, 2005)

Mzarem lunges at the closest hobgoblin, naturally going for their ankles if he has the option. Saxon draws his scimitar and follows his canine companion, moving to flank Mzarem's target.

Saxon: scimitar +0 to hit, 1d6/18–20

Mzarem: bite +3 to hit, 1d6+3


----------



## Endur (Oct 23, 2005)

Laurel draws her longsword and attacks the nearest hobgoblin.  (+1 to hit, damage 1-8).


----------



## Evil Ujio (Oct 27, 2005)

_Give Dolan till Friday before I press forward._


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia is surprised...


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 3, 2005)

_*Surprise Round*

Dolan rolls a 3, a miss, Mzarem rolls an 11 also a miss, and Laurel rolls a 17 and does 1 point of damage._

Dolan stabs his dagger forward quickly at the nearest ambushing hobgoblin but his aim is off.  Mzarem snaps his teeth at an another hobgoblin causing the  humanoid to hold his ground but draws no blood while Laurel slashes a thin cut on the shoulder of the hobgoblin facing her!

_The hobgoblin hits Kyalia for 5 points with an attack of 15 hitting her flat flooted AC.  The hobgoblin facing Laurel rolls a 10 and misses.  Enthalus is struck for 8 points of damage and is now at -2, the attack roll was 15 hitting his flat footed AC.  Dolan takes 3 points of damage from an attack roll of 20 total.  Saxon takes 7 points putting him at 0 from an attack roll of 15.  The last Hobgoblin wielding a masterwork blade rolls a 15 and misses Mzarem…_

The bloody melee is joined as the hobgoblin ambushers attack with their drawn blades!  Kyalia is struck across her arm opening a bloody wound on her delicate skin!  While Enthalus is struck down to the ground from a blade through his gullet, his body collapses into the water, dying.  Dolan is struck across his side, but still stands as Saxon takes a vicious blow.  

Laurel parries her attacker while Mzarem keeps the final hobgoblin occupied…

_Now Saxon’s turn, not sure if he will change his action or not._


----------



## Endur (Nov 3, 2005)

Laurel cries out "Ambush" as she continues to attack the hobgoblin with her long sword.  While doing so, she feels the power of the Starborn protect her (+2 to AC for one round).


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia bites her teeth together to fight the pain, but she knows, that there is only one way out of this ambush. Drawing the sword of Starkweather John, she takes a carefully aimed swing at the hobgoblin who just hit her (attack +3, damage 1d8+3), while the luck of the Unicorn protects her (+2 luck bonus to AC for this round).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 3, 2005)

Saxon was actually below max hp from the damage he had taken from the mining cart crash. 

Saxon gives emits a grunt and falls into the water as the hobgoblin's blade hits home. Mzarem on the other hand weaves in closer to his target. His powerful jaws snap at the hobgoblin's ankles, threatening to bring it down.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 3, 2005)

Enthalus lets out a cry as he topples to the ground, it almost sounds like a death curse.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 5, 2005)

_Dolan rolls a 7 and misses… Kyalia rolls an 18 and does 9 points of damage!  One Hobgoblin down while Laurel gets a 20, and rolls a 16 for a critical hit and does 14 points of damage, another dies!  Mzarem rolls an 18 and does 9 points of damage, that hobgoblin still stands._

Dolan tries to attack once more but the vicious melee keeps the elf rogue distracted and unable to find his mark on his foe!  But Kyalia weaves her glowing blade with skill and cuts one of the humanoids down with a spray of blood, as it collapses into the water.  Mzarem howls when his master falls and bites viciously into the hobgoblin menacing it!  

Laurel though steels herself and swings her blade quickly and takes the head of the hobgoblin facing her!  Both Laurel and Kyalia glow with silvery light as they invoke their powers.  The glow sparks a feral fear in their attackers, and two of the hobgoblins turn to flee, both woman warriors try to cut down the fleeing humanoids but they are too swift…

_Two try to run, and both Laurel and Kyalia both miss their AoO attacks!_

Dolan is nearly stabbed by one of the two remaining hobgoblin raiders but he parries the attack with his blade, saving himself from harm.  The other tries to cut down the wolf but the wolf is much to quick to be struck by the humanoid!

_Both miss their attacks… and now another round begins!_


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Free of her opponent and in no condition to give pursuit, Kyalia turns around and sees Saxon on the ground. While praying to Ehlonna to stop the bleeding of the druid, her hand becomes surrounded by a faint glow, which slowly dissolves as she touches Saxon gently.


OOC: Casting _Cure Minor Wounds_.


----------



## Endur (Nov 6, 2005)

Laurel shouts out in elven, "Victory" and attacks one of the remaining two hobgoblins.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 6, 2005)

_Dolan rolls an 18 and does 4 points of damage!_

Dolan finally stabs his dagger into the shoulder of the hobgoblin..  Meanwhile Kyalia uses her divine magic to stabilize Saxon, he does not rouse but he is no longer dying either just as Laurel moves to finish off the brute squaring off against Dolan. But the humanoid has some fight left in him and he parries her blade and prepares to stand his ground…

Mzarem lashes out and trips the hobgoblin warrior in front of him.  The humanoid tumbles into the water and the wolf tries to bite him but does not find purchase as the humanoid fumbles about!

_Mzarem does a Trip attack, he rolls an 18 touch attack; the opposed rolls are 4 for the hobgoblin and 11 for Mzarem, the humanoid is tripped and Mzarem gets a free attack but misses with a 7 total.  Now the next turn of combat…_


----------



## Voadam (Nov 7, 2005)

Enthalus bleeds heavily, his blood spreading into the water he lies in.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2005)

*Kyalia*

With Saxon secure for now, Kyalia turns her attention to Enthalus, who is also in danger of bleeding to death. Another prayer and another curative spell will hopefully prevent him from doing so.


OOC: Casting _Cure Minor Wounds_.


----------



## Endur (Nov 9, 2005)

Laurel continues to attack, confident in the justness of their cause.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 9, 2005)

The humanoid tripped by Mzarem stands and fends off an attack by the wolf, while he delivers a returning blow but is thwarted once more!

_The hobgoblin stands, Mzarem gets a 4 for his AoO attack, while the hobgoblin gets a 12, both miss!_

Dolan finds purchase once more with his dagger, stabbing quickly.  The blade sinks in deep as the humanoid falls back into water with a wail.  His blade slips out easily as the tide of battle turns…  Kyalia is able to stabilize Enthalus before he bleeds to death in the frigid waste high waters while Mzarem knocks the hobgoblin down once again and bites savagely into its exposed side!

The hobgoblin starts moving after the wolf is done rending flesh with its powerful teeth.  

The battle is over, for now.  Mzarem lopes over to Saxon and nudges his unconscious master, and then stands guard waiting for more trouble…

_Dolan rolls a 17 and does 2 more points of damage, the Hobgoblin is now dying.  Kyalia stabilizes Enthalus, while Mzarem does another trip attack, he gets an 11 touch attack which hit, then rolls a 17 versus the hobgoblin’s 16 opposed roll.  The hobgoblin is tripped, and Mzarem gets a free attack, he rolls a 15 and strikes for 5 more points of damage.  The last foe is dispatched._

As the combat of clears, the party sees two human children huddled against the wall, and four hobgoblin children hiding behind rocks… There is another exit from this den opposite the one the heroes came in…


----------



## Voadam (Nov 9, 2005)

Enthalus bleeds less profusely.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Might be, that we found the kids. I only hope, that the hobgoblins were not defending them, because then they would have died needlessly.”_

Kyalia then moves closer to the human children and tries to find out, whether they might be the ones they are looking for. _“You are out of danger, children. Do you come from the nearby village? We can bring you back.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 10, 2005)

For a moment Saxon feels warmth extend through him as he lies prone and unconcious. A short while later he groans at Mzarem's nudge, and manages to open an eye to get a feel for his surroundings once more.

"I feel like I've been attacked by a malevolent hobgoblin," he grumbles groggily.


----------



## Endur (Nov 10, 2005)

Laurel looks at the rising water level.  Does it look like the water level is so high that they can no longer go back the way they came or that they must hurry?  Does it look like the other exit might lead out, or deeper into the caves?  Which way did the two hobgoblins flee?


----------



## Voadam (Nov 10, 2005)

Enthalus floats (hopefully face up on his back).


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 10, 2005)

_The hobgoblins ran deeper into the mines, the other entrance to the chamber.  The water is high, and still rising, at this point you could go back… all up to trying._

The boy nods his head slowly, and his younger sister just clings to him, they are both soaked, and shivering in the cold.  The water is almost too high for them to stand, and they are using the wall to keep themselves afloat.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“By Ehlonna, you must get out of the water. Come, we will see, that you get dry for now. Someone make sure, that Enthalus isn't drowning.”_

Kyalia then pulls out her winter blanket and picks up the girl first, rubbing her dry as much as possible (but not too harsh). Then she tries to find a spot, where she can stay for a moment, or let someone else hold her, while she does the same with the boy.

_“Your parents are already waiting for you. We will bring you back.”_


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 12, 2005)

The boy nods and the girl shivers.  The boy finally speaks, “Are… are you taking us home?”  The room is still besides the sounds of the hobgoblin children that huddle in the cold water as well, they keep their distance from the party…


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Home... yes!”_

Turning to the rest of the party, Kyalia says while pointing to Enthalus' unconscious body: _“We will have to carry him as well as the children. I don't have the means to get him out of the unconsciousness until tomorrow, so unless one of you does, there's little else we can do. We should leave now, quickly.”_

The elven cleric then turns into the direction, where the hobgoblins had fled, and shouts: _*“Hobgoblins! Get your children! We have what we came for. We have no business with you. We only came to bring the human children into safety. We are departing now.”*_

_“Let's go back!”_


----------



## Endur (Nov 12, 2005)

Laurel adds, "There are more hobgoblins above.  Let us rescue the hobgoblin children too.  Otherwise, they may drown.  For all we know, the hobgoblins that fled are already dead."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 12, 2005)

Saxon struggles to move. It was nigh-impossible in his current state. He grunts and lifts his arms a little, shaping some energy and letting it flow back through him. More of the healing warmth he had felt not long ago, but more of it, and with a slightly different feel to it.

[ooc: Cure Lgt. Wounds on self.]


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel adds, "There are more hobgoblins above.  Let us rescue the hobgoblin children too.  Otherwise, they may drown.  For all we know, the hobgoblins that fled are already dead."



 There is a thunderous sound coming from deeper in the mines, then bloodcurdling screams that make the children wince, human and hobgoblin alike.  A low wave of water rushes past the party, and Mzarem seems on edge.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“We should hurry!”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 13, 2005)

Saxon gets to his feet finally, placing a reassuring hand upon Mzarem's head.

"Then hurry we shall," he said with a cross between a grimace and a smile.

Saxon whispers something to the big wolf then brings the hobgoblin children over to him, clasping their hands onto Mzarem's thick fur.

"Mzarem should be able to do most of the swimming for them," he says, as he slings one of Enthalus' arms over his shoulder and starts moving the unconcious elf back towards the elevator.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia picks up the two human children to carry them, they had spend enough time in the cold water.


----------



## Endur (Nov 13, 2005)

Laurel hurries towards the exit, helping any that are in need of assistance.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 15, 2005)

The heroes get the children to safety, and find the Miller and his boys waiting for them, though the obvious look of surprise on their faces is quickly covered by the fact that the heroes look battered and bloody.  The Miller grins with rain pouring down, “Looks like you elves had a tussle down there?  But you found the children… and whatever those wretched creatures are,” he says pointing to the hobgoblins.

“I trust you didn’t find anything too interesting,” he jokes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 15, 2005)

"We did stumble over something that seemed out of place, but no, pretty standard butchering and retrieval job," Saxon replies, tired and slightly bloodied, [elven]"Should we enquire in that nearby hobgoblin camp whether any of these belong to them? I wouldn't suggest directly asking them if they lost a few children, just asking them whether they're missing anyone after the recent tussle would ensure the little ones' safety. Hate to hand over the wrong children to a disgruntled group of hobgoblins."[/elven]

After successfully rescuing the children Saxon's suspicions of the Miller and his goons subside, but he is still finds them a lingering threat.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 16, 2005)

The heroes of the day take what little spoils they have, a job well done and children saved, both human and hobgoblin and have them returned to those that will love or at least watch over them in the latter case… though with much discretion on the part of the hobgoblin children.

The children are returned to their parents and the villagers of Bronce do what they can to make the heroes feel welcome, including nursing the more injured heroes to health which takes little time with all the magic at the heroes’ disposal.  The following day the Miller and his cronies set out to board up the old mine, lest anymore children or worse find themselves in dire straits.

_Each character gains 1025 XP, it has been two days since their harrowing adventure… time to rest up and recuperate from their travails, and have been given free board at the Inn for their aid._


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2005)

*Kyalia*

During the time of rest, Kyalia remembers her promise to let Enthalus have a look at the gift ring she had received from the stranger that morning and shows the _Moonshield_ to him, hoping that he can find out more about it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 17, 2005)

Saxon is glad for the couple of days of rest, but is troubled by something. At the next opportunity he raises a matter with the group when assembled.

[elven]"The ghost of the man who had his throat cut in the mine. I believe we owe him for pointing us in the right direction. I suggest we at least give him a proper burial, assuming we don't look into the details of his death. Naturally I suspect the Miller and his... colleagues, but without evidence it's probably prudent to attribute it to the hobgoblins. Then again, the place may be too flooded for the corpse to be retrievable,"[/elven] he says to the others.

Mzarem lies nearby, patched up from his encounter with the cart and the hobgoblins, and gazes up at the various people speaking.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 17, 2005)

"*I agree with Saxon. If we can aid the uneasy spirit and put it to rest I say we do it. He appeared to be a ghastly victim of an assault, judging by the slit throat*."

When Kyalia brings over the ring to the recuperating Enthalus he flashes her a smile and inspects the gift closely, checking for identifying marks and any magic aura.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 18, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*I agree with Saxon. If we can aid the uneasy spirit and put it to rest I say we do it. He appeared to be a ghastly victim of an assault, judging by the slit throat*."
> 
> When Kyalia brings over the ring to the recuperating Enthalus he flashes her a smile and inspects the gift closely, checking for identifying marks and any magic aura.



 Dolan relaxes enjoying not having to get beaten, or be wet, and enjoy the fruits of their labor.  They hear news that the Jim the Miller and his boys have boarded up the entrance to the old Mines for fear of more humanoids and ghosts.

Enthalus finds that the ring is indeed magical and was crafted with skill equal to elven masters of the art.  The ring is magical nature, wreathed in protection magic, the ring will aid in protecting the wearer from harm.

_Ring of Protection +1 for the ring._


----------



## Endur (Nov 18, 2005)

Laurel adds,  "Once the weather dries out for a day or two, the water levels in the mine should lower to a point where we can safely re-enter it."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 18, 2005)

"*A princely gift Kyalia, the skillfulness of the crafting is equal to that of elven magical craftings and it does indeed hold a minor enchantment to ward you in combat*."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 18, 2005)

[elven]We'll need a means of getting through the barricade that the Miller has established over the mine entrance, but aside from that I'd forsee a simple stroll into the depths of the mine. Once we're out we can simply reboard the barricade, and we'll be done,"[/elven] Saxon continues.

Mzarem whines as he lets out a yawn. Relaxation could really take it out on him.


----------



## Endur (Nov 19, 2005)

Laurel adds,  "I think our keen elven eyesight will find the way through the barricade.  Somehow, I suspect there will be a way.

"Kyalia, when you wielded the Sword of Legend against the hobgoblin, what did it feel like?  Was it like any other sword or was it different?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“I must admit, I was too focused on not dying to concentrate on the sword's aura, but it's not the same as wielding any sword, so much I can say, there is something special about it, which is hard to put into words. It's like a good spirit at your side, which leads your hand.”_

When Enthalus had returned the ring, Kyalia had smiled and answered: _“A great gift indeed, I wonder if we will ever meet him again.”_


----------



## Voadam (Nov 22, 2005)

Once recovered and while they wait for the water to drain enough for a return to the mines to be safe, Enthalus will work on establishing friendly relations in the village, spending time with the cleric and at the inn, telling tales of magic and wonder and listening to the tales of the locals, expanding his range of knowledge of the history of the area.

If he has a chance to interact with the hobgoblin children before they are returned he will do so to reassure them in goblin that they will be returned safely to their parents and need not fear for their lives while with the elves, he will tell them tales to keep them occupied and happy. If they talk about the hobgoblin tribes and what they are doing Enthalus will listen attentively.

ooc diplomacy +12


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 22, 2005)

_Enthalus gets a 25 total on his Diplomacy check._

The people of the village warm up to the elves greatly especially after saving children and asking nothing in return.  The villagers though are wary of Kyalia though, though the party is not sure why, they whisper and make holy signs of warding when she passes.

The hobgoblin children are not much for talking but even they seem to warm up to the charming bard, and when returned to their people they are reluctant to leave the storyteller.  By the afternoon of the day the Sheriff of the village comes a calling, an old soldier by the looks of him with a scar-shut eye.  He scowls when he speaks, “Looks like you plan on trying to pay the mines another visit,” he says gruffly, “or else you plan on making Bronce your home?”


----------



## Endur (Nov 22, 2005)

Laurel responds to the Sheriff, "We were in a hurry to rescue the children from the flooding waters, so we avoided the evil creatures in the mines.  We plan to return to the mines to make sure that the evil creatures trouble this village no more."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“I hope the children are recovering well? They were all shivering in the waters, when we found them.”_

Kyalia tries to ignore the villagers as best as possible. Likely, they just didn't like her defending the half-drow.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 23, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> _By the afternoon of the day the Sheriff of the village comes a calling, an old soldier by the looks of him with a scar-shut eye.  He scowls when he speaks, “Looks like you plan on trying to pay the mines another visit,” he says gruffly, “or else you plan on making Bronce your home?”_



_

"*It is quite a nice town sheriff, lots of history, we were happy to help out when we saw some of its citizens in need*."

Enthalus is friendly and engaging with the sherrif, who might simply be averse to outsiders or nonhumans. But Enthalus will also be watching for subtle signs that the sheriff might be acting off even given such a bias. After all, somebody killed the mine ghost and we have no idea who yet._


----------



## Evil Ujio (Nov 27, 2005)

The sheriff glances to the innkeeper, who looks away and busies himself with whatever task he was doing before the lawman arrived; he speaks, “I admire your will to help, but I just don’t want you stirring up things best left alone,” he says with a dour tone, “I mean I know you folks have done a lot of good, the children is safe, but you gots the people talkin’ and I don’t like the talk.”

He sighs heavily, “I hear you folks took up Starkweather’s Blade, and if it is true, then you may have condemned the people of the town, that relic was supposed to protect the town from evil, and whether that is true or not, the folks around here believe.  And many believe that something bad is going to happen… something horrible.”

“But I ain’t sayin’ you did bad, you did what you had to do, and in my book, you did the right thing, but you have to understand my position,” he finishes.


----------



## Endur (Nov 27, 2005)

Laurel adds,"You would like us to move on, to help other towns.  To save other children from terrors of the night."


----------



## Voadam (Nov 28, 2005)

Evil Ujio said:
			
		

> The sheriff glances to the innkeeper, who looks away and busies himself with whatever task he was doing before the lawman arrived; he speaks, “I admire your will to help, but I just don’t want you stirring up things best left alone,” he says with a dour tone, “I mean I know you folks have done a lot of good, the children is safe, but you gots the people talkin’ and I don’t like the talk.”
> 
> He sighs heavily, “I hear you folks took up Starkweather’s Blade, and if it is true, then you may have condemned the people of the town, that relic was supposed to protect the town from evil, and whether that is true or not, the folks around here believe.  And many believe that something bad is going to happen… something horrible.”
> 
> “But I ain’t sayin’ you did bad, you did what you had to do, and in my book, you did the right thing, but you have to understand my position,” he finishes.




"*Is supposed to sherrif. Not was, is. There is a Darkness rising and forces of Light need to stand forth lest all fall. The Sword cannot protect the village lying in the ground. It is a Sword of Light to fight the Shadow. That is what the Blade is for.

We did not rouse the Darkness, sherrif. We answered the call to stand against the coming Shadow. It is to save places such as this village that we have done so*."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 28, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia nods in agreement, as Enthalus explains the situation, leaving the word to him.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 1, 2005)

The sheriff groans and rubs his rough hands over his mouth and sighs, “Alright I accept that you believe that you are here on some divine mission, and the Gods know we could use more good folks, I just don’t need anymore trouble then I already have.”

He nods though, “I appreciate your work though, I am sure you good folks will do the right things.”


----------



## Endur (Dec 1, 2005)

"So does this mean its ok with you if we cleanse the mines of evil critters, or that you would rather we went elsewhere to fight the forces of evil?"


----------



## Voadam (Dec 1, 2005)

"*Sheriff, I appreciate your trust. Hopefully our actions will continue to demonstrate to you and the town that we are on the side of the Light*."


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

"*What trouble do you already have Sherrif? Perhaps we could be of assistance*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 3, 2005)

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*What trouble do you already have Sherrif? Perhaps we could be of assistance*."



 The sheriff grumbles, “I can handle the business of my village, good day to you folks.  And thanks again for your help,” he says with a nod of his head and works his way back outside.

Mzarem seems on edge and gets up to sniff the air, searching fro something…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

Saxon, as was always his preference, remained quiet around the villagers. Most vocalisations from him came during moments when he couldn't stifle a coughing fit. The sheriff made things clear that sleeping dogs needed to be let alone, so Saxon was content to move on, understanding that all that was needed to be done had now been done. Nonetheless he was quick to pick up on Mzarem's unease. He moved quickly, eyes darting about to find what had troubled the wolf.

"Mzarem has picked up a scent," Saxon tells the others, then crouches down next to the big canine and tells him to track down the source.

ooc: Mzarem tracks at (survival) +5 when using scent.


----------



## Endur (Dec 3, 2005)

Laurel looks around and listens to see if she spots anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 5, 2005)

With a slight bow to the departing human Enthalus says "*As you will sherrif, I wish you good days as well*."


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 7, 2005)

Mzarem looks up to his master for a moment before a bolt crashes through a window missing Saxon by the nearest of inches, finding purchase in the neck of the innkeeper.  He gurgles before he collapses onto the counter and then to the floor, his life blood spilling over the front of his dirty apron and shirt.

Outside sounds of chaos and violence fill the air!


----------



## Voadam (Dec 7, 2005)

"*Somebody stabilize him! Everybody else prepare for battle!*" Enthalus draws his bow and invokes the elven sonomancy to stir his comrades to valor.

ooc bardic music for combat morale bonuses


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 7, 2005)

"I'm on it," Saxon is quick to react.

He moves quickly to the fallen barkeep. Unwilling to remove the arrow lest he cause even more harm and bleeding, he simply tries to keep the barkeep alive for later treatment.

Heal +8


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Seeing Saxon handling the innkeeper, Kyalia heads to one of the windows to quickly glance outside before getting back into cover, to find out what's going on and more importantly... how bad it is.


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2005)

Laurel says to Kyalia, "I think its time for you to use the Sword.  Its the protector of this town." as she draws her bow and looks for a target to shoot at.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 8, 2005)

ooc Everybody gets +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 8, 2005)

Kiyalia looks outside and sees several stout figures in dark armor, chain mail with a motif of fire and hammers worked into the designs.  They look to be dwarves with dark gray skin and piercing almost glowing yellow eyes.  And they are attacking en masse, she sees more then twenty individuals marching on the village, killing and razing all that stands in their path.

In the distance a war horn sounds, coming from the directions of the mines.

_Saxon gets a 28 total on the check; he saves the innkeeper from death._

The innkeeper gurgles and clenches Saxon’s shoulder tightly, “My daugh… my daughter… upstairs… save…” he collapses, breathing heavily alive but obviously suffering from his injury through his neck.


----------



## Endur (Dec 8, 2005)

Laurel rapid shoots at two of the grey skinned dwarves.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“There are two dozen or more of them. Grey-skinned dwarves.”_

The cleric then tries to find a good spot, from where she can hinder their approach with a well-placed _Entangle_ spell, hoping to catch as many of them as possible.

Afterwards, she moves to the door, drawing the magical sword.


----------



## Voadam (Dec 9, 2005)

Enthalus will move to a window or the doorway and fire an arrow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2005)

Saxon's brow furrowed. The innkeeper was alive now but the extraction of the arrow would be a difficult and risky job when the time came. He could fulfill what was asked of him though.

"Mzarem, protect," he said, then gave a short whistle and indicated Kyalia, "I'm going upstairs for a moment, people.

With that he hustled upstairs, seeking out the innkeepers daughter. Mzarem trotted over to protect the elven cleric, grim determination eminated from the wolf in its desire to fulfill Saxon's request.

Mzarem will attack anyone who tries to harm Kyalia.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 10, 2005)

_Laurel rolls  24 a critical threat and then an 11 a normal hit for 8 taking one dwarf down, and then a 24 again, followed by a 13 also a normal hit for 4 points.  Enthalus rolls an 8 and misses his mark._

The heroes strike back with arrows and divine magic!  Laurel finds her mark twice, taking down one of the attack dwarves and wounding another with her arrows.  Enthalus aids her attack but does not find the mark as Kyalia unleashes her magic and entangles much of the vanguard of the fighting force.  The dwarves behind them break formation in an orderly manner and take cover.

The numbers of the force are growing… it is only a matter of time before the heroes are overwhelmed by sheer numbers.  The dwarves are preparing to return fire…

*Upstairs in the Inn*

Saxon makes his way upstairs and finds a door slightly ajar and muffled sounds coming from within, a harsh voice speaking in a whispered tone, a tongue that the druid does not understand.  He looks forward and sees that a wooden shutter is open, and he can hear the sounds of violence outside.

He hears a woman’s whimper.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2005)

Saxon takes out his sword and shield, bracing himself for combat, then he bursts through the door. If he can strike at the woman's attacker without the risk of hitting her he shall.

attack +1, scimitar d6/18-20


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Kyalia will stay near the doorway for now, trying to see, if there are any villagers in need of help out on the street. If so, the elven priestess will not hesitate to move out and aid them, hoping to allow them to get away.


----------



## Endur (Dec 11, 2005)

Laurel calls out, "Its an invasion.  Do we fight to the end here or flee?"


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 11, 2005)

*Upstairs*

Saxon opens the door and rushes in to see a young gold haired human girl being held by two gray-skinned dwarf ruffians.  They are dressed in darkened leathers, and carry short curved blades with dark scarves covering the lower half of their faces.

They do not seem surprised to see Saxon and the one not holding the girl speaks in a rough guttural tone that Saxon does not understand but the way he gestures to the girl with his blade makes his intentions quite clear.

Her wide blue eyes have tears in them, but she does not seemed harmed physically.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“Dying here will serve no purpose, but we should try to protect the villagers from harm and allow as many as possible to safely get away.”_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2005)

On second thoughts, Saxon realised, perhaps it would have been for the best if Mzarem had came with him. He hadn't expected to find an enemy here before him, he expected to find more than one even less.

"You want to negotiate? Speak Common," the human said, followed by a cough.

There didn't seem many options. Saxon watched them carefully, waiting for an opening. The moment either of them tried to physically harm the girl he would have to make a move.

Readying action to attack if either dwarf attempts to harm the girl. (attack +1, scimitar d6/18-20)


----------



## Voadam (Dec 12, 2005)

Enthalus nods in agreement to Kyalia's comment as he continues to invoke the elven magic.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 13, 2005)

*Saxon*

The grey skinned dwarf holding the girl speaks in accented Common, “Surface scum, stand back or I will gut this whore.  Put down your blade now, if you submit I promise you that you will be made a slave and can avoid death.”

The girl has tears in her eyes, but her face is hardened, she looks at Saxon resolutely, her hands held behind her back.

The other dwarf looks around nervously, as if more of Saxon’s friends could arrive at any moment.

*The rest of the Party*

Downstairs the advance of the dwarves has stopped.  A dwarf comes forward picking his way through the enchanted entanglement.  His beard is black and cleanly braided, and his dark plate armor is intimidating, his full helm hiding much of his face.  

He barks loudly, staring at the innkeeper, in accented Common,* “Fools you think you can stop my force with a few arrows and magic tricks.  Submit now, or this whole village will be wiped clean from this accursed land.  The lives of the citizens are in your hands…”*


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2005)

Laurel rapid shoots at the leader of the evil dwarves.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 13, 2005)

Endur said:
			
		

> Laurel rapid shoots at the leader of the evil dwarves.



_Laurel rolls a 21 and a 15 on her attacks…_

The arrows both find their mark, but do not penetrate the armor, one bounces harmlessly away while the other sticks into the black plate shoulders.  The grey dwarf leader rips the arrow from his shoulder and breaks it in his hands.

He retorts,* “You have condemned these people to death!”*  He barks out orders in his native tongue and more soldiers begin the gruesome work of murder, slaughter, and the eradication of any sign that Bronce ever existed…


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2005)

*Kyalia*

Seeing the arrows doing no harm and the dark-skinned dwarves continue with the massacre, Kyalia sees no other choice than to move out and confront their leader in combat, while his warband is still hindered by her spell, hoping that the blade of Starkweather John will prove as formidable a weapon as it is supposed to be. Slaying the leader seems to be the only chance to save the people.

Before she heads out, she recites a prayer of protection (_Protection from Evil_).


----------



## Voadam (Dec 13, 2005)

Enthalus will follow Kyalia out and fire his bow again.


----------



## Endur (Dec 13, 2005)

Laurel continues to fire arrows at the leader, aiming for the slits in his armor.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2005)

_Slavery... not likely._

With a glance towards the girl Saxon saw the resolution in her eyes. She was prepared for what was to happen, but Saxon was far from being a warrior, the odds seemed stacked against him. He had bought as much time as he could, now he had to act. He prayed that he could keep his word and save the girl. With that he lashed out with his scimitar, and it arced towards the dwarf's weapon, Saxon's hope was to disarm the dwarf and then deal with him and his friend. He couldn't gut the girl without a weapon.

(attack +1, scimitar d6/18-20)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 16, 2005)

_Laurel rolls a 13 and a 10, both misses; and Enthalus rolls a 6.  BTW your Special Abilities are usable once more._

The dwarf looks toward Kyalia coming towards him, He barks a harsh order hefting a well crafted battle axe in one hand and a large ebon steel shield in the other.  He looks to Kyalia as men behind him fire flaming arrows at the inn!

It is only a matter of time now before the building burns down…

_Initiative modifiers and actions for the first round of combat, 50 feet separate Kyalia and the dwarf leader and behind him, many, many dwarf warriors._

*Upstairs*

_Saxon rolls a 12, the dwarf thug gets an 8 on his AOO, the contested roll is 20 for Saxon and 8 for the thug; the girl gets an 18 and hits._

Saxon makes a daring attack and deftly disarms the dwarf thug as the girl bashes the back of her head into the dwarf’s face causing him to stumble back onto the floor with a loud thump.  The other dwarf looks surprised at the sudden change of events.

_*Initiative:* Girl 19, Saxon 10, 2 Dwarf Thugs 3_

The girl grabs the dwarf blade and stabs at the now prone dwarf with a growing fury!  But the dwarf thug is quicker then looks and dodges the attack as the girl growls in frustration!

_The young woman rolls an 8 and misses._


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2005)

*Kyalia*

_“You have condemned yourself to death! Or worse, but I am not your judge. They are.”_

Saying that, Kyalia glances upwards for a moment, then levels her gaze on the dwarven leader again.

She will try to delay their advance as much as possible and give the villagers a chance to flee, while drawing the attention away from them.

Kyalia will slowly move to attack the leader, but if it looks like she stands no chance against him, she will then disengage, and withdraw to the others (and likely retreat together with them).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2005)

Saxon is pleasantly surprised by the turn of events, impressed in no small way by the girl's resilience.

"You can hold your own I see," he says offhand to the girl as he lunges at the now disarmed dwarf.

(attack +1, scimitar d6/18-20)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 17, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Saxon is pleasantly surprised by the turn of events, impressed in no small way by the girl's resilience.
> 
> "You can hold your own I see," he says offhand to the girl as he lunges at the now disarmed dwarf.
> 
> (attack +1, scimitar d6/18-20)



 Saxon swings his blade, but the dwarf thug parries his strike with a quick movement of his blade and tries to return the favor.  The quick strike slices the druid’s forearm drawing blood!  

_Saxon rolls an attack of 3 and misses, the dwarf thug rolls a 14 and hits for 3 points of damage.  Begin *Round 2*._

The young woman replies, “Thanks,” between gritted teeth as she drives her blade into the other thug’s chest.  The dwarf lies dying as she rolls to her feet and moves to flank the remaining thug…

_She rolls a 13 and does 4 points of damage!_


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

Laurel continues to fire arrows at the leader of the evil dwarves, seeking a weak point in his armor or to drive him back into cover.


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 18, 2005)

*The Battle with the Dwarf Invading Force*

_*Round 1 Initiative:* Laurel 16, Enthalus 15, Kyalia 14, Grey Dwarf Soldiers 8, Mzarem 6, Dwarf Leader 5.

I need to know what if Laurel is using Rapid Shot or not _


----------



## Endur (Dec 18, 2005)

Laurel is continuing to use Rapid Shot.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2005)

Saxon winces as pain sears through his arm, and coughs a couple of times. He maneuvers himself a little, trying to maximise the benefit from the girl's flanking maneuver before attacking the dwarf once more.

(attack +3 [+1 ba, +2 flank], scimitar d6/18-20)


----------



## Evil Ujio (Dec 29, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Saxon winces as pain sears through his arm, and coughs a couple of times. He maneuvers himself a little, trying to maximise the benefit from the girl's flanking maneuver before attacking the dwarf once more.
> 
> (attack +3 [+1 ba, +2 flank], scimitar d6/18-20)



_Saxon rolls a 21, a critical threat but rolls a 7, so a normal attack for 6 points of damage._

 Saxon slips his blade deep into the dwarf thug’s gullet, the dwarf grips the blade before collapsing at the druid’s feet.  The woman reaches down and takes his blade as well.  She looks Saxon in the eye, “Thank you, hero.”

It is only then that the two of them smell the distinct odor of smoke.

*Facing the Dwarf Leader*

_Laurel rolls a 9 and a 21, both miss once more.  Now for Enthalus’ turn…_

Laurel unleashes another storm of arrows, but the dwarf leader raises his shield on the second attack deflecting the arrow with some ease.  The smell of smoke fills the nostrils of the party… the building is burning and the dwarf leader seems not in the least slowed or cowed by their actions.

He gestures his axe towards Laurel, but says nothing.


----------

